# Neue Infos von der GC



## Thoraros (20. August 2010)

Unser guter Mendoras von OW war auf der GamesCom und konnte einige nette Infos rausfinden:

Ok - also ich habe ca. 1 Stunde mit den 3en (Carrie (Producer), Andy(CM) und Stuart(Producer DAoC)) geredet. Davon waren ca. 30 Minuten Video Interview das die nächsten Tage online gehen wird. 

Auf die Schnelle was ich noch im Kopf habe:

(eine?) neue reine RvR Zone - größe leider unbekannt, aber eben mind. 1 normale Zone
Diese wird in die Kampange eingegliedert und NICHT extra sein wie LdT z.B.
Die Kampange wird komplett überarbeitet - keine Siegpunkte oder Zeitlocks mehr. Leider keine Details
Es wird neue Set(s) geben - kleinere Sets sollen dafür aber leichter erreichbar sein (Auslöscher, Erober, Invasor)
Evtl. wird es aktive RAs geben - das RA System wie es derzeit ist wird gerade überarbeitet und sie schauen was sie da machen wollen.
Skaven werden KEINE normal spielbare Rasse sein mit 4 Archetypen usw. - "wir wollen etwas machen was es so noch nicht gab (soweit wir wissen".
Außerdem wurde mir ein Concept Art gezeigt das zum RvR Pack gehört und einen unterirdischen Skaven-Tunnel zeigt. Andy hat mir versprochen mir einige davon zu schicken, dann seht ihr sie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr fällt mir gerade nimmer ein - ich kann aber jedem empfehlen (der sich traut englisch zu sprechen) zum Community Treffen zu gehen wenn er kann, denn die 3 sind wirklich sympathisch und wir hatten noch einige nette Themen neben dem Interview. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, Sterntaler wird auch dort sein am Samstag ... und es wird wohl auch T-Shirts geben, wenn der böse Zoll sie bis dahin freigegeben hat ^^. 

Ist echt schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das wenigstens ein paar die Infos gefallen und ihr nicht gleich wieder alles runter macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showpost.php?p=11054209&postcount=28


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. August 2010)

Das mit dem RVR hört sich hübsch an. Das sie die Siegpunkte abschaffen sehr sehr schön und die Zeitlocks perfekt. Kleinere Sets ist auch super und ok.
Naja abwarten. Mythic ist ja bekannt dafür, nicht viel zu sagen. Da ist das schon recht viel info. Das ist der richtige Weg, von ihren alten Starren Dingen, von ihren riesen uralt Sets, die Siegpunkte usw. Alles was die Comm schon ewig mit hinweist, was auch teilweise den Spielfluss verlangsamt und nicht beschleunigt. Die Zeitlocks genau so, schön weg damit. Warum haben BOs zeitlocks und normale Burgen nicht. Warum kommt dann gegen Ende so ein Locksystem, wo man dabei sein muss. WArum net ein echtes Eroberungssystem und wenn man eben tiefer in die Feindlichen Gebiet huscht, ohne Verstärkung selbst schuld.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2010)

Wo hatten die denn ihren Stand? Nirgends gesehen.
Und was hat Kai denn noch mit Warhammer zu tun? Dachte der wäre... *grübel* genau, was machte er nochmal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwuusch (20. August 2010)

Jetzt hört sich das Ganze schon eher nach richtiger Erweiterung an.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. August 2010)

Juhu ich werd am Samstag Sternentaler treffen und ein Tshirt abstauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (20. August 2010)

Das RvR Pack kommt noch dieses Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte man vielleicht erwähnen.


----------



## MacarothSlaydo (20. August 2010)

ähm... Zwischenfrage: für was steht RA?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. August 2010)

klar das sie noch dieses Jahr kommen werden. Sollten sie Cata kommt dieses Jahr und nächstes Jahr starten so einige andere Games entweder ihre Vollversion oder ihre Beta. Da sollten sie schon dieses Jahr das neue haben, dass sie es anpassen können. Aber wenn die Änderungen so kommen, wird es wieder interessant. Das mit den Skaven ist nicht so wichtig. Die Änderungen im RVR sind wichtiger. Ich hoffe sie setzen den Fokus richtig. 
Denn das müssen sie machen. Genau das, was einige ja immer wieder ansprechen, was nicht wirklich aufgeht. Aber es sind Änderungen, die eben das Konzept aufbrechen und zerstören werden, aber es sind Änderungen die kommen müssen. Denn wenn das PVP bleibt, wie es ist. Werden es immer mehr Trials, als Bezahl ACC. Denn die Bezahl ACC wechseln dann zu moderern Spielen, die einfach auf dem Stand der Zeit sind.


----------



## Pymonte (20. August 2010)

MacarothSlaydo schrieb:


> ähm... Zwischenfrage: für was steht RA?



Realm Abilitys, Fertigkeiten, die man über seinen RR freischaltet


----------



## MacarothSlaydo (20. August 2010)

also die ruffertigkeiten ;-)

thx pymonte


----------



## Terlian (21. August 2010)

Hmmm... aha... ok... meldet euch, wenn die Dinge auf den Testserver gespielt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, jetzt mal ein wenig mehr, im offiziellen Forum herum gelesen und mal etwas hier in den Raum werfe:

Dieses Paket soll wohl als DLC kommen, da muss man wohl warten bis Preis und Inhalt fest stehen um genaueres schreiben zu können.

Die Skaven sind wohl als eine Art Monsterspiel - bekannt aus HdRo - im Gespräch, auch da muss man wieder abwarten wie die Umsetzung am Ende wird.


----------



## Imseos (21. August 2010)

Dlc in nem onlinespiel mit monatlichen Gebühern ... ich wusste das Biowar ne schlechte ergänzung zu mythic ist aber das...kein kommentar oder reicht das was man da zusammen gecodet hat ne für ein genzes addon.

Man kann nur hoffen das wird nicht zu manie weil ich sehe es schon vor mir kaufe die klasse Imbaking für nur 15 € das beste Leecherschlachtfeld für 9,99 usw.


----------



## Pymonte (21. August 2010)

Imseos schrieb:


> Dlc in nem onlinespiel mit monatlichen Gebühern ... ich wusste das Biowar ne schlechte ergänzung zu mythic ist aber das...kein kommentar oder reicht das was man da zusammen gecodet hat ne für ein genzes addon.
> 
> Man kann nur hoffen das wird nicht zu manie weil ich sehe es schon vor mir kaufe die klasse Imbaking für nur 15 &#8364; das beste Leecherschlachtfeld für 9,99 usw.



ahja, Logik wo bleibst du?

WoW Addon 35&#8364;, der DLC wird vermutlich so 20-25&#8364; kosten (neue Sets, neue Zonen, neue RR, Überarbeitung des kompletten oRvR)

Wo ist nun der Unterschied? Man kauft bei WoW neuen Content zum Teil auch mit Geld. Bei WAR gabs ja auch ne neue Stadtbelagerung, LdT, Szenariowaffen, etc für kostenlos.
In einem PvP Spiel gibts halt nur nicht alle 5-6 Monate ne neue Instanz. Daher lohnt sich ein DLC auch viel mehr als ein Xpack.
Ist ja nicht so, dass nun jeder Patch verkauft wird. Sondern es soll halt nur "Miniaddons" geben, die halt schneller kommen als eine große Expansion, dafür aber auch wesentlich billiger sind.

Und im Vergleich zu einem Addon sind sie Optional. Ich brauche derzeit noch kein RR100, also werd ich mir den DLC holen, wo ich weniger bezahle und das nicht dabei habe. In einem Addon MUSS ich alles kaufen, auch wenn ich es gar nicht brauche/will.

Horizontale Entwicklung ist auf jedenfall >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> als vertikale Entwicklung in einem MMO!


----------



## Imseos (21. August 2010)

sorry wenn das jetzte zu negativ rüberkommt aber ich habs in dragon age und diesem space rpg (name vergessen) von bioware gesehen das die dlc's zu ner echten seuche werden können darum auch mein letzter satz :"hat der contetn net für ein ganzes addon (mit box und so )gereicht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. August 2010)

Ok ich wollte mal was gutes über WAR sagen, wenn dass ganze aber Geld kostet ist es eine Frechheit. 
JA Länder der Toten, diese neue Waldelfen Instanz sind PVE Content, dass brauch keiner. Wozu? Was ändert das am RVR Content nichts. Es sind Optionen für nebenbei, also auch nicht wichtig und nett und cool, wenn man auch sowas liefert. Das ist aber etwas, was auf dauer 0 bringt. Weil RVR das Endgame ist. Die SC WAffen sind doch nur eingeführt wurden, weil die Spieler geklagt haben. Über die Waffen aus dem Länder der Toten ... gut ... aber warum musste Mythic die Waffen dort so stark machen und nicht einfach bestehende Dinge mit einbauen. Eine Art Optionaler Weg an einige Marken zu kommen oder halt Waffen, die es schon gibt. Warum mussten die Waffen einfach mal so stark werden? Damit die Leute dort hingehen oder was. Damit man ein Grund hat dort hin zu gehen? Aber dann nicht mit WOW vergleichen. Wenn es aber um ein Addon geht, weil die Preise ja so sind, wird WOW als Vergleich gezückt. Ja aber Eve Online, was Sandbox ist und sehr viel PVP Content bietet und die Spieler alleine den Content machen. Banken gründen, die naja =) auch mal ... lala ... weg sind mit allem ISK. Wird weiter entwickelt und dafür verlangen sie kein Geld. Sie verlangen monatliche Gebühren. Guild WArs 1 Verlangt 0 Geld im Monat, liefert aber mit einmaliger Bezahlung eben ihr Spiel. Man kauft sich die Box, hat den Key und kann zocken fertig. Der Zusatz für Geld ist völlig unwichtig und gimick, garnicht von Vorteil oder stellt andere in einen Nachteil. Man kann mehr Klassen erstellen und mehr Taschen haben ... wau. Man kann sein aussehen des Chars ändern (auch das ist bei WAR beschränkt, weiß net ob die Wildcards nur von GOA kamen und man bezahlt schon monatlich), für eine Gebühr. Aber man verlangt sont nichts.

 Aber ich glaube das, wäre wirklich ein sehr sehr schlechtes Zeichen von Mythic an die community. Das wenn sie im RVR mal was ändern, dafür Geld sehen wollen. Die Länder der Toten bekommt man Umsonst, aber eine neue richtige große RVR Zone, soll Geld kosten? 

Wenn man immer wieder gern sagt, dass man WAR nicht mit WOW vergleichen soll, weil es unterschiedliche Spiele sind. Sollte man auch net ein Addon von WOW, mit den von WAR vergleichen. Dann kann man mal die Content Patches und Patches von WOW mit den von WAR vergleichen und da wird WAR ziemlich alt aussehen. Denn selbst im PVP, hat WOW viel geliefert gehabt und viel verändert, ohne dafür neben der Gebühr was zu verlangen und PVP war optional, nebenbei kein Bestandteil der das Spiel ausgemacht hat, sondern etwas was die Leute gern machen. PVE ist WOWs Steckenpferd. Die Änderungen im AV, die Änderungen bei den Pools (damit die kleinen Server auch mehr haben, was leider auch seine schlechten Seiten hat klaro. Aber auch gute hatte). Die Änderung im PVP System, weg von diesem 24/7 oder wie man sie nannte. Die dann Rang 1 oder 2 hatten und den nur durch dauerhaftes STändiges PVP. Die Marken im PVP, die Ehre als Bezahl System usw. Alles mit Kostenlosen Patches gekommen. Glaub Arathi war noch mit Patch gekommen und Strand der Urahnen oder Insel der Eroberung (wobei ich zweites eher glaube) war auch mit Patch gekommen. Die Änderung in Wintergrasp sind mit Patches gekommen. Die Änderungen in WS mit der Zeit, die Änderungen das die alten Marken abgeschafft wurden (weil sie einfach störend waren da man so zu BGs gezwungen wurde) und dadurch nur noch Ehre nötig ist oder Ehre und Arenapunkte oder Arena Rang ... das alles Kostenlos. Ob da jeder Patch toll ist, it was anderes. Aber WAR hat im RVR noch nicht so viel geliefert. Die Perfomance ist selbstverständlich, dass sollte jedes MMO Liefern! Sonst geht es vor die Hunde.

Nein wenn sie dafür Geld verlangen, wäre es echt sehr schwach von ihnen. Dann würden sie für den COntent, für den einige Spieler sie bezahlen, noch mal mehr bezahlt werden müssen?


----------



## Zwuusch (21. August 2010)

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht. Noch kennt keiner den Preis geschweige denn den genauen Umfang und das Addons Geld kosten ist auch wirklich keine Neuheit.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. August 2010)

Wo haben die bitte nen Stand ?


----------



## Kranak90 (21. August 2010)

Die haben keinen Stand weil die nur wegen den Interviews und dem Communitytreffen da sind. Und natürlich wweil sie paar kleine Details zu dem RvR Pack enthüllen.


----------



## Zwuusch (21. August 2010)

Erdknuffel schreibt auf erdknuffel.de : 

 The Upcoming RvR Pack will be released before Christmas. So you will have to wait less then 4 months to play it yourself.

 I’ll put in the first part of the interview till thursday.

 Oh and btw: Carrie is not the same after I interrogated her thoroughly!


----------



## Pymonte (21. August 2010)

Golrik, wenns nun kein DLC sondern eine Expansion gewesen wäre, würde es auch Geld kosten... vielleicht ne Rasse mehr und etwas mehr Crafting, mehr wäre da auch nicht gekommen


----------



## Raaandy (22. August 2010)

man muss bedenken is handelt sich nur noch um ein überschaubares entwicklerteam. 
ich würde sagen erstmal abwarten was kommt, es muss nich unbedingt ein rießen content oder sonst was sein, es muss was sein das dem spiel neue konturen verleiht, um die vorhandenenen spieler wieder zu motivieren und wieder ein paar an board zu bekommen.

im grunde muss man sagen, dass das ein lebenszeichen der entwickler ist(auch wenn kein großes), wonach sich die community gesehnt hat. das jetzt von einem großen content abgesehen wird(ist ernüchternd, aber wenn man bedenkt wie groß das team noch ist, wohl verständlich).

ich hoffe das beste für warhammer weil das universum fantastisch ist


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. August 2010)

Ne es geht nicht darum, dass es ein Addon ist und zusammen oder Extra. 
Es geht darum, dass sie für den Content den die Leute gern gehabt hätten und zwar mal mehr Änderungen im Open RVR, außer nur Belohnungen und Passive Änderungen. Mal aktiv was ändern, mal in den Gebieten was machen, mal an der Mechanik was machen usw. und vielleicht einen großen T5 Lake. Das sie dafür wenn man pech hat, Geld verlangen werden und für Dinge wie PVE diese Instanz und halt Land of the Death nicht. Was haben sie bitte für ein Fokus.
Wenn selbst WOW, was PVE ist kostenlose Erweiterungen im PVP macht und ich rede auch von der Classic Zeit. Wenn Eve Online nichts dafür verlangt, außer GEbühr und kauf das Grund Spiel. Wenn bei GW1 man jedes der 3 Hauptaddons, NF, Faction und halt Basic unabhängig nutzen kann und nur GW:EN und die Missionpacks halt 1 der Addons oder das Basic haben muss.
Klar der Preis steht nicht fest und was nun alles Geld kostet und was nicht. Aber es wirkt in meinen Augen sehr schwach. Das sie über JAhre im RVR vieles rausnehmen und wenig wirklich einbauen und aktiv ändern. Außer jetzt mal Hauptstadt, dass war gut, nicht dsa beste. Aber eine gute Lösung auf alle Fälle. Mit nicht das beste meine, Schade das man von großen Kämpfen halt weg geht. Aber es ist eine gute Lösung, die einigen Spaß macht und das ist ja sinn und zweck. Wenn sie jetzt auf die Idee kommen, für eine T5 Zone Geld zu verlangen, wäre dass doch in einer Gewissen weiße die Comm ausnutzen. Die bezahlen dafür, dass sie RVR Content geboten bekommen, dass der auch aktiv geändert wird und mehr als nur Renownboni für Unterzahl und Renownboni an selten WEs und enue Items in SC. Sondern wirklich mal paar SC raus greifen, schauen was von Feedback da ist, wo was unklar ist und zu einem Entwicklen und zum anderen einfache Guides dazu schreiben, wie die funzen und fertig. So das man eben einfach auch für Einsteiger, schön zeigt wie was funzt und dann aber auch die SC erneuert oder eben die Kritiken wegbaut. Wurde da viel gemacht?
Das ist was mich an dieser IDee ja Entäuscht. Das sie ein Addon aufsplitten ist ok, aber dass sie Geld für Content Verlangen, denn sie hätten eigentlich bringen müssen oder wenigsten aktiver im RVR was ändern, das wäre eine sehr große Frechheit. Crafting ist doch bei WAR unwichtig, wurde mal gesagt und daran sollten sie sich halten. Crafting brauch keiner, find es sehr einfach gestrickt und das ist auch ok so. 

Nein sie verlangen für etwas Geld, was die Leute gern gehabt hätten. Das was sie dort ändern wollen, ist teilweise schon lange gefordert und wenn sie dafür Geld verlangen, ist es schon sehr gemein. Weil wozu haben dann einige Monatliche Gebühren bezahlt? Ich meine nur fürs zocken zahlt man nicht.

Nein klaro abwarten was sie machen. Aber ich meine, sie sollten sich davor hüten, RVR COntent für Geld zu machen. Das wäre ein großer Fehler. Denn die Konkruenz schläft nicht. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die dass Warhammer Universum sehr gern haben und schöner finden als Warcraft oder sonst was. Meine die Orze sind da coolstän und die Hochelfen einfach mal kalte und stolze Elfen, die Druchii von Hass erfühlt und das Imperium corupt und lustiger weise auch recht Deutsch angehaucht, was dem ganzen noch bissel stil gibt. Viktor der Riese, Karl Franz, Altdorf, Nordenwacht usw. Das ist alles im Englischen eigentlich auch so genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber wenn sie Geld für Content verlangen, denn sie auch bringen müssen, wenn sie ein RVR Spiel sein wollen, dann denk ich hört bei einigen auch der Spaß auf.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. August 2010)

Wenn Guild Wars 2 draußen ist dann hat sich WAR für mich erledigt. Ich finde WAR eigentlich ziemlich cool, aber irgendwann ist schluss. Diese hinhaltetaktik von Mythic geht mis chön länger auf den Geist. Die Müsen sich echt was einfallen lassen, da in nächster Zeit gute MMO's am Start sind. Mit Cataclysm gehn wieder Spieler flöten, dann mit Guild Wars 2 und SWTOR und zu guter letzt WH 40K dark Millenium Online. Wie Golrik schon sagte ist es für Mythic gefährlich die Spieler für RvR zahlen zu lassen. Dann lieber für unnötige Sachen wie PvE. Niemand hat damals nach LDT geschrien, aber es kam. Und heute wirds nur als Level und Equip Sammelstelle benutzt. RvR gibts da sogut wie nie.
Mythic will halt immer alles stur durchsetzen und sie vertrauen darauf das die Spieler dann noch zu ihnen halten. Es gibt halt keine richtigen alternativen zu WAR und das ist der Grund warum die Speiler das noch mitmachen. Wenn die Konkurrenz die Oben genannten Spiele rausbringt wirds ziemlich stressig für WAR, und so viele Spieler gibts zurzeit auch nicht. Klar wird das Spiel immer sein Fans haben, aber ob es genügend sind um es am Leben zu halten weiß man nicht. ich rechne damit das WAR spätestens beim Release vom WH40k MMO ziemliche spielerische Schwierigkeiten bekommen wird weil es:

1) Kein ausgelutschtes Fantasy Setting hat
2) Neu ist

Wenn neue MMO's oder Addons von alten MMO's rausgebracht werden haun viele Spieler ab um sich das für 1-2 Monate anzugucken (siehe Aion Release, da war bei WAR dann für ca. 2 Monate gähnende Leere). Anfangen wird der Spielerschwund dann bei WoW Cataclysm und danbn gehts halt mit den nächsten MMO's so weiter. Die Leute die dann bie WAR bleiben werden den Spielerschwund deutlich merken und dann das Spiel auch beenden, weil einfach zu wenig Aktivität auf den Servern herrscht. Sicherlich werden auch welche von den Neuerscheinungen wieder zurückkommen, aber das wird auch nicht so eine riesen Masse sein. Zurück bleiben dann einige Veteranen, Fans vom tabletop und ein paar Rückkehrer. Spätestens dann wird das Spiel free to Play und siecht dann langsam vor sich hin.

Sollte Mythic aber dennoch das Ruder mit irgendwelchen Innovationen Rumreißen können, hat WAR noch eine echte bestandschance, aber weil nicht mehr so vile leute an WAR arbeiten dürfte die Hoffnung nicht mehr so groß sein.
Naja genießen wir die zeit die uns noch mit WAR bleibt und wenn Schluss ist, ist Schluss. So ist das im Leben nunmal. 

PS: Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden


----------



## Pymonte (22. August 2010)

@ Golrik LdT stammt noch aus einer anderen Ära, wo man PvE und PvP gleichwertig halten wollte. Davon distanziert Mythic sich nun aber, daher werden auch alle neuen Änderungen zum Großteil das PvP betreffen.
Nun bringt man ein quasi-Addon: 3-9 neue Zonen (je nachdem, ob die Skaven in allen Paarungen oder nur in Chaos/Imp auftreten). 1 neue spielbare Rasse mit mehr als 4 Karrieren, die als 3. Fraktion dient und (was klug ist), nicht erst hochgelevelt werden muss.
Überarbeitung des RR & Erweiterung
Überarbeitung der RA (keine kaufbaren Stats mehr, sondern Fertigkeiten. Dadurch verringert sich der Vorteil von high RR zu low RR)
Revamp der kompletten oRvR Spielmechanik (weg von Timern und starke Änderung des VP Systems. Längere Burgenschlachten + schwerere Kampagne, damit Hauptstädte wieder seltener werden (Festungen?))
Und vielleicht noch 1-2 Dinge.

Klingt eigentlich schon nach einem Addon, vieleicht nicht ganz so groß wie eine vertikale Erweiterung, aber das ist ja auch dem Sinn der Sache geschuldet. Dafür entwerten sie auch nicht 99% des alten Contents. Daher ist ein billigerer DLC hier auch fairer als ein Xpack zum Standardpreis


----------



## Berghammer71 (22. August 2010)

Was war denn mit Sterntaler? - Nur für ein Tag arrangiert, aus Interesse dort - was macht er jetzt?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. August 2010)

WAR wird nicht sofort vor die Hunde gehen, aber es ist für Mythic kein gutes Zeichen. Die Com lässt sich eben hinhalten und gibt sich mit einigen Patches zu frieden und lobt ja auch Patches. Aber will mehr und nicht 3-5 Monate auf sowas warten, um am Ende wieder nur Kurzzeitige Änderungen zu erfahren, die nicht von dauer sind. Damit man dann wieder auf den nächsten Patch wartet. Diese Politik, würde sehr stark in Frage gestellt werden, wenn sie dafür Geld verlangen. Weil dann fühlen sich einige eben ausgebeutet. Weil sie Monate Lang bezahlt haben, damit Mythic mal richtig im RVR was macht. Ideen in Foren gepostet usw. und wenn sie das mit mehr Geld danken, bezahlt mal für den Content, ist für einige wirklich Schluss. Nicht weil WAR ihn kien Spaß macht, weil die Firmenpolitik ihn nicht gefällt.
Das wird Mythic auf die Füße fallen und ja sie bringen größere Änderungen. Aber sie haben eben in den Patches davor nicht viel geändert und wenn es mal was tiefes war, dann nur PVE. RVR wurde nur vereinfacht, abgeschaft und verkleinert. Die Festungen wollten sie doch mal wieder bringen, denn CC nochmal genauer anschauen, die Klassen denk ich müssten auch mal angeschaut werden, gerade was AP Reg angeht. Also da gibt es so viel, wo man Patchen müsste und auch einfach mal aktiv was macht und mit patcht und teilweise wieder etwas zurück geht und im RVR Lake einfach mehr ändert und ihn belebt und interessanter macht, dass aber nicht nur mehr Renown. Wollten sie die SC nicht mal verändern, dass man über diese seltenen Spezial WEs da zugriff auf die Inis bekommt und man diese eben probieren kann und somit können die SC verbessert werden. War da nicht eine Begründung für die Änderung der SC? Man nimmt die alten ja nicht raus, wurde gesagt. Ja hat sich da mal was geändert? Wurden einige SC mal überarbeit oder haben den Weg zurück gefunden?
Wo ist eine Änderung im RVR, die wie die Hauptstadt tiefgreifend ist und mal ein Zeichen gibt, wir ändern wsa richtig und kümmern uns drum und nicht nur. Wir Pollieren drüber. Das reicht nicht, nicht in einem RVR Spiel. Das lebt immer durch die Spieler und dafür muss in jedem Tier gesorgt werden und in jedem Tier aktiv was passieren und nicht nur damit, Items locken lassen. Andere Dinge spaß usw. muss für einige auch ein Lock mittel sein. Ich meine bei den Inis haben sie ja auch Ideen. Auch wenn ich nicht so begeistert von HV bin, sind die Ideen darin nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Zwuusch (22. August 2010)

"We are proud to announce Skaven (finally) as a playable race with the RvR pack! Once you have reached Rank 40, Renown Rank 45 on any character, you have unlocked the exciting Skaven race.The three great skaven clans are as follows Pestilens, Eshin, and Moulder.

Clan Pestilens thrives to spread disease and plague through out the world. 

Clan Eshin are a clan of elite assassins, light skirmishers and infiltrators. They learned their secrets of stealth and deception from the far eastern countries of Nippon, Cathay, and Inja when they disappeared from the old world centuries ago later returning too add even more deadly skills to the Skaven empire. 

Clan Moulder are deranged beast masters. They experiment on creatures of the world crossbreeding them and using chaotic influences on them, mutating them to make them stronger, faster, and more vicious. Giant Rats and monstrous Rat Ogres are examples of there madness. 

With unique abilities available to each, each playable Skaven will bring a whole new flavor to War!

We also understand that population is a concern for our subscribers. In order to balance the realms, we have decided to allow Skaven the ability to 'change sides'. Similar to their lore like loyalty, a Skaven may fight for the side of Destruction or Order (this ability will have a 48 hour cool-period). 

Order Skaven will be identifiable by their blue tinted fur, Destruction by their Red fur, but each will have unique armor sets (even after changing sides) that will make their loyalties obvious.

More information coming soon....."

http://social.biowar...index/4518498/1

Leider gibt keine Quelle dazu und könnte einfach ein Scherz sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. August 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> WAR wird nicht sofort vor die Hunde gehen, aber es ist für Mythic kein gutes Zeichen.


 Was? Das sie das Spiel überarbeiten ist kein gutes Zeichnen?



> Die Com lässt sich eben hinhalten und gibt sich mit einigen Patches zu frieden und lobt ja auch Patches. Aber will mehr und nicht 3-5 Monate auf sowas warten, um am Ende wieder nur Kurzzeitige Änderungen zu erfahren, die nicht von dauer sind. Damit man dann wieder auf den nächsten Patch wartet. Diese Politik, würde sehr stark in Frage gestellt werden, wenn sie dafür Geld verlangen. Weil dann fühlen sich einige eben ausgebeutet. Weil sie Monate Lang bezahlt haben, damit Mythic mal richtig im RVR was macht. Ideen in Foren gepostet usw. und wenn sie das mit mehr Geld danken, bezahlt mal für den Content, ist für einige wirklich Schluss. Nicht weil WAR ihn kien Spaß macht, weil die Firmenpolitik ihn nicht gefällt.



So nun nochmal für dich: Nenne mir einen Unterschied zwischen einem Addon und den DLC? Die RvR Pack sind nicht kurzzeitig (das war noch nie eine Änderung in keinem MMO), natürlich ist ein MMO ein MMO Veränderungen unterworfen. Aber dafür verlangte bisher keines Geld.
Alle Veränderungen im RvR Pack sind sicherlich nicht kurzzeitig. Oder woran machst du das fest? Ein Addon in WOW bringt dir 10 neue Level (dafür werden alle vorherigen Errungenschaften nutzlos), einige neue Zonen (davon aber auch nur 2-3 "Endzonen" der Rest dient zum einmaligen durchspielen), meistens einen neuen Beruf, wobei Blizz jetzt schon die Ideen ausgehen und eben neue PvE Raids (die aber auch nur ein Mix aus den alten Encountern sind). Summasumarum ein Addon für 35€.
WAR bringt weniger Zonen, behält dafür aber den kompletten Content der vorhanden ist bei. Zusätzlich wird noch ein Hauptproblem im Spiel, das Warten im RvR, abgeändert und es gibt eine neue Rasse. Klingt zwar quantitativ weniger als bei WoW, kommt aber fast auf das Gleiche raus. WoW liefert halt alle 4-6 Monate (oder länger) mal eine neue Instanz.



> Das wird Mythic auf die Füße fallen und ja sie bringen größere Änderungen. Aber sie haben eben in den Patches davor nicht viel geändert und wenn es mal was tiefes war, dann nur PVE.


Ja, die RvR Hauptstädte zum Beispiel, die Überarbeitung der Szenarien, Against all Odds, etc etc etc alles Veränderungen am PvE. 



> RVR wurde nur vereinfacht, abgeschaft und verkleinert. Die Festungen wollten sie doch mal wieder bringen,


Kommen vermutlich mit dem RvR Pack.



> denn CC nochmal genauer anschauen,


 haben sie



> die Klassen denk ich müssten auch mal angeschaut werden, gerade was AP Reg angeht.


Haben sie und ist so wie gewolt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Also da gibt es so viel, wo man Patchen müsste und auch einfach mal aktiv was macht und mit patcht und teilweise wieder etwas zurück geht und im RVR Lake einfach mehr ändert und ihn belebt und interessanter macht, dass aber nicht nur mehr Renown.



AHa, was denkst du, warum sie die RAs verändern, die VPs abschaffen und die Wartezeiten eliminieren. Oder against all odss bringen? Mehr Spaß im RvR auch abseits des RR. Aber hey, selektive Wahrnehmung (gepaart mit: "Ich finde eh alles scheiße, was sie machen" + "Ich habe schon Monatelang nicht mehr gespielt") ist schon was tolles.



> Wollten sie die SC nicht mal verändern, dass man über diese seltenen Spezial WEs da zugriff auf die Inis bekommt und man diese eben probieren kann und somit können die SC verbessert werden. War da nicht eine Begründung für die Änderung der SC? Man nimmt die alten ja nicht raus, wurde gesagt. Ja hat sich da mal was geändert? Wurden einige SC mal überarbeit oder haben den Weg zurück gefunden?



Ja, Weekend Warfront kommt jetzt jedes Wochenende. Auch schon mit veränderten Spielregeln. Und die alten SCs kommen da ja auch regelmäßig. Informieren. Dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wo ist eine Änderung im RVR, die wie die Hauptstadt tiefgreifend ist und mal ein Zeichen gibt, wir ändern wsa richtig und kümmern uns drum und nicht nur. Wir Pollieren drüber. Das reicht nicht, nicht in einem RVR Spiel. Das lebt immer durch die Spieler und dafür muss in jedem Tier gesorgt werden und in jedem Tier aktiv was passieren und nicht nur damit, Items locken lassen. Andere Dinge spaß usw. muss für einige auch ein Lock mittel sein. Ich meine bei den Inis haben sie ja auch Ideen. Auch wenn ich nicht so begeistert von HV bin, sind die Ideen darin nicht so schlecht.



JA, es gab auch RvR Änderungen für alle Tiers: LdT ab lvl 32 und ohne Port. Spawnzonen von Skaven im T2/T3 als Anreiz dorthin zu gehen, Überarbeitung des Bolsterbuffs, dass er nur ncoh auf passende Level wirkt. Against all Odds, Underdog. Und das RvR Pack überarbeitet ja das RvR noch weiter und drastischer.

Siehs einfach ein, du hast keine Argumente gegen WAR, außer, dass eben alles blöd ist, was Mythic macht. Dabei bist du auch noch dermaßen schlecht informiert. Deine Wall of Text sind also meist total sinnlos.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. August 2010)

Ja sorry, aber ich mach kein Unterschied zwischen einen ADdon und ein DLC es ist das selbe. Mach ich denn? Mich stört, dass man RVR Content zum Bezahlen anbieten will, wie eben über ein Addon. Ja nun man muss nichts ständig neue Inis bringen. Aber es wird immer wieder content angepasst, Sachen geändert usw. Wsa bei WAR oft bissel kurz kommt. Klar ändern sie was, ich rede ja Mythic nicht ständig schlecht. Nur sehe ich eine große Gefahr, in diesen Konzept mit dem DLC das sie eben stark in diese Richtung abscheifen. Das sie eben Bezahl Content anbieten, der effektiv ein Addon ist und Zusatz Zonen, so dass eben die Leute die es nicht brauchen oder wollen, es nicht kaufen müssen. Aber wer aktiv im PVP dabei sein will, muss es sich fast zwangs Läufig kaufen und das find ich falsch.
Was wurde an den SC verändert? Items wurden eingeführt und das jetzt T1 SC, die für T1 konzepiert wurden, bis T4 spielbar sind. Es wurde aber nicht viel geändert. Die haben glaub ich paar Bucheinträge hinzufgefügt, damit man auch mal in den SC bissel belohnt wird. Aber so gesehen, haben sie nichtdas geändert. Es ist das alte System, nur die SC sind eben auch in höheren Tiers zugänglich, ist doch kein neues Warteanmeldesystem gekommen oder wo man sieht, wie viel SC offen sind oder andere Dinge. Es sind nur die Optionen eingeschränkt wurden und die besonderen SC, die rausgenommen wurden, führen sie in ihren TAge da wieder ein. Aber ändern, tun sie da nicht wirklich was. Es gibt Items zu gewinnen und 10% mehr Renown, XP. Das wars, ist ja jetzt find ich keine Neuerung oder große Tiefgreifende Änderung. Sie ändert schon einiges, nur wurde es ja nicht wirklich geändert. Es ist wie bei WOW. WS sit von Level 10-85 verfügbar, Arathi später usw. Je nach Stufungen dann logisch, dass was sich ja einige Leute mit allen SC gewünscht hätten. Einfach das man eben am Ende mehr SC hat und auch am Anfang eben paar mehr.


----------



## Pymonte (22. August 2010)

nur ohne "Content zum bezahlen" wird halt auch so keine echte Neuentwicklung mehr kommen. Irgendwoher müssen ja mehreinnahmen stammen.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. August 2010)

Das RvR Pack soll noch vor Weihnachten erscheinen...und welches Jahr bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. August 2010)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Das RvR Pack soll noch vor Weihnachten erscheinen...und welches Jahr bitte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dieses^^


----------



## Wolfner (22. August 2010)

Ordnungs-Skaven.....

Soso... :-|


----------



## C0ntra (22. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ordnungs-Skaven.....
> 
> Soso... :-|



Wenn es in ihren Kram passt, verbünden sie sich auch mit der vermeintlich guten Seite.


----------



## Garug (22. August 2010)

Also ich sehe das ganze auch ein bisschen skeptisch, weil ich z.b. in einer kaufbaren erweiterung auch neues erleben und sehen will. Toll 20 neue RRs find ich sinnfrei ( bsp: neuer spieler gerade 40 rr 40 joint sc und bekommt nur in die fresse von RR 100 leuten ohne auch nur den hauch einer chance) . neue RVR items ist schön und gut aber auch da wieder das prob vom eben genannten beispiel. 
Ein neues RvR gebiet ist mir persönlich zu wenig um dafür Geld auszugeben, für mein Geld möchte ich ein bisschen mehr und net ein gebiet was nach 2 wochen so ausgelutscht ist das ich es am liebesten meide ( so wie im mom die RvR gebiete ).
Eine Fraktion die (wahrscheinlich) als Monsterplay ins spiel kommt, ne danke, gabs schon bei HdRO und fand ich mist (nur meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ist ja schön das Müffig größten teils nur die RvR schiene weiter bringen will, jedoch braucht der mensch abwechslung, würd mir schon nen bissl mehr PvE inhalte wünschen, denn langsam wird auch LV und GdG dermassen langweilig das ich es schon nicht mehr sehen kann ( wobei LV einer der geilsten Inis ist die ich je in einem MMO gesehen habe! ), Schon klar in einem PvP game sollte der schwerpunlt auf PvP liegen aber nen bissl abwechslung brauch ich halt dann doch, sei es PvE oder Events, aber so wie es im mom ausschaut wird in die richtung nix kommen, und ich sehe nicht ein für "hinhalte content" geld aus zu geben!


----------



## Churchak (22. August 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn es in ihren Kram passt, verbünden sie sich auch mit der vermeintlich guten Seite.



skaven bei der ordnung gehn überhaupt nicht! Dann würden die Zwerge durchdrehen und es wär nen sowas von fetter bruch der lore (schon zwerge und elfen zusammen ist mehr als haarscharf) das es wirklich weh tun würde.Und naja Hochelfen haben auch nix mit warpstein verdorbener Brut zu schaffen, gebenso wie Sigmar/Ulrik treues Menschenvolk ! Nur verdorbenes Volk läst sich mit warpsteinberührten Kreaturen ein und wird zurecht dem feuer übergeben wenn erwischt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. August 2010)

@Wolfner: diese Infos stammen von einem Spieler und so wird Mythic es definitiv nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Panik. Sonst hätte ich auch schon gemeckert.



Garug schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das ganze auch ein bisschen skeptisch, weil ich z.b. in einer kaufbaren erweiterung auch neues erleben und sehen will. Toll 20 neue RRs find ich sinnfrei ( bsp: neuer spieler gerade 40 rr 40 joint sc und bekommt nur in die fresse von RR 100 leuten ohne auch nur den hauch einer chance) . neue RVR items ist schön und gut aber auch da wieder das prob vom eben genannten beispiel.
> Ein neues RvR gebiet ist mir persönlich zu wenig um dafür Geld auszugeben, für mein Geld möchte ich ein bisschen mehr und net ein gebiet was nach 2 wochen so ausgelutscht ist das ich es am liebesten meide ( so wie im mom die RvR gebiete ).
> Eine Fraktion die (wahrscheinlich) als Monsterplay ins spiel kommt, ne danke, gabs schon bei HdRO und fand ich mist (nur meine meinung
> 
> ...



Die Realm Abilitys werden überarbeitet, das heißt RR100 soll eben nicht mehr viel stärker als RR40 sein durch Attributssteigerung, stattdessen kauft man Fertigkeiten (ja, die bringen auch einen Vorteil, aber weit weniger als +X Wert oder +x% irgendwas)

Das RvR Gebiet wird in die Kampagne integriert und soll diese verlangsamen. Dabei ist es keine einzelne seperate Zone, sondern in die Kampagne integriert. Und das RvR wird ja auch nochmal überarbeitet (weg von Waithammer)

Und die Skaven werden mehr sein als Monsterplay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man orientiere sich hier eher am Deathknight von WoW

Ansonsten: nein, bitte kein weiteres PvE. Mythic kennt seine Stärken und fördert nicht das, was eh alle bringen. Vielleicht Mastercrafting oder eine neue Ini, aber primär lieber RvR Änderungen (zerstörbare Burgen wären noch nett... aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommen die auch noch^^)


----------



## MacarothSlaydo (22. August 2010)

skaven verbünden sichmit niemanden! sie "nutzen" die anderen und wenn die "gemeinsame" arbeit getan ist, wird der vermeintliche bündnisspartner schnell in die kloake gestopft, mit plänen die bereits während der "gemeinsamen" zeit geschmiedet wurden. 

wenn skaven kommen, dann würd ich sie auch als eine 3. partei besser finden und wenn nicht, dann doch eher auf zerstörungsseite.

so, und irgentwie versteh ich das rumgequatsche, von wegen: "bezahlen für einen dlc- bzw. bezahlen für pvp content" nicht.

es ist doch normal, dass man für ein addon etwas bezahlt! 

-->wow mit erweiterungen
-->GW mit erweiterungen und zusätzlichen slots für chars und kleinere kampangen
--> bei anderen mmo´s kenn ich mich nich aus

wieso also bei WAR nicht bezahlen!?
is ja wohl glaube das erste mal, dass man bei WAR was bezahlt, abgesehen vom game selber und monatliche gebühren?!

mir liegt noch bissl was auf der zunge, aber die zeit lässt es grad nich zu.

bis denne
gruß 
Macaroth


----------



## Wolfner (22. August 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn es in ihren Kram passt, verbünden sie sich auch mit der vermeintlich guten Seite.



Erzähl das den Zwergen.... und den Hochelfen... und den Menschen....
Letztere leugnen sogar die Existenz der Skaven :-|



> @Wolfner: diese Infos stammen von einem Spieler und so wird Mythic es definitiv nicht machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann is ja gut...


Wenn das allerdings wirklich nur ein etwas größerer Contentpatch ist, fänd ich es *ZIEMLICH *dreist dafür Geld zu verlangen.
BESONDERS wenn man bedenkte was für eine arge Dürre bzgl. neuem Content seit den LdT bestand.

Also 10 &#8364; DLC á la CoD können sie sich behalten. Das Geld zahlt man auch schon so (und kriegt dafür bei anderen MMORPGs mehr geboten).


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> nur ohne "Content zum bezahlen" wird halt auch so keine echte Neuentwicklung mehr kommen. Irgendwoher müssen ja mehreinnahmen stammen.



Ok ... gut ja gut ... .
Ähm ich nehme jetzt mal nicht wow, da bezahlt man im Monat und bekommt Inis, Raids und sogar BG geliefert, mit der monatlichen Gebühr und nicht BGs abgeschaft und Inis abgeschaft. Bei War hat man die Festung abgeschaft, taja die sollen ins Spiel zurück finden, so wie damals nach Veröffentlichung mal die Hauptstädte ins Spiel finden sollten, was immer Unwahrscheinlicher wird. Ja man hat sie ja, nur will Mythic nichts unfertiges Ingame werfen ... . naja Geschichte ist Geschichte. 

Also Eve Online. Wie viele Addons, Patches und große Änderungen waren bei Eve den schon? 2 ... 1 oder 3? Genug denk ich, haben die extra dafür verlangt, bis jetzt nicht. Die bezahlen sich die Entwicklung über die Gebühr, sonst zahlt man ja keine Gebühr gelle. Dann kann man es F2P machen.

Guild Wars? Was ist damit. Die verlangen Geld für die Box, den Client eben, wie ein ganz normales Spiel und dann? Dann geht es normal weiter ohne Gebühren. Die haben sogar Patches und teilweise große Balanced Patches und sogar hier und da neue "Inis" eingeführt. Es ist kein völlig reines MMO. Aber dennoch ist es ein MMO. Doch bringen die zusätzlichen Charsslots, Banksslots und soweite bei GW keinen Vorteil. RR80 oder 100 bringt wenn man pech hat was und dann ist es nicht optional. Die Mission Packs, also jetzt nicht GW:EN, dass ist ein echtes Addon. Die anderen sind ja Basisspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 halt. Also am Ende kann man eins von 3 kaufen und GW:EN und kann auch dort mit ziehen. Aber das Mission Pack bringt 0 Vorteile. Schöne Waffe und das war es. Keine Vorteile, für denn der es durch zockt. Also keine neuen Skills oder sowas. GW:EN bringt halt neue Skills, ist aber an sich ein echtes Addon. Nur zahlt man bei GW nichts im Monat. 0 Gebühr, da ist klar dass sie für ein Addon Geld verlangen. Das heißt keine Gebühren und dennoch Content, auch Kostenlos. Bei dem ersten GW kam ja glaub Drognars Schmiede oder eine Ini nach der Veröffentlichung dazu. Die machen auch viele Events und sogar eine Art Einleitung zu GW2, ohne Gebühren. 

Was ist mit diesen beiden? WAR verlang nicht die Gebühr, dass man WAR spielen darf. Die Gebühr kommt durch die Serverparks, die Suporrt Mitarbeiter (bei GW hat man keinen Kostenlosen Suporrt, denn man bei jedem Gebühren Game hat. Selbst bei einigen Games sind die Hotlines kostenfrei. Aber man bezahlt ja keine Gebühr bei GW,also muss man damit auch Leben. Man hat aber ein ACC Suporrt und den kann man per Mail anschreiben. Man muss ab und zu 1-3 Tage warten. Aber ohne Gebühr, sollte man dazu sagen.). Dann zahlt man die Gebühr aber für content.

Was ist mit Darkfall Online? Die Verlangen im Monat Gebühren und haben Seeschlachten eingebaut und solche Dinge nach geliefert? Dafür Geld mehr verlangt ... hm nein. Es ist Content.

Denn wer Gebühren zahlt, will auch was dafür und nur zocken ist es nicht. Wolfner hat da recht, es ist eine Frecheit.

Die Skaven haben keine Verbündeten oder sind Verbündet und legen wert auf sowas. Sie nutzen andere aus, sie planen im Hintergrund und sind niemandens Freund. Skaven und Skaven trauen sich keine Schwanzlänge. Dann sollte man als Fremder Skaven nicht vertrauen und wenn man nicht gebraucht wird, wird Eshin angefragt und erlegt seinen Job, natürlich für Warpstein oder Dienstleistungen. Versteht sich, kein Skave macht etwsa für einen anderen umsonst.


----------



## Klos1 (23. August 2010)

MacarothSlaydo schrieb:


> is ja wohl glaube das erste mal, dass man bei WAR was bezahlt, abgesehen vom game selber und monatliche gebühren?!



Naja, bisher hatten sie auch noch nichts, wofür man wirklich nochmal Geld hätte verlangen können. Da gab es eher Anlass, etwas vom Kaufpreis des eigentlichen Spiels an den Kunden zurückzugeben, weil vom Spiel immer mehr entfernt wurde.


----------



## Terlian (23. August 2010)

Für ein gescheites Auktionshaus würde ich sogar noch was zahlen, das Neue ist doch echt ein Krampf.


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2010)

also das ist weit mehr als ein Contentpatch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei man natürlich alles runterreden kann. So betrachtet finde ich auch Addons von anderen MMOs unverschämt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (23. August 2010)

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/232/index/4525432&lf=8

Ich hab jetzt ausserdem gelesen, dieser Content wird in drei Teile aufgespaltet sein und man soll ihn je nach Bedarf erwerben können.

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Wenn man *über ein Jahr* nichts neues bringt und noch dazu die Spieler ständig im Dunkeln lässt, trotzdem aber immer schön abkassiert, dann kann man doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass einem Leute, die einigermaßen bei Verstand sind, Geld für DLC, der schlimmsten Seuche des Singleplayer-Bereichs, in den Rachen schmeißen oder?

Es kommt einem wirklich so vor, als hätte man im letzten Jahr bewusst jeden Content zurückgehalten, nur um ihn jetzt um nen 10er verscherbeln zu können.



Es ist übrigens nur eine neue Zone, also haben wir durchaus einen Ansatz um mit den LdT zu vergleichen.
Nicht, dass ich mich nicht freuen würde, dass WAR neuen Content kriegt, aber, dass man für soetwas nochmal extra zur Kasse gebeten wird (is ja nicht so, dass man nicht schon monatlich zahlen würde) ist eine dermaßen dreiste und riesige Frechheit, dass ich wirklich sagen muss: So etwas sucht im MMOG-Genre *NOCH LANGE* seinesgleichen.
Und nein, da gibts auch keinen Vergleich zu kostenpflichtigen Add Ons von anderen Unternehmen. Nie im Leben.


----------



## Churchak (23. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Geld für DLC, der schlimmsten Seuche des Singleplayer-Bereichs, in den Rachen schmeißen oder?



in wie fern schlimmste seuche? fand den Gro der DLCs von Dragon Age recht gut und man muss sie sich ja ned zulegen zumindest im singelspielerbereich,wenn mir meine kohle dafür zu schade ist lass ichs halt sein.Naja am ende definier ich aber auch nur Seuche anders als deinereiner. ^^


----------



## Terlian (23. August 2010)

Na ja, da können noch Wochen oder gar Monate ins Land ziehen, bis man hier mal etwas handfestes zu sehen und vor allem spielen bekommt.


----------



## Fusie (23. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> in wie fern schlimmste seuche? fand den Gro der DLCs von Dragon Age recht gut und man muss sie sich ja ned zulegen zumindest im singelspielerbereich,wenn mir meine kohle dafür zu schade ist lass ichs halt sein.Naja am ende definier ich aber auch nur Seuche anders als deinereiner. ^^



Wenn ich das richtig lese kommt in den DLC auch Rufrang 100, und sicherlich auch bessere Rüstungen, Waffen und so weiter und so fort. Ich würde mal behaupten, das dürfte gewiss nicht der einzige "Haken" sein, den man zu zahlen und zu schlucken hat, sofern man aktiv weiter spielen will.


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> http://social.biowar...ex/4525432&lf=8
> 
> Ich hab jetzt ausserdem gelesen, dieser Content wird in drei Teile aufgespaltet sein und man soll ihn je nach Bedarf erwerben können.
> 
> ...



1. sind die Infos noch nicht final 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die "Zone" wird nicht so sein wie LdT, wurde aber auch schon mehrmals gesagt
2. sind die Packs optional. Man erhält die Zone (und auch andere Dinge, wie das RvR overhaul) sogar gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber andere Dinge (z.B. Skaven) eben nicht. Wers nicht braucht, der kaufts halt nicht. Und die Packs werden zusammen weniger als ein normales Addon kosten (denke, so ca 20-25&#8364.
3. Wird es weiterhin kostenlose Erweiterungen des Spiels geben. 

Man kann sich ja Ende dieses Monats bzw Anfang September, wenns neue Infos gibt, weiter schauen.
Spätestens im Dezember gibts die Packs ja dann und man kann sie korrekt einschätzen.



> sofern man aktiv weiter spielen will.


Hö, also ich kann grad auch ohne RR80 und Souverän spielen. Sicherlich, es gibt Anreize, aber im Gegenzug zu einem WoW/AoC/HdRO Addon ist hier alles Optional.


----------



## Wolfner (23. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> in wie fern schlimmste seuche? fand den Gro der DLCs von Dragon Age recht gut und man muss sie sich ja ned zulegen zumindest im singelspielerbereich,wenn mir meine kohle dafür zu schade ist lass ichs halt sein.Naja am ende definier ich aber auch nur Seuche anders als deinereiner. ^^



Rate mal warums in den letzten Jahren kaum mehr Add Ons gab...


...oder Modding Tools.


@Pymonte
Ich beziehe mich mit den LdT auf den Umfang. Nicht auf das Gameplay.

Es ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass man im Dezember dann schon 18 (*!!!!*) Monate Content zurückhält und dann aber mit der Rechnung anmarschiert kommt.
Es hat nichts damit zu tun, ob das nun freiwillig ist oder nicht.
Natürlich, für Expansions anderer Spiele zahlen wir auch. Ja, richtig. Aber die bringen wenigstens auch Content bis es tatsächlich ein kostenpflichtiges Add on gibt.

Und dass Dinge, wie das RvR-Overhaul oder Sachen die in das aktuelle System eingefügt werden (nicht hinzugefügt) gratis sind, naja das ist wohl unumgänglich. Wär's anders könnten sie den Kasten nämlich gleich zusperren...


P.S.:



> Und die Packs werden zusammen weniger als ein normales Addon kosten (denke, so ca 20-25&#8364.


Ja und rate mal... das Pack wird sicherlich auch weit weniger Content haben als ein normales Add On.
Und ganz nebenbei: 20-25 &#8364; sind für DLC eh ums doppelte zuviel. Wenns wirklich so kommt und es ist nur eine Zone, dann ist es wirklich derbe Verarschung.

Schaun wir doch mal was Rise of the Godslayer derweil kostet. Das ist heute auf den Tag genau 3 Monate herausen:
http://www.amazon.de...82592247&sr=8-1

Oh sieh einer an.
26,40...und ich glaube nicht, dass das nur ein Pack war... :-|
(Ahja und bei AoC gabs massig Content bis RotG mal rauskam)


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2010)

Also die Zone wird definitiv größer und ach anders sein als ldT, aber lassen wir das.

Ansonsten: 18 Monate Content zurückgehalten? Eher nicht. Man hat bis November letzten Jahres an Bllodhunt gearbeitet und es dann verworfen, da es nicht im neuen "primär RvR" Sinn von WAR war.
Dann kamen noch die Hauptstadtänderungen (und doch, die sind neu. Es gab zwar vorher auch Hauptstadtkämpfe, aber nicht in der Art und Erscheinung. Das ist definitiv neuer Conent, auch wenns mehr auf die Spielmechanik bezogen ist. Aber die ist ja das Entscheidende. 100 neue Zonen bringen mir auch nichts, wenn mir das zocken darin kein Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Was hätte man denn großartig bringen können, außer vielleicht noch ner kleinen Zone irgendwo? Oder irgendeiner Instanz, die ehrlich gesagt nur eine Minderheit will? So hat man sich nun gedacht, dann bringen wir eben mehr. Aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist "Content" zu groß für einen kostenlosen Patch. Skaven als neues Volk (höchstwahrscheinlich 3. Fraktion), neue Zone, komplette Überarbeitung des RvRs, neue RR und Überarbeitung RA usw usw usw kann man natürlich auch kostenlos bringen. Beim normalen Patchrhythmus erhält man dann die neue Skaven Zone in 1.4 und im nächsten Jahr dann RR100 und vielleicht die neuen RAs/Sets. Dann wieder 2-4 Monate später die Skaven als Volk. Und dann 3-4 Monate später die komplette Umgestaltung der RvR Zone.

Jaaahaaa, das wollte ich, 2 Jahre warten.

Und ja, wenn sie alles fertig haben, können sie es auch schneller oder gleichzeitig verschenken. Man kann es aber auch einfach verkaufen. Ich wette, dass jeder, der sich jetzt über DLC und den "wenigen Content" beschwert, hätte nichts gesagt, hätte man ein normales Addon angekündigt für 25-30€ (bei gleichem Inhalt).


----------



## Fusie (23. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hö, also ich kann grad auch ohne RR80 und Souverän spielen. Sicherlich, es gibt Anreize, aber im Gegenzug zu einem WoW/AoC/HdRO Addon ist hier alles Optional.



Ja, vor allem wenn man mal die ersten Dutzend Schlachten gegen solche RR100er verloren hat, wird man das sicher auch noch so sehen.

Natürlich steht da schön "optional" dran, aber mal ehrlich, wir wissen beide doch, das man entweder mitzieht, oder seine Charakter unter 31 stehen lässt, denn wenn die ersten größeren Gruppen mit RR100er antanzen, hat man entweder ebenso welche auf seiner Seite, oder man kann einpacken.

Mal nicht vergessen, in WoW werden in den Schlachtfeldern auch keine Level 60er den Level 80er zum Fraß vorgeworfen, selbst die 70er hat man inzwischen raus getrennt.
Aber das sieht hier bei WAR eine ganze Ecke anders aus, daher ist das mit dem "optional" schon eine ziemliche Verarsche.

Weiter oben steht ja auch etwas von weiteren Ruffertigkeiten, was wenn man die erst ab RR82 erhält?
Na noch immer so "optional" dieses Paket? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wollen mit ihren DLC Geld kassieren, also werden die schon genug rein stecken, damit man eben doch dazu gezwungen ist - zahl, oder du bekommst durchweg im RvR die Fresse poliert.

Ich habe nicht dagegen das man guten Content auch entsprechend entlohnt, aber nach der Dursttrecke in WAR wäre erst ein ordentlicher Patch angebracht, der die ganzen kleinen und großen Fehler ausbügelt und dann noch etwas Content nach wirft und danach kann man gerne mit dem abkassieren beginnen.


----------



## Pente (23. August 2010)

Raaandy schrieb:


> man muss bedenken is handelt sich nur noch um ein überschaubares entwicklerteam.
> ich würde sagen erstmal abwarten was kommt, es muss nich unbedingt ein rießen content oder sonst was sein, es muss was sein das dem spiel neue konturen verleiht, um die vorhandenenen spieler wieder zu motivieren und wieder ein paar an board zu bekommen.
> 
> im grunde muss man sagen, dass das ein lebenszeichen der entwickler ist(auch wenn kein großes), wonach sich die community gesehnt hat. das jetzt von einem großen content abgesehen wird(ist ernüchternd, aber wenn man bedenkt wie groß das team noch ist, wohl verständlich).
> ...


Schön gesagt, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (23. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Rate mal warums in den letzten Jahren kaum mehr Add Ons gab...



worum gehts dir den nun eigendlich? um neues für dein lieblingsgame nehm ich mal an oder? ob sich das nun für 30 euro in 3 packeten presentiert und sich DLC schimpft oder es 30 euro kostet und im grossen Packet daherkommt und sich add-on schimpft ist doch schlussendlich sowas von wuppe .... einziger unterschied ist wohl eher das es ne Schachtel weniger aufm Regal gibt sprich blöd für jeden DvD Box sammler ... *drama*

Anderseits ist da noch nix in trockenen Tüchern und genaues weiss man nicht also wird sich hier immo über ungelegte Eier aufgeregt ........ bzw man ist auch weiterhin nicht gezwungen WAR zu spielen und somit neue Inhalte zu kaufen. Wenns dir ned passt las es halt .

@Fusie klar ist der DLC dann plicht halt wie jedes add-on es halt auch wäre ,wöllte man bei den ganz grossen mitschwimmen. Es sei den die machen auch sowas wie nen kleiderpacket für RPler oder sowas nur das fänd ich dann irgendwie noch bekloppter erinnert mich dann irgendwie an diverse free to playe spiele nur das ich WAR ned free spieln kann (wenn man mal von den t1 chars absieht).



Fusie schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht dagegen das man guten Content auch entsprechend entlohnt, aber nach der Dursttrecke in WAR wäre erst ein *ordentlicher Patch angebracht*,


gabs doch zur genüge wobei das wohl im auge des betrachters zu liegen scheint ...........


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2010)

Fusie schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem wenn man mal die ersten Dutzend Schlachten gegen solche RR100er verloren hat, wird man das sicher auch noch so sehen.
> 
> Natürlich steht da schön "optional" dran, aber mal ehrlich, wir wissen beide doch, das man entweder mitzieht, oder seine Charakter unter 31 stehen lässt, denn wenn die ersten größeren Gruppen mit RR100er antanzen, hat man entweder ebenso welche auf seiner Seite, oder man kann einpacken.
> 
> ...




Wenn ich Level 80 bin, dann mache ich in WoW jeden Level 77ger ohne Probleme kalt (durch die Gamemechanik, denn der niedriger Level hat schlechtere Chancen auf Treffen/Schaden gegen den 80ger und der 80ger hat verbesserte Chancen auf Treffen und Schaden gegen niedrigere Level... ist wie bei den NPCs). Wenn ich RR 80 bin in WAR, dann ist das noch lange keine Garantie, dass man jeden anderen Spieler besiegt. Gerade für seine Konterklasse ist man selbst so noch futter (Hach, Hexen, Zauberinnen und die netten Zeloten auf RR80, alle so tolle Rufspender).

Die RAs werden überarbeitet (nun schon zum xten mal gepostet), man will also weg vom bisherigen "RR80 hat bessere Stats als RR32" (wobei die schwache Skalierung der Stats hier dennoch keine Welten gemacht hat, auch bei besseren Sets nicht. Ich habe nun ne lange Zeit "nur" mit Eroberer Equip gekämpft und dennoch RR80 Spaltas, Hexen, Chosen und Marauder gekillt. War zwar manchmal ziemlich knapp, aber es geht (ja, man verliert auch, aber von 100% Win geht hoffentloch hier keiner aus)).

Stattdessen gibt es nun mehr kaufbare Fertigkeiten (und weniger Stats), die einem zwar auch einen Vorteil bringen, aber natürlich nicht so wie einfach nur Stats. Man schaue sich nur die RAs von DAoC an, da hat es ja auch super geklappt. Die "in WoW werfe ich keinen 60ger zu 80gern" Phrase ist kein Argument. WoW entwickelt sich nur vertikal und muss dadurch konstant immer mehr Wertverfall haben. In DAoC (und auch in WAR) geht es bisher nur horizontal weiter und das heißt, es gibt keinen Werteverfall. Der RR hat einen wesentlich geringeren Einfluss auf das Spiel, als viele annehmen (und ja RR80 gegen RR30 hat einen Vorteil, aber mal ehrlich, dafür spielt der andere auch schon wesentlich länger und die RR30-50 sind jetzt schon schnell zu "bewältigen"). Mal abgesehen davon, das die Levelkurve des RRs auch nochmal angepasst wird. Die niedrigeren RRs (ich denke so bis RR50 oder sogar 60) wird man wesentlich schneller erreichen als bisher. Die hohen (80+) wesentlich langsamer als jeder bisherige RR.

"Weiter oben steht ja auch etwas von weiteren Ruffertigkeiten, was wenn man die erst ab RR82 erhält?
Na noch immer so "optional" dieses Paket? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Nein, im Q&A vom Games Day kam eindeutig raus, man macht so dumme "Force the Player" Regelungen nicht. Wenn man etwas so grundlegendes wie RA ändert und anbietet, dann für alle. Es soll ja sogar das derzeitige RR Step System rausgenommen werden (also 20/40/60Renownpunkte als Grenze für die nächst höheren RAs) und man will alle RAs aus einer Liste frei verfügbar machen. Der RR100er hat natürlich mehr RPs als der RR80ger, aber er hat die gleiche Auswahl an RAs. Kann eben nur 2-3 mehr wählen (und da es keine "rocketjump-instakill RAs" gibt, ist das nicht so gravierend, wie.
Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. 
Ich persönlich würde mir die RR natürlich auch holen, aber wer eben nicht will, und da ist der springende Punkt, der braucht sie auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher ist dieses Paket immer noch optional.

"Die wollen mit ihren DLC Geld kassieren, also werden die schon genug rein stecken, damit man eben doch dazu gezwungen ist - zahl, oder du bekommst durchweg im RvR die Fresse poliert."

Jaja, die bösen DLCs. In 3-4 Jahren wird es eh keine Addons mehr geben. Und zu schlechter Qualität werden sie auch nie sein, das regelt die Marktwirtschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Blizzard, wenn sie nicht auf den noch ertragreicheren F2P springen, ihre Instanzen demnächst auch per 10€ DLC verscheuern. Und in einem PvE Game mit Addonkosten fände ich das eine Frechheit ^^

"Ich habe nicht dagegen das man guten Content auch entsprechend entlohnt, aber nach der Dursttrecke in WAR wäre erst ein ordentlicher Patch angebracht, der die ganzen kleinen und großen Fehler ausbügelt und dann noch etwas Content nach wirft und danach kann man gerne mit dem abkassieren beginnen."

Aha, und was sollten sie jetzt erstmal so bringen? Ist doch totaler Unsinn und auch nur so ein fadenscheiniges "Argument". Hätten sie noch ne Zone gebracht, die hätte auch nur die Zeit fürs Release dieses ADDONS (so, wie ich das RvR Pack absofort bezeichnen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) doh nur verzögert. Dann doch leiber kleinere COntent nach der großen veränderung und nicht noch mehr Verzögerung... 

Und schön das wir wieder in die typische "Die sollen lieber Bugs ausmerzen" wenn sie Conten bringen und "Die sollen lieber Content bringen" wenn sie Bugs ausmerzen - Schleife fallen.


----------



## Fusie (24. August 2010)

Nochmals, in WoW sind 80er inzwischen in ihrem "eigenen" Pool, da killst du keine 7xer mehr in den Schlachtfeldern, ausserhalb nur auf den PvP Servern bzw. 7xer in TW und da weiss jeder was ihn erwartet.

Pathfinding der NPCs, wer damit noch keine Probleme hatte, der hat auch kein WAR gespielt und daran sollten die endlich mal was machen.
- Beste Beispiel in LdT, da wird es von Einzelnen dazu ausgenutzt um die Champions gefahrlos zu grinden, werde es hier nicht weiter ausführen, aufs Melden bekommt man nur lustige Texte zu lesen und es tut sich nichts.

Das neue AH, ist doch einfach nur Müll³, da sollte mal schleunigst was dran gemacht werden, und wenn es nur wieder auf den alten Stand gesetzt wird, selbst der war hundertmal besser als das was jetzt da ist.
- Verbuggte oder fehlende Anzeige im AH, Karriere kann man auswählen, aber wird nicht richtig gefiltert, dafür findet man manche Steine im Moment nur, wenn man auch den genauen Namen kennt, oder man darf sich je nach Auswahl durch die 500 Angebote wühlen.
- Nach bestimmten Käufern kann man nun gar nicht mehr suchen und auch keine mehr gezielt meiden, manche melden sich schon mit lustigen Geschichten, wo einer die Gildenbank leer gemacht hat und die Sachen nun im AH stehen und keiner weiss von wem.

Makros oder Addons sollten ebenso mal unter die Lupe genommen werden.
- Wird inzwischen auch immer öfter von berichtet, kein Lagg, meist nur 1 Gegner, aber man fällt um wie ein nasser Sack ohne Ausrüstung, man schaut ins Log und sieht da eine nette Abfolge von Treffern innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden.

Das sind also alles nur fadenscheinige Bugs, die sollte man also nicht mal gezielt angehen?

RR bzw. Szenarien mal ebenso aufgreifen, also soll man irgendwann a. schneller den RR hoch bekommen, b. die kleinen Ausrüstungen leichter erreichen können und c. es soll alles "fairer" gestaltet werden?
Bleibt nur die Frage nach dem wann und die Frage nach dem kommt das als Patch, oder kommt es als DLC...

Was dir auch zu entgehen scheint, ich will damit nur eines mal hier klipp und klar sagen, die _*MÜSSEN*_ mit ihren DLC Geld einnehmen, da WAR sonst weg vom Fenster ist, daher _*MÜSSEN*_ diese DLC auch einen erheblichen Kaufanreiz bieten und eben nicht nur "optional" sein.

Auf lange Sicht werden die monatlichen Gebühren nicht mehr reichen, denn es werden immer weniger Spieler bei WAR bleiben, und das ist schlicht ein Fakt, das merkt man auch im Spiel.
Oder glaubst du vielleicht, das wenn demnächst einige Spiele ebenso aufgebohrte endless Trials anbieten, oder neue Addons erscheinen, oder im diesen/nächsten Jahr neue Spiele erscheinen, das das WAR nicht betreffen wird und keine Spieler zieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (24. August 2010)

da keine zeit nur 2 sachen rausgepickt .....



Fusie schrieb:


> Nochmals, in WoW sind 80er inzwischen in ihrem "eigenen" Pool, da killst du keine 7xer mehr in den Schlachtfeldern, ausserhalb nur auf den PvP Servern bzw. 7xer in TW und da weiss jeder was ihn erwartet.


 oh man dann nimm halt den frischen 80er gegen den 80er der schöe arena sachen am leibe trägt (oder gibts die inzwichen auch für alle free?) da ist auch nix ausgeglichen immer diese versuchte augenwischerei .........




Fusie schrieb:


> Was dir auch zu entgehen scheint, ich will damit nur eines mal hier klipp und klar sagen, die _*MÜSSEN*_ mit ihren DLC Geld einnehmen, da WAR sonst weg vom Fenster ist, daher _*MÜSSEN*_ diese DLC auch einen erheblichen Kaufanreiz bieten und eben nicht nur "optional" sein.
> 
> Auf lange Sicht werden die monatlichen Gebühren nicht mehr reichen, denn es werden immer weniger Spieler bei WAR bleiben, und das ist schlicht ein Fakt, das merkt man auch im Spiel.
> Oder glaubst du vielleicht, das wenn demnächst einige Spiele ebenso aufgebohrte endless Trials anbieten, oder neue Addons erscheinen, oder im diesen/nächsten Jahr neue Spiele erscheinen, das das WAR nicht betreffen wird und keine Spieler zieht?
> ...



Ersetze das müssen durch wollen dann wird 1. nen schuh draus und 2. hast du erfolgreich die art des kapitalismus erkannt .... anderseits läst deine aussage immo drauf schliesse das du dir einzubilden scheinst das wenn ne Spieleschmiede nen add-on rausbringt die das nur macht um ihre fans zu belohnen und weniger um damit kohle zu machen und sie weiter ans spiel ,durch neue sachen, zu binden. 
Weiterhin verstehe ich es immer noch nicht warum du DLCs sooooo doof findest add-ons aber ok findest, kommt es doch nach hinten auf das selbe raus (neuer inhalt der bezahlt werden muss und den man braucht will man mehr von spiel sehn/haben).
Des weiteren den Fakt das WAR stirbt höhr ich nun seit 2 Jahren und irgendwann wirst du damit auch recht haben. Sterben gehört nun mal zu leben bis dahin ruf du nur weiter dein Mantra. *augenroll*
Bzw mit sicht auf die neuen Spiele ist es um sowichtiger das mythic sich keinen groben Schnitzer mit den neuen Inhalten leistetob das gelingt liegt aber immer noch in der zukunft und wie die genau aussieht ist immo noch reine spekulation.


----------



## SireS (24. August 2010)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Die haben keinen Stand weil die nur wegen den Interviews und dem Communitytreffen da sind. Und natürlich wweil sie paar kleine Details zu dem RvR Pack enthüllen.



Für mich sagt das eigentlich alles. Ein MMO mit Ambitionen MUSS einen ordentlichen Stand auf der GamesCom haben.
Zweites absolutes No-go: ich wollte letzte Woche nochmal reaktivieren weil ich mal wieder Lust auf WAR hatte und es ist kein ELV möglich. Das kann sich in Europa keiner leisten. Wer hat schon eine Kreditkarte hier? Und die Krönung wäre es dann, sich für längst überfällige Änderungen im RvR auch noch bezahlen zu lassen.

Ich glaube nicht, daß der Verbraucher sich das noch lange antut ob der Möglichkeiten die da kommen (GW2, Tera Online etc.).

Meine Prognose: Wenn WAR nicht bald F2P wird sind die Server spätestens 2012 kalt.

LG


----------



## DerTingel (24. August 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Guild Wars? Was ist damit. Die verlangen Geld für die Box, den Client eben, wie ein ganz normales Spiel und dann? Dann geht es normal weiter ohne Gebühren. Die haben sogar Patches und teilweise große Balanced Patches und sogar hier und da neue "Inis" eingeführt. Es ist kein völlig reines MMO. Aber dennoch ist es ein MMO. Doch bringen die zusätzlichen Charsslots, Banksslots und soweite bei GW keinen Vorteil. RR80 oder 100 bringt wenn man pech hat was und dann ist es nicht optional. Die Mission Packs, also jetzt nicht GW:EN, dass ist ein echtes Addon. Die anderen sind ja Basisspiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast du jemals GW gespielt??? wenn man PvP auf einem bestimmten niveau betreiben wollte, dann musste man sich die erweiterungen zulegen, sonst hätten einem wichtige skills gefehlt.
klar, an der balance wurde dort ständig geschraubt, aber das erwarte ich auch von einem pvp spiel, welches mit einem ranking system arbeitet und sich e-sport auf die fahne schreibt. 
von daher kann man es schon garnicht mit WAR vergleichen, denn WAR hatte nie den anspruch ausgeglichene kämpfe auf e-sport niveau zu bieten. und wo der unterschied ist, ob man nun für bessere skins bezahlt (GW; kenne kaum jemanden der sich das missi-pack nicht gekauft hat) oder für bessere stats (WAR) , musst du mir mal erklären.
und der grund, warum GW:EN ein reines addon war, war ganz simpel...man hatte erst noch 1-3 erweiterungen im stil von Factions und NF geplant (es gab sogar schon plannungen zu neuen klassen etc), kam dann aber zum schluss, dass man mit der engine, dem programmcode etc nichtmehr die ideen umsetzen konnte, die man gerne ins spiel einbauen wollte. also musste man die story zu einem "schluss" bringen, um so die überleitung zu GW2 zu schaffen.
und es ist eh totaler schwachsinn GW mit einem bezahl mmo zu vergleichen...das sind komplett andere geschäftsmodelle. ja, es gab einmal eine kostenlose ini, den hochofen der betrübnis meintest du sicher. die events waren auch immer recht lustig, stimmt, aber trotzdem haben sie sich jedes jahr wiederholt. jedenfalls MUSSTE für GW regelmäßig ein addon
erscheinen, um sich weiter zu finanzieren. es gab keine spieler, die sich beschwert haben man sollte dieses und jenes ändern mit dem hinweis, dass man sonst sein abo kündigt. 
Mythic musste sich bei WAR erstmal um die aktiven spieler kümmern, und diese immer wieder mit verbesserungen zufrieden stellen, bevor sie sich an die weiterentwicklungen und den neuen content machen konnten. Sie mussten ihre prioritäten also komplett anders setzen.
prinzipiell ists doch lächerlich sich über kostenpflichtige mmo´s aufzuregen...entweder man zahlt oder man zahlt nicht. mittlerweile sollte jeder wissen, dass die server sicherlich nicht 13&#8364; im monat rechtfertigen!!! das ist alles reine geldmacherei. 
dazu kommt, dass contententwertung in mmo´s standard sind...wer sich nun drüber aufregt, dass man wohl bald rr80 schneller erreichen kann und die ganze bisherige arbeit umsonst sei, der regt sich sicherlich auch drüber auf, dass ne currywurst mit pommes früher nur ne mark gekostet hat und heute soooo teuer ist. 



SireS schrieb:


> Für mich sagt das eigentlich alles. Ein MMO mit Ambitionen MUSS einen ordentlichen Stand auf der GamesCom haben.
> Zweites absolutes No-go: ich wollte letzte Woche nochmal reaktivieren weil ich mal wieder Lust auf WAR hatte und es ist kein ELV möglich. Das kann sich in Europa keiner leisten. Wer hat schon eine Kreditkarte hier? Und die Krönung wäre es dann, sich für längst überfällige Änderungen im RvR auch noch bezahlen zu lassen.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß der Verbraucher sich das noch lange antut ob der Möglichkeiten die da kommen (GW2, Tera Online etc.).
> ...


aha, ein mmo mit ambitionen MUSS einen stand auf der gamescom haben? nur gut das ambitionen nichts über die endgültige qualität aussagt!
ELV ist doch möglich, aber wenn man n haar in der suppe finden will...einfach über click&buy (funzt mit elv) eine gametimecard kaufen. aber manche können eben nicht um eine ecke denken.
und nun rückt doch schon raus, ihr scheint ja schon alle zu wissen was uns genau im rvr-pack erwartet! wenn du von einer änderung redest, dann scheinst ja schon konkret was zu wissen. für mich hörte es sich bisher nach einer erweiterung des aktuellen rvr an(was natürlich auch eine änderung des aktuellen rvr systems bedingt) und nicht nach einer reinen änderung.
mfg


----------



## UlrikConDoin (24. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> http://social.biowar...ex/4525432&lf=8
> 
> Ich hab jetzt ausserdem gelesen, dieser Content wird in drei Teile aufgespaltet sein und man soll ihn je nach Bedarf erwerben können.
> 
> ...



Da bislang wenig konkretes bekannt ( unter anderem Preise ?? ) ist es extrem unangemessen jetzt schon die Meckerecke zu öffnen und Geduld ist hier wohl unbekannt.


----------



## wiligut (24. August 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> Da bislang wenig konkretes bekannt ( unter anderem Preise ?? ) ist es extrem unangemessen jetzt schon die Meckerecke zu öffnen und Geduld ist hier wohl unbekannt.




Das seh ich genauso, aber leider ist das hier so üblich.

Dennoch die Frage, was ist überhaupt ein DLC?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. August 2010)

Weil Stats das Spiel beeinflussen, ein Skin nicht. Bei WOW werden Items vom Stat her besser und bei GW nur vom Skin. Warum farmen Leute dann gewisse Dinge oder kaufen sich das Mission Bonuspack, weil sie es wollen und können. Sie wollen halt die Bonus Missions haben und zocken, weil die doch recht nett sind und die Skins der Waffen, weil sie selten sind. Was für Vorteil 0?
Wenn ich aber mit dem RR80 andere Items tragen kann, als mit RR100 und die Items mit RR100 stärker sind. Ich noch mehr RA bekommen, im Renownbaum mehr Punkte und mehr Mastery, sowie vielleicht AP usw. Ist das was anderes, als wenn mein Char ne Rissrüstung trägt und die Bonus Missionpack Charr Axt. Weil dieser char dadurch nicht besser wird, sondern er wird besser durch Skills und Spielweise. Sowie einige Itemboni, die ich aber ja druff machen kann, wie ich es brauch. Klar brauch man die 3 Addons und GW:EN für aktives und gutes PVP. Wirst aber bei WAR mindestens das DLC brauchen und bezahlst davor schon im Monat ja Geld. Dafür haste aber Service und aktiver Patches, wobei zweites nicht so stimmt. Denn Balanced wurde nicht viel bei WAR, da wird mal was geändert, aber eben nicht aktiv viel. Sie haben entlich ein SKill für die Mechanik des BOS und des Schwertmeister eingeführt und sogar außerhalb vom GCD, worauf sie stolz verweisen. Obwohl man das mit bekommt, aber es scheint die AP Reg dennoch auszusetzten, obowlh der GCD nicht belegt ist. Entweder ist es Bug oder trug und es ist nicht so. 
Aber dennoch wird selten was gemacht. Bei GW hat man trotz Monatsgebühren Freiheit, ein paar nette Patches gehabt. Gerade der für die ganzen Tanksskills, war und ist wichtig gewesen und hat vorallem viel beeinflusst. 

Aber das bestimmte Niveau zu zocken, ist bei GW ja was anders. So um fun zu haben und mal nebenbei bissel was zu machen, reicht ein Addon zu. Wie dann bei WAR auch. Aber aktives RVR wird das Addon pflicht. Nur zahlt man bei GW keine Monatsgebühr und damit reicht einigen dass nebenbei völlig zu. Mal bissel was machen und fertig. Es stört die Leute nicht so. Bei WAR aber sollte schon mehr passieren, als mal aller paar Monate bissel Bugfixen, dass ist bei alten Offline Games ja normal. Meine 1-2 Jahre plant man Patches auch bei Offline Games. Alles darüber hinaus ist bonus, je nach Erfolg des Games. Für Addons wird dann Geld verlangt, ist klaro. Bei WAR und WOW zahlt man halt im Monat Geld, dafür hat man aber GMs die einen Loot geben, der verloren gegangen ist, die einen Dinge zurück setzten, die bei ACC Problem da sind, die sich um Spam kümmern usw. DAs ist alles teil ihrer Aufgabe und hat man aus den Monatlichen Gebühren ja. Meine andere Dinge sind Boni. Patches sind bei Monatsbeitrag Selbstverständlich und Bugfixes auch, dass ist klar. Aber es gehört auch dazu, dass man Skills balaniert, AP Reg balacniert, Klassen sich anschaut, Mobs, CC usw. und nicht alles mal in einem Patch regelt und dann meistens Abschafft wie Festungen oder dieses Problem vom Wegfinden bei Mobs, ist nicht gelöst. Man kann nur nicht mit Knockback sie auf Kanten setzen und damit unnütz machen. 

Es geht nicht um das schnellere RR, dass ist doch gut. Es geht darum, dass man wahrscheinlich das aktive RVR dann in dieser neuen Zone hat und damit muss man dort hin, wenn man schnell RR80 werden will und brauch dann damit das Optional DLC. WEnn man gemütlich den RR hochziehen will und meint, der ist unwichtig und man brauch ihn eh nicht. Dann klar, ist dass ding optional und man kann sich für SCs anmelden und wartet, bis die Leute in die alten Zonen kommen und zur haupstadt ziehen.


----------



## Churchak (24. August 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Dennoch die Frage, was ist überhaupt ein DLC?



das wären DLCs für Dragon Age womit auch glaube deine frage beantwortet wäre.

http://social.bioware.com/page/da1-dlc
 vom preis her wären in etwa 3 DLC ~ 13 Euronen sprich nen Monat WAR .Ob sich das für den einzelnen lohnt hängt wohl auch damit zusammen wie locker das geld sitzt bzw wie viel man spielt.
Aso DLC = *D*own*l*oad-*C*ontent.

@vorposter kürz es doch auf "bla bla bla DLC böse" dann haste das gleiche geschrieben und man muss sich nicht durch die wand quälen wo nix neues drin steht .....


----------



## Wolfner (24. August 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> Da bislang wenig konkretes bekannt ( unter anderem Preise ?? ) ist es extrem unangemessen jetzt schon die Meckerecke zu öffnen und Geduld ist hier wohl unbekannt.




Geduld????
Ziemlich lachhaft... ich sag dir mal was: Mir ist die Gedult etwa im April ausgegangen, als ich seit fast einem Jahr vergeblich auf die Ankündigung, ja nichtmal auf das Erscheinen, sondern nur auf die Ankündigung von neuem WAR-Content gewartet habe.
Ich glaube ich habe LANGE genug Geduld gezeigt. Und jeder der hin und wieder was von mir zu WAR gelesen hat, kann wohl kaum leugnen, dass ich immer eine mäßigende und geduldige Position eingenommen habe.
Aber das? Nein... irgendwo ist das Maß voll.
Ich lass mich doch nicht in einer Tour verarschen. Erst halten sie einen hin, kommen dauernd mit so Meldung wie "Oho, jetzt wirds spannend! Wir haben ganz viele tolle Sachen auf Lager, aber LEIDER dürfen wir nieeeeeeemals darüber sprechen." und jetzt, nach so einer Dürre, nach so einer ärgerlichen Geduldsprobe, nach so langer Zeit, kommen sie mit leeren Beuteln daher und sagen "Einmal vollmachen bitte!".

Du sagst wir haben wenig Konkretes, wie?
Ich würd mal sagen wir wissen genug, um ein ungefähres Bild davon zu haben, was auf uns zu kommt.

Wir wissen, dass es im Dezember 18 Monate nichts Neues gab (und das was es gab, sehen wir der Tatsache ins Auge, war, bis auf die Stadtbelagerung, lächerlich) und wir wissen, dass das neue Zeug jetzt aber trotzdem kosten wird.
Stell dir die Sache so vor und vielleicht erkennst du dann, warum ich mich darüber ärgere:
Ein normaler Entwickler bringt über ein Jahr hinweg verschiedenen Content gratis heraus. Und das macht jeder! Ausnahmslos (und komm mir nun keiner mit GW, das hat nämlich keine monatlichen Gebühren... aber ich glaube sogar da gabs mal gratis Updates). Und nach einer Zeit bringt der Entwickler ein (meistens relativ aufwendiges) kostenpflichtiges Add On. Finito - normaler Ablauf.
Und jetzt kommt Mythic daher, bringt EINEINHALB JAHRE *NICHTS *was ohne Diskussion unter "Neu" einzuordnen wäre und sagt, "Ja, es gibt Updates, aber wenn ihr wirklich alles haben wollt, was wir über die letzten Monate zusammengehämmert haben, wollen wir Bares sehen."
Und keiner kann mir einreden, dass er so dämlich ist und nichts Krummes hier drann sieht. Freilich... es gibt sicherlich Argumente, mit denen sich soetwas verteidigen liese, aber im ernst, das hier hat so ein heftiges Gewicht, das kann man kaum wettmachen. 
Überlegt doch einfach mal: Ein Kunde der seit den LdT spielt hat Mythic bis Dezember über 230 € in den Rachen gepfeffert. Und was hat er dafür, bis auf die Serverwartungen und ein paar Patches die grade so als Hotfixes durchgehen bekommen? Ein Szenario, dass kaum gespielt wird und ne Städtebelagerung, die schon die 3. Version darstellt (nicht, weil man in einem MMORPG dauernd was ändern würde, nein, weil die anderen Versionen, schlicht und einfach, nicht funktioniert haben - ich war bei beiden Vorgängerversionen oft genug dabei).

Ihr werdet jetzt sicher denken "Na, dann kaufs doch nicht!"
Und ich kann euch als Antwort geben "Werd ich auch nicht." 
Aber eines sag ich euch: Ich war sicher nicht der Kunde der am einfachsten zu vergraulen war.
Ich habe über ein Jahr lang, mit viel (!!) Enthusiasmus eine, für den deutschen Raum, einigermaßen bekannte WAR-Gilde geleitet, hab mir den ganzen Verzögerungsschwachsinn angehört und einfach gehofft, dass es besser wird, aber irgendwo is schluss.

Wisst ihr, was nämlich noch dazu kommt?
Auf die Frage ob WAR F2P gehen würde, gabs mal die Antwort, dass einem neue Bezahlsysteme vorschweben, jedoch nicht auf klassisches F2P umgestellt wird.
Ich will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, selbst wenn einige meinen, ich würde das schon längst tun, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das übliche Content-Update in Zukunft so aussehen wird:
Ein Teil gratis - ein Teil DLC

Ahja und bzgl. des Preises: Zur Abwechslung ist es mal nicht gut, wenn das Zeug ZU billig ist. Stichwort: Mikrotransaktionen




			
				Churchak schrieb:
			
		

> worum gehts dir den nun eigendlich?



Mir gings bei dem Absatz um gar nichts. Du hast gefragt, was ich damit meine...


----------



## DerTingel (24. August 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Weil Stats das Spiel beeinflussen, ein Skin nicht. Bei WOW werden Items vom Stat her besser und bei GW nur vom Skin. Warum farmen Leute dann gewisse Dinge oder kaufen sich das Mission Bonuspack, weil sie es wollen und können. Sie wollen halt die Bonus Missions haben und zocken, weil die doch recht nett sind und die Skins der Waffen, weil sie selten sind. Was für Vorteil 0?
> Wenn ich aber mit dem RR80 andere Items tragen kann, als mit RR100 und die Items mit RR100 stärker sind. Ich noch mehr RA bekommen, im Renownbaum mehr Punkte und mehr Mastery, sowie vielleicht AP usw. Ist das was anderes, als wenn mein Char ne Rissrüstung trägt und die Bonus Missionpack Charr Axt. Weil dieser char dadurch nicht besser wird, sondern er wird besser durch Skills und Spielweise. Sowie einige Itemboni, die ich aber ja druff machen kann, wie ich es brauch. Klar brauch man die 3 Addons und GW:EN für aktives und gutes PVP. Wirst aber bei WAR mindestens das DLC brauchen und bezahlst davor schon im Monat ja Geld. Dafür haste aber Service und aktiver Patches, wobei zweites nicht so stimmt. Denn Balanced wurde nicht viel bei WAR, da wird mal was geändert, aber eben nicht aktiv viel. Sie haben entlich ein SKill für die Mechanik des BOS und des Schwertmeister eingeführt und sogar außerhalb vom GCD, worauf sie stolz verweisen. Obwohl man das mit bekommt, aber es scheint die AP Reg dennoch auszusetzten, obowlh der GCD nicht belegt ist. Entweder ist es Bug oder trug und es ist nicht so.
> Aber dennoch wird selten was gemacht. Bei GW hat man trotz Monatsgebühren Freiheit, ein paar nette Patches gehabt. Gerade der für die ganzen Tanksskills, war und ist wichtig gewesen und hat vorallem viel beeinflusst.
> 
> ...



du hast nicht verstanden, dass man GW und WAR aufgrund der unterschiedlichen geschäftsmodelle und spielprinzipien nicht miteinander vergleichen kann.
wenn man es doch tut, dann sollte man auch alles bewerten...und wenn du diese beiden spiele schon miteinander vergleichen willst, dann sei doch nicht so dumm und komm mit dem argument, dass man bei GW keinen vorteil durch den zusätzlich zu kaufenden inhalt hat. das war ein grundprinzip von GW, da es eben auf e-sport ausgelegt ist. 
und um mal eben bei WAR zwischendurch spaß zu haben, muss man sich noch nichtmal das spiel kaufen, dafür reicht auch der free-trial. 
und anscheinend weisst du ja schon haargenau wie das rvr-pack aussehen wird, dass man es BRAUCHT um mithalten zu können und schnell im rr aufzusteigen...dass man in die neue zone MUSS, weil man ohne nicht am kampf teilnehmen kann etc.
und nein, es ist nichts anderes ob ich für ein paar neue skins (welche in WAR kostenlos eingeführt wurden) oder für 4 missionen (wobei der stadtkampf kostenlos komplett verändert wurde in WAR) einen mmn zu hohen preis bezahlt, oder eben für neue RR, RA und eine neue zone.
was willst du uns da einreden? DLC schlecht, addon gut??? ich glaube du hast dich da in eine sache verrannt, die du garnichtmehr durchschaust. äpfel mit melonen vergleichen.
natürlich ist es immer so, dass für neuen content ein anreiz geschaffen wird...ob das nun durch stärkere items geschieht wie in jedem x-beliebigen mmo, oder durch eine interessante ergänzung der story und tolle skins die evtl nicht jeder hat. 
sieh es einfach ein, die firmen wollen beide geld verdienen...klar gefällt mir das geschäftsmodell von GW auch besser, trotzdem weiss ich einigermaßen wie die marktwirtschaft funktioniert....und wenn mir das nicht passt, dann hör ich auch mit WAR (oder einem anderem bezahl-mmo). 
und ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube viele spieler lassen sich eher davon überzeugen wieder einzusteigen, wenn sie lesen dass mit einem dlc das vorhandene spiel verbessert wird, als von patch 1.x.y zu lesen, wobei man im hinterkopf hat das die vorigen patches auch eher mau war und man deshalb gekündigt hat. hört sich komisch an, aber der kunde will nunmal verarscht werden (siehe die etlichen millionen kunden, die 13€ pro monat für ein spiel zahlen!)
des weiteren sollte jedem klar sein, die verkaufszahlen des rvr-pack werden maßgeblich entscheiden, wie es mit WAR weitergeht. 
mfg


----------



## Makalvian (24. August 2010)

Sry Tingel aber ich denke du wirst von besagtem Poster wieder 50 Zeilen ohne wirklichen Inhalt bekommen, läuft doch so schon seit ca 1 oder 1 1/2 Jahren ?


----------



## MacarothSlaydo (24. August 2010)

leute leute leute...

die meisten von euch sind hier echt nur am meckern.

@ golrik (bist jetzt mein beispiel)

--> falls ich es verpasst habe sry, aber: zockst du WAR noch??

in JEDEM deiner posts meckerst du über alle möglichen sachen bei WAR rum, egal ob freundliche kollision, oder dlc/addon und die kosten...
 also ich finde, dass es doch schon einiges an content gegeben hat, egal ob neue klassen, neue instanzen, events...
--> kann vielleicht nicht alles aufzählen, da ich erst seit kurzen wieder spiele)

aber es ist doch absolut normal, dass irgentwann mal was größeres rauskommt (rvr-pack) und die dann mal geld für wollen! egal ob addon, oder dlc! wo ist da der unterschied????
zu jedem verfluchten spiel kommt irgentwann ein verfluchtes addon, oder ein verfluchter dlc!

vielleicht kam bei WAr noch nie sowas großes, aber warum ist es denn jetzt eine frechheit, dass jetzt doch mal was kommt und die dafür geld haben wollen?
bei einem anderem mmo kommt jetzt demnächst das 4. addon und die wollen och geld für, obwohl die och monatl. gebühren fordern!?

-->also vollkommen normal!

wenn du nicht mehr spielen solltest, dann kann es dir ja eh egal sein und wenn du doch noch spielst, dann frag ich mich warum, wenn doch eh fast alles nur kacke ist!?
dann dann kann es ja doch nicht alles so doof sein, dass es dich am zahlen und spielen hindert!


----------



## Terlian (24. August 2010)

So lange man nicht Inhalt, Preis und Erscheinungsdatum kennt, kann man hier noch ellenlange Diskussionen führen, die drehen sich auch nur weiter im Kreis.

Zum 4. Addon, oder generell zu den Addons von World of Egocraft, da gibt es kaum ein Spiel, das da auch nur ansatzweise dagegen ankommen kann.
Denn da wird zum einen meist ein ziemlich großes Paket geschnürt und zum anderen meistens auch noch danach ganz schön was geliefert.
Daher können die es sich auch erlauben für Nippes, wie z.B. ein Kung-Fu-jaul-mir-die-Ohren-voll-Panda oder ein Lila-Pause-Leuchtreklame-Pegasus 10-20 Euro zu verlangen, und das Zeug wird auch gekauft...

Eines dürfte sicher sein, dieses Addon wird WAR weitere Spieler kosten, ob aber die DLC Spieler von WoW hier her zurück bringen, wird sich wohl noch zeigen müssen.

Natürlich liest man hier auch oft lange Beiträge ohne viel Inhalt, aber das hat ja in einem gewissen Sinne WAR Tradition, denn das Spiel selbst besteht ja auch seit einer geraumer Zeit ohne das viel Inhalt nach geworfen wurde.

Kurz, die Spieler haben einfach ein richtig gepacktes Addon erwartet, erhalten aber nur zurecht geschnittene DLC, also wird gemeckert.


----------



## DerTingel (24. August 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Zum 4. Addon, oder generell zu den Addons von World of Egocraft, da gibt es kaum ein Spiel, das da auch nur ansatzweise dagegen ankommen kann.



everquest2, lineage, lineage2, hdro, damals uo...
um nur ein paar spiele zu nennen, die in ebensolcher regelmäßigkeit wie WOW addons und auch kostenlose content patches rausdrücken. 
mfg


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2010)

Öhm, Wolfner, du weißt aber schon, das jetzt nun fast jedes MMO ca 2 Jahre gebraucht hat (+- 0.33 Jahre), bevor ein Addon kam? Und WAR ist noch keine 2 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher: doch, du bist definitiv ungeduldig in dem Bezug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, WAR hat auch nicht alle 3-6 Monate neuen Content gebracht hat, aber mal ehrlich, in einem RvR Spiel ist das auch nicht nötig. Vielleicht wär noch ne kleine RvR Änderung oder ne neue Minizone oder *urks* mehr PvE ne Option nach LdT gewesen. Aber so nötig war es nicht


----------



## Churchak (24. August 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> everquest2, lineage, lineage2, hdro, damals uo...
> um nur ein paar spiele zu nennen, die in ebensolcher regelmäßigkeit wie WOW addons und auch kostenlose content patches rausdrücken.
> mfg



du pösser hast DaoC vergessen !!!da gab es sogar Housing!!! für lau!!! 3 bezahl add-ons 2 add-ons für lau !!! Naja die fetten jahre sind vorbei. ^^


----------



## Dominau (24. August 2010)

Wo ist bitteschön das Problem wenn sie DLC's anbieten?
Ist doch Super! Da gibts was neues, da freut man sich doch drauf und machs nicht schlecht.
Ich kauf es mir aufjeden. Es gibt fast in jedem Spiel Erweiterungen zu kaufen. Da wird es bei War nicht anderst sein.
Und wie Pymonte schon gesagt hat ist es auch normal so lange zu warten.

Ihr habt die Wahl. Ihr könnt ..

a) ... es auch kaufen und den neuen Content genießen sowie die Überarbeitungen..
oder
b) ... weiter meckern das alles blöd ist und War doch so ein schlechtes Spiel.


Eure Entscheidung.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten: 18 Monate Content zurückgehalten? Eher nicht. *Man hat bis November letzten Jahres an Bllodhunt gearbeitet und es dann verworfen, da es nicht im neuen "primär RvR" Sinn von WAR war.*
> ...



Das reiht sich ja dann nahtlos ein in die Tradition dummer Entscheidungen bei Mythic betreffend WAR. So kann man Entwicklungsgelder schnell und effizient in den Sand setzen.



Pymonte schrieb:


> @ Golrik LdT stammt noch aus einer anderen Ära, wo man PvE und PvP gleichwertig halten wollte. Davon distanziert Mythic sich nun aber, daher werden auch alle neuen Änderungen zum Großteil das PvP betreffen.
> Nun bringt man ein quasi-Addon: 3-9 neue Zonen (je nachdem, ob die Skaven in allen Paarungen oder nur in Chaos/Imp auftreten). 1 neue spielbare Rasse mit mehr als 4 Karrieren, die als 3. Fraktion dient und (was klug ist), nicht erst hochgelevelt werden muss.
> Überarbeitung des RR & Erweiterung
> Überarbeitung der RA (keine kaufbaren Stats mehr, sondern Fertigkeiten. Dadurch verringert sich der Vorteil von high RR zu low RR)
> ...



Woher bekommst du diese Infos? Nichts was ich jetzt im Netz gelesen habe deckt sich auch nur annähernd mit dem was du hier (für meine Begriffe) "erfindest". Nirgends habe ich von 3-9! neuen Zonen gelesen, ich habe von einer neuen Zone gelesen.

Auch habe ich nichts von einer dritten Fraktion gelesen und auch nichts von 4 neuen Karrieren (wenn Skaven 4 der aktuellen Karrieren "sein können" sind das wohl kaum 4 neue Karrieren, aber das wird sich erst noch zeigen). Zudem ist es fraglich ob es klug ist, dass man Skaven nicht leveln muss (würde die Spieler nämlich länger "binden").

Auch habe ich nicht ansatzweise davon gehört, dass die Festungen zurückkommen würden. Im Gegenteil wurde kürzlich in einem Interview bekanntgegeben, dass man derzeit keine Pläne in diese Richtung habe.

Auch die Tatsache, dass kaufbare RR Fertigkeiten weniger "mächtig" sein sollten als passive Stats ist von dir völlig frei erfunden, da man das überhaupt nicht beurteilen kann, solange man nicht weiß welche Fertigkeiten nun zum "Kauf" bereitstehen. Je nachdem könnte die Balance nämlich noch viel schlimmer werden als jetzt. Eine einzige "must have" Fähigkeit hat unter Umständen viel mehr Einfluss als 3% Crit hier oder dort....


Naja, für mich wars das dann erstmal wieder. Zwar ist auf Badlands wenigstens was los, aber nach IB 40 und Zelot 40 und jetzt Schamane im 20er Bereich ist WAR einfach schon wieder ausgelutscht, da gerade das Endgame überhaupt nichts zu bieten hat. Der Anreiz von 40 weg noch länger zu spielen um RR irgendwasdergeier zu haben ist gleich Null und RVR ist im T4 lange nicht so lustig, einfach zugänglich und abwechslungsreich wie im T1 und die neuen Stadtbelagerungen sind zwar ganz nett in der Praxis aber bin ich es nach 10xauch leid und besonders der 1. Step ist immer noch (viel zu oft) völlig lächerliche 15 Minuten Warterei mit 1 Min fight am Kreis des Imperators oder dem Destro Pendant - Engpass.

Daneben gibt es noch immer viel zu viele Bugs und die Performance ist zwar besser geworden aber nach wie vor eher mau. Nun auch noch bezahlen für das Bisschen Content, das die da planen (und den man wahrscheinlich bringen wird ohne die "Release bugs" zu beheben) ist definitiv nicht drinnen. Dann lieber die Zeit mit SC2 überbrücken - Cataclysm auslutschen gehen und dann direkt SWTOR / TERA / etc. anschauen.

BTW Pymonte, falls du in SC2 mit dem Nick "Pistolero" unterwegs bist und dich da ein Oldboy im 2v2 abgezogen hat, dann war ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (24. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Öhm, Wolfner, du weißt aber schon, das jetzt nun fast jedes MMO ca 2 Jahre gebraucht hat (+- 0.33 Jahre), bevor ein Addon kam? Und WAR ist noch keine 2 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich fühle lässt sich gar nichtmehr in Worten beschreiben...

Hast du eigentlich alles gelesen?

Ich zitier mich mal selber:



> Ein normaler Entwickler bringt über ein Jahr hinweg verschiedenen Content gratis heraus. Und das macht jeder! Ausnahmslos (und komm mir nun keiner mit GW, das hat nämlich keine monatlichen Gebühren... aber ich glaube sogar da gabs mal gratis Updates). Und nach einer Zeit bringt der Entwickler ein (meistens relativ aufwendiges) kostenpflichtiges Add On. Finito - normaler Ablauf.
> Und jetzt kommt Mythic daher, bringt EINEINHALB JAHRE *NICHTS *was ohne Diskussion unter "Neu" einzuordnen wäre und sagt, "Ja, es gibt Updates, aber wenn ihr wirklich alles haben wollt, was wir über die letzten Monate zusammengehämmert haben, wollen wir Bares sehen."



Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass ich von Contenterweiterung und nicht von Add Ons spreche, nochmal langsam: Die MMOGs die 2 Jahre für ein Add On gebraucht haben, haben in der Zeit wenigstens ordentlich was rausgebracht.
Nein, nichtmal MYTHICS DAOC (seines Zeichens, hoho - siehe da, auch ein RvR-Spiel) hat darauf verzichtet und ich glaube das ist dann doch ein _starkes _Argument dafür, dass hier irgendwas falsch läuft und dieses ewige "RvR-Spiele brauchen keine Content-Updates"-Getue einer mehr als krummen Logik folgt. Denn sie brauchen Updates um interessant zu bleiben, wie jedes andere MMOG auch.


Und da bin ich also ungeduldig... soso

Ich bin ungeduldig, wenn die einzige High-Level-Erweiterung in einem PvP-Spiel hauptsächlich PvE-Content war.
Ich bin ungeduldig, wenn man seither nichts als Verzögerungstaktiken zu hören bekommt.
Ich ungeduldig, wenn es an tatsächlich indiskutabel neuem Inhalt in den letzten 12 Monaten genau ein billiges Szenario zu verbuchen gab und jenes, dank neuem Szenariosystem, kaum bis gar nicht gespielt wird.
Und ich bin ganz besonders ungeduldig, wenn nach 1 1/2 Jahren noch immer die Karten nicht am Tisch liegen, man aber DLC serviert bekommt.

Ne, is klar... :-|

Ich kann dir genau sagen, was meine Wenigkeit hier definiert:
Nicht Ungeduld, nein. 
Ich kann ganz einfach nur zwischen Norm und Verarschung differenzieren.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. August 2010)

Nein das Beispiel mit GW kam, weil einer geschrieben hat das es üblich ist für Addons Geld zu verlangen. Sorry aber da hab ich gemeint, dass bei GW eben Addons dadurch Geld kosten, dass sie keine Monatlichen GEbühren haben. Du brauchst natürlich alle 3 Packs + GW:EN, wurde nicht abgesritten. Nur das Bonus Missionpack brauch man nicht, weil dass nur Skins sind und es ist ein Unterschied ob ich Leuten neue Fähigkeiten gebe, stärke Stats und mehr Optionen, wenn sie weiter im PVP Vorwärts kommen, als wenn ich jemand am Ende mit der Gleichen Ausrüstung hinstelle. Ich verlange ja kein Geld im Monat. Das ist schon klar, dass man da keinen direkten Vergleichen ziehen kann. Aber WAR Hat für Monatliches Geld nicht wirklich viel gepatcht.

Naja das ich über alles meckere stimmt garnicht. Ich kritisiere und inhaltslos, mag einiges klingen da es meine Meinung ist. Nur bin ich damit nicht allein. Ich meine die freundliche Kollision, wurde ja nicht wegen mir weggenommen, sondern weil die Community es nicht wollte. Es wäre ein zu sponanter Eingriff gewesen, weil einfach mal viel mehr an dieser Mechanik dran hängt, als man sich vorstellen kann. Natürlich wurde von eingien sofort gesagt, super Änderung. Aber die Nachteile ... nein sowas ist dann Inhaltslos. Ja klar. Das man plötzlich Zielschwierigkeiten bekommen könnte, weil 12 Leute recht eng auf eng stehen. Einige Klassen frei von Bewegung sind und schießen und andere recht blöde da stehen, weil sie ran müssten und nicht kommen usw. 

Dazu sage ich nichts gegen die Änderung im DLC, ich sag etwas dagegen. Das sie für ein RVR Spiel recht wenig aktiv im Content schrauben. Sie ändern mal nach 2 Jahren die Lock Mechanik, die schon seit 2 Jahren nicht gerade beliebt ist. Weil sie einschränkt, extrem ist und vorallem ungerecht. Wenn es umkämpft ist, gibt es nichts. Aber wenn der Gegner nicht da ist, ich drüber düse und fix die BOs, Burgen tappe und eine Stammgruppe für SCs habe und der in Unterzahl nicht ,bekomme ich viel Renown und XP. Wenn ich in einer Festung bin und Deffe, bekomme ich den Defbonus erst nach Zeit und nur wenn ich in der Festung bin. Was sollen das? PVP ist nicht so geplant und so ... ja der Gegner ist jetzt halt nicht mehr in der Festung, sondern tappt die Bos zurück. Ihr müsst aber warten, weil ihr eben den tick wollt und die Tore zu. Ja was ist bitte das? Warum wird nicht auch dort daran gearbeitet. Wollten sie nicht was am Open RVR machen. Ihre letzte große Änderung mit dem jetzigen Patch war mehr Renown ... und sonst noch ... ah PQs und PVE zählt nicht mehr rein und das vorhergehnde Tier, war ja kritisiert wurden. Ja aber das SC immernoch 1/3 ungefähr ausmachen ... ahso. 10% Lock fehlen, weil niemand PQs macht und deswegen bekommt man den Lock nicht, es liegt nicht am fehlenden Feind und damit die Option auf SCs. Nein 10% von der PQ und PVE halt, machen es aus. Ja die Mechanik ist Vielleicht selbst das Problem, vielleicht ist sie sehr starr. Wo bleiben dies Änderungen über die 2 Jahre verteilt. Wo bleiben diese Änderungen mal. Sowas brauch doch net 2 Jahre, da muss da zwischen was machen. Denn eine Änderung, bringt neue Probleme und nicht alles, ist immer toll. Das ist normal bei einem MMO. Nur wenn man aktiv was ändert, ist es spitze. Sie sollen ja keinen neuen Content liefern. Sie sollen denn bestehend aufarbeiten, verbessern und dann können sie auch für neuen Content Geld verlangen. Aber so, wirkt es als würden sie erst wirklich im RVR wsa ändern, wie die Aussicht auf mehr Geld besteht.

Nicht ich bin der, der WAR nur kritisiert, inhaltslos meckert und schimpft. Ich kritisiere WAR und einigE Änderungen. Ich Kritisiere nicht den Inhalt der DLC, sondern dass es dafür Geld verlangt wird. Ich forder nicht einfach COntent. Sondern dass man sich mal über das Endgame Gedanken macht und halt eine Zone einführt, dass hatte ich schon lange mal vorgeschlagen. Weils bei DAoC ja gut geht und gut angekommen ist. Weil es eben in der RVR Zone mehr Optionen zu lässt. Die Lock Mechanik kritisire nicht nur ich. Würde nur ich es sein, würde sie nicht das Ding nach 2 Jahren ändern. Ich fand die letzten Patches ja nicht schlecht. Auch jetzt gab es kleine Unscheinbare gute Änderung. Das mit dem Absorb Schild =) auf jeden in der KT usw. Ja aber für Monatliche Gebühr würde ich gern mal das KT Konzept überarbietet hhaben und alle Skills von Guard bis Heal überprüfen. Auf wenn sie gehen soll und auf wenn nicht. Wer in der KT Renown bekommt und er Quests gewehret bekommt. Wie nah man am BO sein muss für Belohnung usw. Also eben einfach mal mehr alsn ur Mehr Renown und mehr Items. Das ist auf dauer keine Lösung. LdT ist hübsch und nett, aber keine Dauer Lösung. Es löst 0 Probleme im RVR und RVR ist nicht erst Zeit kurzem Fokus Pymonte. Zur Hauptstadt kommste nicht mit PVE, sondern mit RVR und daher sollte RVR schon fokus Erfahren und das heißt.
Taktitken anpassen. Das Konzept kann nicht funzen, dass man 4 Slots hat, die alle Gleichwertig sind, obwohl ich ungleichwertige Taktikten haben.
Mastery System. Mal ändere ich Schaden, mal Stats und mal Heilung/Absorbschaden. Aber nie Zeitdauer, Proc Wahrscheinlichkeit oder Prozente von Reduzierung (10% Reduzierten Block habe ich immer mit vollen 15 Punkten im Mastery oder 0. Der Schaden steigt aber ... oh das warum man diesen Pfeil abschießt?) Wo bleiben dies Überlegungen.
oder hat Mythic etwas mit dem Taktitken so gut getroffen, dass man nichts ändern muss. Sind die Mastery so ausgereift das man nichts ändern muss. Die RA wurden doch von DAoC übernommen, warum hat man nicht von Anfang an etwas daran geändet. Warum solche seltsamen Taktitken wie mehr Renown im SC und mehr XP im RVR? Wo ist jetzt da die Logik oder mehr Schaden gegen King? Was ist das. Wo ist die Balanced. Warum steigern kanns für die selben Punkte Block und andere nur 1 Avoid. Wenn ich als Tank bin stekce ich alle Punkte in diese Block RA. Warum, weil sie super ist. Da ich ja auch 30-40% Block ohne diese RA habe. Also komm ich auf richtig viel Block, vor der Reduzierung durch Skills, was heißt ich habe noch was übrig. Aber wenn ich die 20% Block als Parry bekomme, setzte ich die 20% Parry auf vielleicht 10% druff. WEnn also jemand um 20% das ganze Sinkt. Behalte ich 10%, wo ich vorher 0 hatte. Wenn er jetzt noch 10% weniger Defend skill hat bin ich wieder bei 0. Beim Block hab ich noch bei 30%+20% ja noch wenigstens Restü ber. Die 20%. Also warum steck ich dann in etwas anderes.
Warum ist Int nur Offensiv und Willenskraft erhöht Disrupt und Heilung? Warum ist das gekoppelt. Heilung erhöhen und Disrupt. Das heißt ich als Magus schieße nicht auf heiler, lieber auf Range DD, da die weniger Disrupt durch WIllenskraft haben. Während Range DDs wie Squiherda und Maschnist, eher auf die Heiler schießen sollte. Da ihre Rüstung nicht so hoch ist. Warum? Also sind 3 Skills rein Offensiv und einer OFfensiv und Deffensiv?
Warum ist Widerstand zwar nützlich, aber nur in großen Mengen wie beim Tank. Alle anderen fahren mit Initative besser. Das sie die Krit stark reduziren. Wo bleibt die Anpassung der stats? Sowas gehört alles mit in ein RVR Orientiertes Spiel. Weil Unbalanced im PVP mehr Schadet. Es soll kein E-Sports sein. Meine WOW ist E-Sports und dort ist Balanced zur Zeit auch bissel weit gefehlt. Es gibt starke Kombogruppe und eher schwache. Die starken sin viel gespielt und finden sich oft auch sehr weit oben, die schwachen werden nur solange gespielt, wie es spaß macht. WAR ist kein E-Sports, aber RVR und damit ist Balanced wichtig. Wichtiger als wenn ich Lich King in 15 Minuten kille oder 10 oder 8. Das ist egal. Das ist cool und für den Epeen was. Da kann man vergleiche. boar ihr Noobs braucht 2 Minuten für diesen Encounter in PDK, da bin ich ja mit jeder 5er schneller. Nach dem Motto, bei Randomgruppen herschat ja leider so ein Ton. Aber es ist egal, weil dass nichts am Encounter ändert. Es ändert aber etwas am Spaß, wenn ich als Tank nur beim Tankwall ne coole Aufgabe habe, sonst warte ich oder finde Leute für die Hintertür. Solange das nicht ist, haben die Range ihren Spaß. Sobald das tor auf ist schießen die Range immernoch fröhlich rum und ich als Tank habe meinen Spaß. Die MEele aber nicht mehr. Da man durch den sehr brutalen Buff der ganzen Range Klassen jetzt eine 20 Yard Armee hat. Meine die alte taktikt ist ja nicht verschwunden. Maschinist hat sie noch und der Schattenkrieger auch, nur ohne Nachteil für 7 Punkte im Baum + die neue 50% Schneller Takikt auf 20 Yard. Heißt also recht viel Schaden, wenn man auf 20% Yard ist. ALso direkt hinter dem Tankwall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als Meel steht man nun eben den Heiler rum und schützt die oder was? oder springt vor ihn rum, dass man als Tab Target gewählt werden kann und tarnt dann fix, um fix wieder raus zu kommen und beim zweiten tab gewählt zu werden ^^. Ist ne Beschäftigung, wenn nicht der CD wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (25. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> @vorposter kürz es doch auf "bla bla bla DLC böse" dann haste das gleiche geschrieben und man muss sich nicht durch die wand quälen wo nix neues drin steht .....



Nur wel du bei langen Texten nicht mehr verstehst als "blabla", heißt das noch lange nicht, dass jeder Leser hier so beschränkt ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übung macht den Meister, versuchs mal!


----------



## Zwuusch (25. August 2010)

Die ganzen Änderungen die die Spielmechanik betreffen werden kostenlos sein, weil die RVR-Packs keine Pflicht sind um den alten Content, zu dem die komplette Kampagne zählt, spielen/nutzen zu können. Ich kann also nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen wieder reinzuschauen sobald die RvR-Packs und damit die neuen Spielmechaniken da sind. 

Aber im Großen und Ganzen hast du einfach Recht und das was du aufgezählt hast sind Schwächen von WAR. Das sie die RvR Mechanik so lange nicht geändert haben und trotzdem noch da sind ist ein bisschen Glück im Unglück. Das hätte anstelle der LDT kommen müssen. Die anderen Dinge wie Attribute und Talente angeht so sind die wahrscheinlich deshalb (noch) nicht überarbeitet weil Warhammer einfach ein kleines Entwicklerteam hat. Aber es geht jetzt endlich vorran und in die richtige Richtung, z.b. die Ruffähigkeiten werden überarbeitet, auch das wird für alle kostenlos sein. Was Meeles/Tanks angeht, ja die haben bei einer Keepschlacht wenig Spaß aber dafür mehr als die Ranged im SC und an den BOs und ich denke es wird in Zukunft durch die neue Spielmechanik viel mehr Geplänkel geben weil die ewige Warterei auf irgenwelche Timer dann ein Ende hat. Bestimmt auch die auf den Deffboni und danke für den Tipp. Muss mal meine Taktiken begutachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (25. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Und jeder der hin und wieder was von mir zu WAR gelesen hat, kann wohl kaum leugnen, dass ich immer eine mäßigende und geduldige Position eingenommen habe. Aber das? Nein... irgendwo ist das Maß voll.



Aus vielen Threads und Post kennt man deine bisherige Meinung zu WAR, es ist bezeichnend ist das gerade solche Leute wie Du jetzt auch mehr oder weniger angegangen werden, nur weil sie mittlerweile erkannt haben was abgeht und manches (verständlicherweise) nicht mehr tolerieren wollen. Scheint wohl das Fell nicht besonders dick zu sein.

Und wenn alles bis auf den Login-Screen rausgepatched würde - Schönwetterprediger und Fanboy Nr.1 sowie sein Adjutant würden selbst das als Innovation und noch nie dagewesenes hier verkaufen wollen und jeden niederreden der es nicht genauso sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (25. August 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Nur wel du bei langen Texten nicht mehr verstehst als "blabla", heißt das noch lange nicht, dass jeder Leser hier so beschränkt ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



süsser flame versuch *gähn*


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. August 2010)

Nein einiger Content, wie es auch selbst bei den anderen schrecklichen 3 Buchstaben ist. Kommt ja ohne Addon. Talentbäume als Beispiel bei WOW, so werden auch die RA frei sein. Meine die bekommt man ja vor 80, über RR80 ist DLC.
Nur wirkt es eben so, dass sie erst auf die Leute hören und wirklich mal was aufgreifen, was mehr ist als "Mehr Ruf für die Unterzahl, Mehr Ruf für die Leute die ne burg deffen, Items für die Leute die ne Burg deffen, Items fürs SC". So eben Halbherzig, so garnicht das Problem angegangen. Jetzt gehen sie das Problem mal an und parrallel dazu, wollen sie sich aber einiges bezahlen lassen. Klar ist das Entwickler Team klein, aber es war größer und man sieht, dass Konzept schwächen das Team auch bremsen und die Stat Änderung wäre keine Kleine. Meine ist wie bei WOW die Talentänderung. Nur hat WOW Geld und die Mitarbeiter genau das zu machen. WAR aber wollte es mal machen und hat es dann doch nicht gemacht. Weil es halt zu tiefgreifend WAR und Tanks enorm gestärkt hat und andere geschwächt und wenn man auf einmal Widerstand sich organisiert hat, ging man nur noch schwer tot und ohne sofort. Ala Resilence bei WOW. Nur muss man bei WAR auch nicht PVE und PVP ITems trennen, die sind ein und das selbe. Passt man eben die Mobs an die Items an und die Mechaniken. Warum müssen die Mobs was anderes sein, von der Art her wie ein Spieler.

Nur leider haben sie solche Änderung dann nicht kommentiert, sondern nicht gebracht und kurz dannach aber den Patch als Erfolg gefeiert. So als wäre alles was dort gekommen ist, so wie sie es wollten. Also keine Spur von ... ja es ist nicht alles drin und das selbe jetzt. Sie Verheimlichen gern, weil sie nicht nachgesagt bekommen wollen, ihr habt ja Versprochen und gesagt. Aber damit geht auch unter, dass sie ja was machen und arbeiten. Dann wirkt es wirklich so. SIe machen 2 Große Punkte was weiß ich Item aussehen und SC Mechanik und dann dutzende Kleine, damit der Patch eben was hat und dannach wird so erzählt, als würde es keinen STreit in der Community geben und alle damit zu frieden sein.

Blizzard macht auch viel Müll, ist teilweise echt nicht mehr ganz sauber. Aber ihre Patches und Änderung verstehen sie zu kommentieren und auch klar zu stellen, was sie wollen und zu zugeben, dass gewisse Änderungen nicht toll sind oder schief gegangen sind. Heroic Strike war so eine Hassliebe von Blizzard als Beispiel. Sowas fehlt bei Mythic. Die Änderung im DLC sind nicht falsch und gut, dass streit ich nicht ab. Da kommen gute Änderungen, außer der RR100 ... das ist was mich eigentlich stört. Weil sie ja mal den Rang nicht anheben wollen aber ob ich Rang 40 oder Rang 42-45 mache oder RR80-100 wo ist da der Unterschied, wenn ich mit RR100 auch RA gebe, Masterypunkte und Items. Dann ist es genau so, als würde ich 2 Level der Klasse mehr geben. Nein das man eben nach 2 Jahren, für Änderungen die wirklich mal im RVR gut sind, sofort Teilweise Geld dafür will, dass ist was ich ne Frechheit finde und das nach so vielen Problemstellungen und darüber hinweggehen.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Öhm, Wolfner, du weißt aber schon, das jetzt nun fast jedes MMO ca 2 Jahre gebraucht hat (+- 0.33 Jahre), bevor ein Addon kam? Und WAR ist noch keine 2 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber dafür haben einige von ihnen - WOW, HDRO und (im Herbst) auch Aion mit 2.0 - wiederholt kostenlose und teils recht beträchtliche Inhaltsupdates gebracht. Insofern kann man das nicht vergleichen. Bei WAR wurde über die 2 Jahre der bestehende Content hinweg gepflegt, teils umgeändert. Aber bis auf LotD ist nicht wirklich Neues hinzugekommen. Wer außer WAR halt auch noch anderes spielt, ist in der Hinsicht von WAR sicherlich enttäuscht. Es ist im übrigen egal ob RVR- oder PVE-Spiel. Auch bei einem PVE-Spiel wie WOW ändert sich das Spiel ja nicht bei jedem Content-Patch grundlegend, sondern dem bestehenden wird einfach etwas hinzugefügt. Einfach weil bestehender Content sich abnützt. Und das gilt auch für ein RVR-Spiel. Auch für RVR ist Umgebungs-Ambiente von Bedeutung. Wäre dem nicht so, man könnte die Spieler auch einfach  auf eine leere Ebene setzen damit sie sich die Schädel einschlagen. Warhammer hat den großen Vorzug eine gewaltige Storyline im Hintergrund zu haben. Unter dem Aspekt hat Mythic sehr wenig daraus gemacht.


----------



## Pymonte (25. August 2010)

und nochmal: HdRO/WoW sind PvE Spiele, Aion legt auch sehr viel Wert auf PvE.
In HdRO/WoW habe ich nach Instanz clear fast nichts mehr zu tun als PvEler. In WAR kann man keinen Content clear haben. Ja, man kann die Hauptstadt raiden, aber es geht immer ums PvP.

Man kann sicherlich mal ne neue PvE Zone/Instanz bringen, aber mal ehrlich, das will in WAR ja nur die Minderheit. Und neue PvP Zonen? Hm, hätten am PvP auch nix geändert.


----------



## OldboyX (25. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> und nochmal: HdRO/WoW sind PvE Spiele, Aion legt auch sehr viel Wert auf PvE.
> In HdRO/WoW habe ich nach Instanz clear fast nichts mehr zu tun als PvEler. In WAR kann man keinen Content clear haben. Ja, man kann die Hauptstadt raiden, aber es geht immer ums PvP.
> 
> Man kann sicherlich mal ne neue PvE Zone/Instanz bringen, aber mal ehrlich, das will in WAR ja nur die Minderheit. Und neue PvP Zonen? Hm, hätten am PvP auch nix geändert.



Es wurde zwar schon gesagt, aber auch ins PVP kann man Abwechslung bringen indem man ein neues Ambiente bietet fürs "Moschen". Da gibt es dann neue Wege, neue Möglichkeiten taktisch vorzugehen usw. Sicherlich will die Mehrheit in WAR keine neuen PVE Sachen, aber mal ehrlich, gegen neue PVP-Gebiete und einfach generell mehr PVP-Content hätte wohl keiner etwas einzuwenden. Nur gab es den genausowenig (der bestehende wurde umgebaut, einiges wurde entfernt und es gab 1 neues Szenario) und er wird wohl auch zunehmend schwieriger zu implementieren sein, es sei denn man nimmt in Kauf, dass bestehender PVP-Content einfach ausstirbt.

Carroburg wird wohl der nächste Server sein, der es nicht mehr lange macht. Mein 40er BO dort hat meist tote Hose und mehr als nur "ein paar" wären geneigt woanders hinzutransen (nur haben die meisten auf Drakenwald Ordnungschars und der Transfer zu den englischen Servern ist ja angeblich ein Bug).


----------



## DerTingel (25. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es wurde zwar schon gesagt, aber auch ins PVP kann man Abwechslung bringen indem man ein neues Ambiente bietet fürs "Moschen". Da gibt es dann neue Wege, neue Möglichkeiten taktisch vorzugehen usw. Sicherlich will die Mehrheit in WAR keine neuen PVE Sachen, aber mal ehrlich, gegen neue PVP-Gebiete und einfach generell mehr PVP-Content hätte wohl keiner etwas einzuwenden. Nur gab es den genausowenig (der bestehende wurde umgebaut, einiges wurde entfernt und es gab 1 neues Szenario) und er wird wohl auch zunehmend schwieriger zu implementieren sein, es sei denn man nimmt in Kauf, dass bestehender PVP-Content einfach ausstirbt.



wie schnell die leute doch vergessen...
erinnere dich mal zurück, es gab etliche veränderungen/verbesserungen am rvr im laufe der zeit...n paar bsp?
neue burgen, die auch nicht mal eben schnell programmiert sind... 
dazu die möglichkeiten die burgen zu erweitern...
das zonenlock system...
die rvr belohnungen, die es zu beginn nicht gab...
2 mal wurde der stadtkampf überarbeitet, dabei 1 mal komplett umgekrempelt...
die performance im large scale rvr wurde sehr stark verbessert...
etc pp...
aber nein, die haben keinen kostenlosen rvr content gebracht oder das vorhandene verbessert. haben die nicht...niemals...
da kann man echt nur mit den ohren schlackern bei den kommentaren von manchen leuten hier.

&#8364;: und ldt ist immernoch ein rvr gebiet, auch wenn es die meisten leute nur zum farmen benutzen. das ist aber nicht die schuld von mythic, sondern die der spieler!


----------



## Churchak (25. August 2010)

die 4 klassen nicht zuvergessen.


----------



## Diven (25. August 2010)

Auf erdknuffel.de wurde nun der erste Teil des Interviews von Erdknuffel mit Carrie Gouskos und Andy Belford veröffentlicht.

Diesen findet ihr hier.
Die weiteren Teile folgen in den kommenden Tagen.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> die 4 klassen nicht zuvergessen.



Die kannst Du nicht aufführen, denn eigentlich hätten die bei Release kommen sollen. Sie wurde nur nachträglich nachgeschoben weil sie zu Release nicht fertig waren. Aber immerhin haben sie es dann ja doch noch ins Spiel geschafft (was man von anderem, das eigentlich für's Release angekündigt war, nicht behaupten kann, wie die anderen Hauptstädte). Das war also kein neu für WAR entwickelter Content, keine zusätzliche Contenterweiterung, sondern Content, der wegen des (zu frühen) Releasedatums nicht rechtzeitigt fertig geworden war, und daher später kam. 

Was die anderen Dinge betrifft, die DerTingel aufzählt: das ist nicht wirklich neuer Content (im Sinne einer Erweiterung der Welt), sondern Verbesserungen bzw. Adaptierungen des alten Contents. Es gäbe durchaus auch Möglichkeiten neuen RVR-Content ins Spiel zu bringen, sogar in Verbindung mit PVE (RvRvE). Wie wäre es zb. mit einer Mischung aus SC und Instanz? Eine Instanz, die nur aufgeht wenn sich von beiden Seiten Spieler dafür anmelden. In der Instanz dann die typischen PVE-Gegner, aber auch Spieler der anderen Seite. Kämpft man gegen die Boss-Mobs, muss man stets damit rechnen, dass einem die Gegner in den Rücken fallen. Also wird man sich auf die Suche nach den gegnerischen Spielern machen, suchen ihnen einen Hinterhalt zu legen etc. ... dafür hat man aber nur begrenzt Zeit, denn es läuft ein Timer, sagen wir eine Stunde oder zwei, und schafft man es nicht rechtzeitig sich den Rücken frei zu halten und den Oberboss - sagen wir mal als Beispiel und zu Ehren Thanquols - einen Grauen Propheten der Skaven  zu töten, tja, dann wird man aus der Instanz geportet. Je mehr Gegenspieler man tötet, desto besser der Loot bei den Endbossen bzw. dem Endboss ... So in der Art etwa könnte man neuen Content für RvR und PvE einführen. Mit ein bisschen Wille und Phantasie ist da sicher vieles möglich.

Warhammer hat einen gewaltigen Story-Arc im Hintergrund, eine sehr vielfältige, bunte Welt. Was wir gegenwärtig im Spiel davon haben, ist maximal ein kleiner Splitter davon. Vermutlich besteht bei EA auch gar nicht mehr der Wille aus der Lizenz groß etwas zu machen. Ich weiß auch gar nicht auf wie lange sie die Rechte daran noch haben. Ein schon bestehendes Spiel komplett umzukrempeln, das käme fast einer totalen Neuentwicklung gleich. Warhammer ist, wie es ist. Jetzt heißt es für uns im wesentlichen damit leben oder zu einem anderen Spiel weiterziehen. Ich selber werde es wohl noch einige Monaten weiterspielen ... vorausgesetzt, GW2 kommt nicht früher als erwartet.


----------



## Churchak (25. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Es gäbe durchaus auch Möglichkeiten neuen RVR-Content ins Spiel zu bringen, sogar in Verbindung mit PVE (RvRvE). Wie wäre es zb. mit einer Mischung aus SC und Instanz? Eine Instanz, die nur aufgeht wenn sich von beiden Seiten Spieler dafür anmelden. In der Instanz dann die typischen PVE-Gegner, aber auch Spieler der anderen Seite. Kämpft man gegen die Boss-Mobs, muss man stets damit rechnen, dass einem die Gegner in den Rücken fallen.



gibt es doch längst ....

bzw was soll immer dieses "das ist nix neues das ist nur nachgeschobenes" ? also ist es ja doch was neues ..... alt wär es wenn sie die 4 Klassen(um beim Beispiel zu bleiben) drin gehabt hätten sie dann rausgenommen hätten und sie dann nach 3 Monaten wieder ins spiel gepatcht hätten.Das artet nun aber wieder mal inHaarspalterei aus.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> gibt es doch längst




Was genau hast Du da jetzt im Sinn? AD? UV? Oder dass man Gegnern in die Instanzen verfolgen kann? Worauf ich abziele ist, einen Anreiz zu schaffen, dass sich die Spieler in einer kombinierten RvRvE-Instanz begegnen, Anreize schaffen, dass sie gezielt diese Instanzen aufsuchen. Wie läuft denn RvR heute de facto ab? Die eine Seite sucht die altbekannten Gebiete zu locken, die andere Seite sucht, genau das zu verhindern. Wer den größten Zerg rankarren kann, wird sein Ziel erreichen. Als gestern kurz nach 20:00 Mongs Monsterzerg ausrückte, war für die Destros schnell Ruhe im Schacht. Und so geht es halt Woche für Woche. Als Abwechslung, falls man nicht so scharf darauf ist im Monsterzerg mitzurollen, bleiben einem im wesentlich noch die Scenarios. Es wird gewiss Spieler geben, die damit über Monate, gar Jahre, hinweg zufrieden sind (und offensichtlich zählst Du zu diesen). Aber ob das auf Dauer für viele andere wirklich reicht? Ich frage mich, wenn ich in absehbarer Zeit RR 80 erreiche, alles schon mehr- und vielfach sah und durchspielte, welches Ziel ich mir dann setzen soll? Was ist hinter 80 an Content vorhanden? Auch bei PvP bzw. RvR ist eine gewisse Abwechslung im Content, eine Erweiterung der Spielwelt, die Hereinnahme von neuem Content, der im Warhammer Story-Arc im Überfluss vorhanden ist, doch wirklich nichts anrüchiges oder ein unbilliger Wunsch. Es ist nicht jeder, was die Warhammer-Welt anbelangt, so genügsam wie ein Ferocactus. Speziell dann nicht, wenn man den Reichtum und die Größe dieser Welt über die Romane, P&P u.a. kennt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. August 2010)

Das ist es ja Pymonte. Du kannst nicht einfach ne Ini einbauen oder eine Zone und die Leute sind GLücklich. Die zocken und schauen sich das an, sagen cool hübsche Idee und dann geht es weiter PVP. Weil WAR einen anderen Fokus hat. Genau, nur muss man deswegen andere Probleme sich anschauen.

Wir schauen uns mal die Idee der Taktikt an, die sich WAR ja mit ausgedacht hat und das Mastery System. Die Idee war, dass man erstmal jeder Klasse etwsa Eigenes Verpasst. Also sagt ein Erzmagier heilt anders, als ein Sigmarpriester oder der Runenpriester, hat aber Grundskills, weil er Heiler ist. Gut, doch haben einige Spieler gesagt, es reicht nicht ganz. Sie wollen das man den Erzmagier als Beispiel eben auch mal bissel eigener Gestalten kann. Jetzt kommen Masterys und Taktikten hinzu. Gut es mag alles eine gute Idee sein. Aber es gibt Taktikten die brauch keiner, nicht weil sie schlecht sind, sondern weil man 4 Slots fürs sie hat und egal ob die Taktikt 1 Skill, 2 oder 3 oder ganze Bäume oder eine ganze Spielweise Beinflusst. Ob mit Vorteilt und Nacht, nur mit Vorteil oder gar mit recht starkem Nachteil und recht netten Vorteil. Egal wie alle sind Gleichwertig. Nun das man es am Anfang bringt, weil man sich sagt. Gut es ist PVP, schauen wir was die Leute machen ok. Aber nach 2 Jahren, ist nichts geändert wurden und Taktikten liegen brach. Durch die Gloreiche Trial, hat man Taktikten erst ab 11 und Tanks bekommen, wie Heiler ne mehr Schadenstaktikt zu erst. Macht Sinn als Tank will ich mit Level 11 ja auch nicht Inis tanken, wozu gibt ja nur wenige oder willl überleben, was meine Aufgabe ist, egal wo und wann. 
Nun die Mastery sind auch nett. 3 Zweige, die eben keine zustarke Abweichung zulassen. Aber nicht mal geschaut. Egal was und wo Schaden rauf oder Stats rauf oder heilung/absorb. Ja ist das nur ein weg einen SKill interessant zu machen? Zeiten, GCD, CD oder AP kosten usw. Kann man doch durch Mastery Beeinflussen und muss nicht dafür Taktitken nehmen. 

Aber genau das ist was zu Patchen. Da muss man mehr Patchen, als mla hier und da ein SKill anpassen oder erlauben das ein Skill auf die KT geht. Sondern da muss mal was her, was eben genau klar zeigt, was sie nun wollen. Was nun genau welche Skills eigentlich sollen, für Gruppe oder KT. Was Taktikten jetzt genau sein soll. Nun Verbesserung von einem 1 Skill oder ganze Spielweise? WAs denn nun, du kannst nicht 25% mehr Schaden auf 45 Yard machen, vorher gab es einen Nachteil jetztn icht mehr, zusätzlich auf 20Yard schneller zaubern. Das geht nicht auf, weil die anderen beiden Slots dann nicht mehr so genutzt werden. Weil es ist nicht vergleichbar mit -0.5 Sek Builduptime und +XAP das kann man nicht vergleichen. Wird aber gleich gewertet. Die Tiefe im Baum ist dafür kein Wert, weil man ja nicht alle Skills und Taktitken brauch! Das heißt man kann vieles umgehen und Cooky cutting betreiben. Wie damals bei WOW Classic Zeiten die PVP Schurken Fraktion oder Druiden Eulen/Feralcharge heiler oder was es da bei gerade diesen beiden Klassen für üblste Builds gab. Genau das ist bei WAR aber effektiver. Ob ich 12 Punkte oder 15 hab ist fast kein Unterschied. Denn es ist nicht die Zeit bei Debuffs oder andere Dinge, nur der Schaden und wenn ich Intcap hab ... taja. 
Da nichts.

Die Burgen wurden nicht groß erneuert. Es war ne 2. Rampe und der doch einfacherer Weg, wenn man überlegt was geändert werden müsste, wenn man die Belagerung überarbeiten würde und Kriegsmaschinen, sowie Optionen beim Belagern. DIe 2. Rampe ist jetzt keine große Veränderung. Das Vergrößern der ganzen Burg wäre etwas gewesen oder sonst was, aber dass ist halt ein schneller und doch recht günstiger Weg. Das Burgclaimen ist nett, aber auch hier recht einfach gelöst. Da die NSC nicht sonderlich toll sind und nur KTs stören, die nicht groß genug sind. Die werden zu Champions aufgewertet und drinnen warten nochmal welche. Juhu. Aber die Burg gehört einen ja nicht, also ist es nur eine Art Erschwerniss für den Angreifer, die Burg zu erobern. Es ist ne nützliche Änderunge und hat paar gute Idee. Aber leider fehlen mir da ein paar Änderungen und auch neue Optionen, dass man da weiter macht und es weiter ausbaut. Das Zonenlocksystem wurde nicht überarbeitet. Nicht wirklich. Es gab einige Änderungen, aber es ist immernoch recht Stur und sehr Einschränkend, was für ein PVP nicht so toll ist. Da man so die Leute in SCs zwingt, was ich finde ja nicht teil der Lösung sein kann. Man soll die Zone erobern, wie der Feind steht und nicht auf den Feind angewiesen sein, ob man die Zone locken kann. Das kann nicht teil des Planes sein. Im T4 mag es nicht auffallen, aber im T2-T3 kann es Zeitweise die Zonenlocks völlig stoppen, weil keiner die SCs besuchen kann.
Das mit dem Stadtkampf ist eine gute Änderung. Zwar Schade weg vom Massenkampf, aber die neue Änderung ist gut und macht vielen auch spaß. 
Perfomance Verbesserung muss man auch loben, aber nicht zu vergessen das genau das ja selbstverständlich ist. Daran sollte jede Firma arbeiten. Das blizzi das ja nicht immer macht, find ich auch net so toll und sehr hart. Aber Blizzard ist Blizzard und Mythic ist Mythic. Nur weils der eine nicht macht, muss der andere es ja nicht auch nicht machen. Sondern Mythic macht es und hat es gemacht, auch dass lässt isch nicht abstreiten. 
Aber sie haben die SC weggenommen und stark Eingeschränkt, SC bis zum Ende durchgeschleift, die vielleicht garnicht vom Aufbau fürs T4 gedacht sind.
Haben die Mob KI und PVP NSC nicht angepasst oder ihre Skillsets erhöht, ihren Schwierigkeitsgrad angepasst oder darüber nach gedacht ,je was zu verlinken oder zu verbessern. Klar ist PVE nicht bestandteil des Spieles, nur im PVP ist PVE Fester Bestandteil des Spieles und ohne PVE zu machen, kann man kein BO erobern und 0 Burgen einnehmen, wenn man den Lord Ignot. Ist die Burg dem Feind. Also muss man auch hier, dass PVE so anpassen, dass eben was da ist und nicht nur die DE Zauberer mit ihrem AE nerven, während andere nur ein Single Skill haben ... huhhu.

Denkmal im Interview steht dann bissel mehr, hofft man mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So also es wird keine große Zone und auch keine logisch 3-9. Sondern eine Art Dungeon, wie sie glaube mal in DAoC hatten. Denn sie wollen das T4 nicht tot haben, naja zeigt dass sie noch bissel bei Verstand sind. Aber ich staune dennoch, dass sie nicht wirklich viel Preisgeben wollen, obwohl sie dieses Jahr on gehen. Ich find sowas doch bissel Schade


----------



## DerTingel (25. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Die kannst Du nicht aufführen, denn eigentlich hätten die bei Release kommen sollen. Sie wurde nur nachträglich nachgeschoben weil sie zu Release nicht fertig waren. Aber immerhin haben sie es dann ja doch noch ins Spiel geschafft (was man von anderem, das eigentlich für's Release angekündigt war, nicht behaupten kann, wie die anderen Hauptstädte). Das war also kein neu für WAR entwickelter Content, keine zusätzliche Contenterweiterung, sondern Content, der wegen des (zu frühen) Releasedatums nicht rechtzeitigt fertig geworden war, und daher später kam.
> 
> Was die anderen Dinge betrifft, die DerTingel aufzählt: das ist nicht wirklich neuer Content (im Sinne einer Erweiterung der Welt), sondern Verbesserungen bzw. Adaptierungen des alten Contents. Es gäbe durchaus auch Möglichkeiten neuen RVR-Content ins Spiel zu bringen, sogar in Verbindung mit PVE (RvRvE). Wie wäre es zb. mit einer Mischung aus SC und Instanz? Eine Instanz, die nur aufgeht wenn sich von beiden Seiten Spieler dafür anmelden. In der Instanz dann die typischen PVE-Gegner, aber auch Spieler der anderen Seite. Kämpft man gegen die Boss-Mobs, muss man stets damit rechnen, dass einem die Gegner in den Rücken fallen. Also wird man sich auf die Suche nach den gegnerischen Spielern machen, suchen ihnen einen Hinterhalt zu legen etc. ... dafür hat man aber nur begrenzt Zeit, denn es läuft ein Timer, sagen wir eine Stunde oder zwei, und schafft man es nicht rechtzeitig sich den Rücken frei zu halten und den Oberboss - sagen wir mal als Beispiel und zu Ehren Thanquols - einen Grauen Propheten der Skaven zu töten, tja, dann wird man aus der Instanz geportet. Je mehr Gegenspieler man tötet, desto besser der Loot bei den Endbossen bzw. dem Endboss ... So in der Art etwa könnte man neuen Content für RvR und PvE einführen. Mit ein bisschen Wille und Phantasie ist da sicher vieles möglich.
> 
> Warhammer hat einen gewaltigen Story-Arc im Hintergrund, eine sehr vielfältige, bunte Welt. Was wir gegenwärtig im Spiel davon haben, ist maximal ein kleiner Splitter davon. Vermutlich besteht bei EA auch gar nicht mehr der Wille aus der Lizenz groß etwas zu machen. Ich weiß auch gar nicht auf wie lange sie die Rechte daran noch haben. Ein schon bestehendes Spiel komplett umzukrempeln, das käme fast einer totalen Neuentwicklung gleich. Warhammer ist, wie es ist. Jetzt heißt es für uns im wesentlichen damit leben oder zu einem anderen Spiel weiterziehen. Ich selber werde es wohl noch einige Monaten weiterspielen ... vorausgesetzt, GW2 kommt nicht früher als erwartet.



naja, ich würde die 4 klassen dazu zählen, alleine weil sie neu eingefügt wurden und im falle vom choppa/slayer anders eingeführt wurden als geplant.
und der pve/rvr gekoppelte content ist doch ldt...
und du drehst es dir auch wie du es grad haben willst oder? damit spiele ich auf folgenden satz an : "Was die anderen Dinge betrifft, die DerTingel aufzählt: das ist nicht wirklich neuer Content (im Sinne einer Erweiterung der Welt), sondern Verbesserungen bzw. Adaptierungen des alten Contents. "
was ist an den burgen nicht neu gewesen? was ist an den rvr items nicht neu gewesen? 
und weshalb wurde der alte content adaptiert? genau, weil spieler wie du immer rumgemeckert haben wie ätzend es doch im moment ist. hättet ihr nicht wegen den burgen geheult, dann wären stattdessen etliche kapazitäten frei gewesen um sich um komplett neuen content zu kümmern.
des weiteren habt ihr hier bis eben von verbesserung und anpassungen des alten content geredet, also dass er eben nicht angepasst wurde, dass keine anreize geschaffen wurden. 
nun wollt ihr komplett neuen content? 
der kommt bald...also was wollt ihr? ich glaube das wisst ihr selber nicht. sorry für die "beleidigung", aber ihr seid einfach nur wie meckernde kleinkinder die ihren lollie nicht sofort bekommen. und wenn sie ihn dann endlich bekommen, dann wollen sie den lollie doch nicht sondern lieber die packung gummibären...und diese kostet extra, deshalb wird wieder geheult.
mfg



Golrik schrieb:


> Sie haben was verbessert, aber nicht wirklich was geändert. Sie haben viele Problem überlagert und versteckt, hinter Schleiern und Timern oder mit ITems und noch mehr Items geködert.
> 
> LdT ist RVR? Soso, klar ist es dass. Man wird geflaggt, aber deswegen ist die Zone nicht ne RVR Zone. Die RVR Zone wird dadurch zu einer, dass der Gegner lust verspürt den Feind zu prügeln. Aber das gibt es im LdT nicht. Wozu, nur die größeren Gruppen ziehen da hin und einen umhauen, der gerade Levelt ... wau. Das ist irgendwie der Burner als Gruppe. Klar es ist PVP, aber ich glaub diese Gruppe tät fluchen wo solch ein Einzelner Spieler einfach mal geschickt deren Heiler kickt oder Tank debufft und ihre PQ versaut. Da es eben sehr viele PQs gibt, verläuft sich dort vieles und damit ist es kein PVP mehr und der einzelne muss acht geben. Gruppen nur dort, wo andere Gruppe auch hin wollen. Aber wirklich RVR lebt da nicht, weil die, die halt die Zone nicht haben fliegen ja sofort raus, wenn sie Geistfrei lassen und damit ist es kurz mal Bäm PVP und dann war es das. Dann sind die einem im LdT und die anderen wo anders. Damit ensteht kein PVP. Nur mal kurz und dann ist es vorbei und der große Sieger darf sich spannenden PVE hingeben.



natürlich haben sie sachen geändert...mach doch mal die augen auf!!! soll ichs noch 3 mal aufzählen???
und zu den items und noch mehr items...WAR ist immernoch ein mmo. also was soll dieser kritikpunkt? das ist standard bei mmos.
und ja, ldt ist und bleibt ein rvr gebiet.ich sagte, dass dort nur pve gemacht wird, ist nicht die schuld von mythic, sondern von den spielern. 
ihr, ja auch du, schwärmt doch immer von einer großen rvr zone zum roamen, die es in WAR nicht gibt....schaut euch ldt an. das ist so eine zone. aber nein, da geht man ja nicht hin, kann man ja keinen lock leechen, nichts von burgen o.ä. abgreifen....aber eigentlich wollt ihr ja nur moshen...aber nicht ohne ruf leechen...oder doch nicht? wobei wir wieder bei dem punkt wären, dass ihr nicht wisst was ihr eigentlich wollt.
mfg

&#8364;: und auf deine kritik, an den neuen burgen und den möglichen erweiterungen, gehe ich nicht drauf ein. das ist mir zu lächerlich. ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr wollt. mythic baut genau das ein, was ihr wollt, dann wollt ihr es doch nicht, oder noch besser.


----------



## OldboyX (25. August 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ...
> &#8364;: und auf deine kritik, an den neuen burgen und den möglichen erweiterungen, gehe ich nicht drauf ein. das ist mir zu lächerlich. ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr wollt. mythic baut genau das ein, was ihr wollt, dann wollt ihr es doch nicht, oder noch besser.



Ich weiß eigentlich ziemlich genau was ich will:

- ein großteil der bestehenden Bugs muss endlich behoben werden (kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen)
- das Spiel muss etwas für Spieler wie mich bieten, die keine Lust haben sich wie bei WoW für Stammraids terminlich zu binden (Und ja, ich war bei einigen Order Gilden auf Drakenwald - GDG SGs, SZ SGs und der terminlich vereinbarte Mong-Zerg sind die Sachen die die Leute da "tun"). Ich will einloggen können und gemütlich etwas moschen. Das geht auch wunderbar - im T1. Danach wird die Sache zunehmend aufwändiger und besteht zunehmend aus rumlaufen/reiten, warten, Leute suchen, PVE von der allerbilligsten Sorte gegen SFZ Mobs und Burglords usw. Das ist nicht lustig für meine Begriffe.
- die Performance muss endlich auf das Niveau anderer gängiger MMOs gebracht werden. Nachladeruckelei, lags, lange Ladezeiten, Bodenflimmern, usw. müssen nicht sein - besonders nicht bei der gebotenen Optik
- das Spiel muss entweder billiger werden oder mehr bieten (auch PVE und Berufe und Mounts usw.) da ich nicht bereit bin nur für das PVP (das an sich schon genug Probleme hat) denselben monatlichen Beitrag zu entrichten wie für andere MMOs in denen ich ebenso gutes instanziertes PVP bekomme und "nur" auf das Waithammer-RVR verzichten muss.
- Szenarien müssen serverübergreifend werden

Das sind erstmal die wichtigsten Dinge.

Zu den "Contenterweiterungen" nach LoTD sag ich mal nichts. Man muss definitiv ein Fanboy sein um nicht zu sehen, dass da nur sehr sehr wenig kam und das langsam. Dazu wurde genauso viel rausgepatcht wie man mit dem 1en neuen Szenario und der 2. Rampe an "neuem" Content gebracht hat. Zu den Karrieren und Hauptstädten und LoTD usw. - face it - das hätte alles zu Release schon ins Spiel gehört. Manches hat man nachgereicht und manches wird es wohl nie mehr ins Spiel schaffen. Was seither "neu" entwickelt wurde von den "5 Hanseln" die da noch arbeiten hat man auf jeden Fall jetzt für das RVR-Pack zusammengespaart. Hoffentlich wirds nicht wie bei Vanguard wo man nur noch gemerkt hat, dass man mit geringst-möglichem Aufwand versucht hat die längstmögliche Beschäftigungstherapie zu erreichen.

Ich finde die angekündigten Neuigkeiten nicht schlecht. Doch Geld werde ich dafür nicht bezahlen, dafür ist es mir einfach zu wenig 1? neue Zone, Skaven (die es im Spiel schon gibt) als Rasse (und wohl kaum als eigenständige Fraktion) 20 mehr RVR-Sitzfetisch Grind usw. Am meisten aber schreckt micht ab, dass Mythic offensichtlich zufrieden mit der jetzigen "polish" bei WAR ist und anscheinend keinerlei Pläne hat nochmal im großen Stil die Performance und die Bugs anzugehen. Gerade jetzt mit SC2 habe ich wieder gelernt, dass man für 39 Euro ein Spiel in einer Qualität bieten kann von der WAR einfach meilenweit entfernt ist (und das Geld sowie die Erfahrung und Technologie hätten sie gehabt, nur haben die Jungs von Mythic falsche Entscheidung um falsche Entscheidung getroffen und in die falsche Richtung entwickelt bzw. die Vision ständig geändert).


----------



## Churchak (25. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Was genau hast Du da jetzt im Sinn?



nennt sich Grab des Geierfürsten da haste genau das was du willst ,kann natürlich gut sein das ich dich missversteh und dir sowas wie Dodens bzw DF in DaoC vorschwebt sprich du ganken kannst wenn Spieler gerade Leveln bzw anderweitig an nem Mob zu gange sind. Anderseits haste das ja,nur bissel grösser, im LdT.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt mit SC2 habe ich wieder gelernt, dass man für 39 Euro ein Spiel in einer Qualität bieten kann von der WAR einfach meilenweit entfernt ist



rofl da werden nun aber die Abstrususgigantitus Geschütze aufgefahren. Jetzt wird schon SC1 mit neuer Grafik mit nem MMO verglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz davon abgesehn das Blizz seit 2 Tagen es ned hinbekommt das man ,wenn man schon zum spielen einloggen muss möcht man erfolge gut geschrieben bekommen,die auch im B-Net Profil anzuzeigen geschweigeden eine Infos worans liegt zu bringen ...... von der Lagorgie die man zum teil zur PT hat zu schweigen ...... aber naja ich schweif ab hier gehts ja darum wie doof und schlecht Warhammer ist.Hoecker sie sind wieder dran.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. August 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> und du drehst es dir auch wie du es grad haben willst oder? damit spiele ich auf folgenden satz an : "Was die anderen Dinge betrifft, die DerTingel aufzählt: das ist nicht wirklich neuer Content (im Sinne einer Erweiterung der Welt), sondern Verbesserungen bzw. Adaptierungen des alten Contents. "
> was ist an den burgen nicht neu gewesen? was ist an den rvr items nicht neu gewesen?


Kennst Du die Warhammer-Welt? Ja? Und dennoch bist Du der Meinung ein Umbau der Burgen oder Änderungen bei den RvR-Items sei hinreichend neuer Content? Dann zählst Du zu jenen, die tatsächlich in Hinblick auf Content die Genügsamkeit eines [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ferocactus aufweisen. Wenn ich von neuem Content rede, dann im Sinne der Warhammer-Lore. Neuer Content, das ist für mich die Welt der Skaven, Bretonnia usf. Wirf mal einen Blick auf die Karte der Warhammer-Welt: [/font]http://whfb.lexicanu...rhammerwelt.jpg Was wir bespielen ist, sowohl räumlich, als auch inhaltlich, ein winziger Splitter der Warhammer-Lore. EA hat die gesamte Lizenz zur Warhammer-Welt. Was sie davon umsetzten, das ist ein winziger Bruchteil davon. Ein paar neue Items, ein paar Änderungen an den Burgen, breitere Rampen uam., das ist halt schon ein Erwartungsanspruch auf einem derart tiefem Niveau, dass ich mich kaum so tief bücken kann. 




DerTingel schrieb:


> und weshalb wurde der alte content adaptiert? genau, weil spieler wie du immer rumgemeckert haben wie ätzend es doch im moment ist. hättet ihr nicht wegen den burgen geheult, dann wären stattdessen etliche kapazitäten frei gewesen um sich um komplett neuen content zu kümmern.


Wo genau habe ich denn an den Burgen etc. rumgemeckert? Zitier mal, wo ich das tat. Ach? Das kannst Du nicht? Weil ich mich über die Burgen, den alten Content nicht groß beschwerte? Dann ist dein Anwurf oben ja eigentlich mangels Wahrheitsgehalt eine Dummheit, nicht wahr?


DerTingel schrieb:


> des weiteren habt ihr hier bis eben von verbesserung und anpassungen des alten content geredet, also dass er eben nicht angepasst wurde, dass keine anreize geschaffen wurden.
> nun wollt ihr komplett neuen content?
> der kommt bald...also was wollt ihr? ich glaube das wisst ihr selber nicht. sorry für die "beleidigung", aber ihr seid einfach nur wie meckernde kleinkinder die ihren lollie nicht sofort bekommen. und wenn sie ihn dann endlich bekommen, dann wollen sie den lollie doch nicht sondern lieber die packung gummibären...und diese kostet extra, deshalb wird wieder geheult.


Wenn Du nicht fähig bist wie ein Erwachsener zu arugmentieren, also unter Verzicht auf argumentum ad hominem, dann solltest Du besser darauf verzichten. Denn hier wurde bislang noch nicht groß "rumgeheult", sondern es wurde von verschiedenere Seite vorgebracht, was einem nicht gefällt, wovon man sich mehr (oder weniger) erwartet hätte, was man gerne bei Warhammer sehen (oder nicht sehen) möchte. Das ist, auch wenn Dir das fremd zu sein scheint, in einem Forum, in dem über Spiele diskutiert wird, eine völlig normale Sache. Auch dieses Board dient der Diskussion, und nicht dem unkritischen Massenjubel. 



DerTingel schrieb:


> und ja, ldt ist und bleibt ein rvr gebiet.ich sagte, dass dort nur pve gemacht wird, ist nicht die schuld von mythic, sondern von den spielern.
> ihr, ja auch du, schwärmt doch immer von einer großen rvr zone zum roamen, die es in WAR nicht gibt....schaut euch ldt an. das ist so eine zone. aber nein, da geht man ja nicht hin, kann man ja keinen lock leechen, nichts von burgen o.ä. abgreifen....aber eigentlich wollt ihr ja nur moshen...aber nicht ohne ruf leechen...oder doch nicht? wobei wir wieder bei dem punkt wären, dass ihr nicht wisst was ihr eigentlich wollt.



Du scheinst ein Grundprinzip (nicht nur) der Spieleindustrie nicht verstanden zu haben. Dieses Prinzip lautet: der Kunde hat immer recht. Wenn ein bestimmter Content von den Spielern nicht so angenommen wird, wie vielleicht vorgesehen, dann ist das nicht die Schuld der Spieler, sondern ein Fehler des Produzenten. Dann hat er es nicht geschafft den Content derart ins Spiel einzubringen, dass es für die Spieler einen Anreiz gibt ihn auch so zu bespielen wie es gedacht war. Spielerschelte ist eine Dummheit. Und Du wirst auch niemals erleben, dass ein Produzent das macht. Denn er weiß in einem solchen Fall sehr wohl, dass er dummerweise an den Bedürfnissen der Spielerschaft vorbeiproduzierte und diese daher den Content nicht so annimmt, wie er es gerne gehabt hätte. 

Falls Du Dich genötigt fühlt auf diesen Beitrag zu antworten, dann doch bitte ohne argumentum ad hominem. Schreib zur Sache, also zu den vorgebrachten Argumenten, und verzichte auf Ausflüge ins Reich der Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen. Und, ins Merkbuch geschrieben: nicht jeder, dem Warhammer gefällt, ist deshalb gleich auf Gedeih und Verderben ein Fanboi; und nicht jeder, der daran etwas zu kritisieren finden, ist deshalb auch gleich ein böswilliger Basher des Spieles. Wolfner, dem jetzt auch schon mit dem Quatsch gekommen wird, kenne ich seit ich selber Warhammer spiele (das ist zwei oder drei Monate nach Release). Und gerade er hat sich über lange Monaten hinweg immer als sehr konstruktiv und verständnisvoll gezeigt. Dass er nun von der Entwicklung und der Dürre, was die Weiterentwicklung der Warhammer-Welt in WAR betrifft, enttäuscht ist, ist sein gutes Recht und hat nichts mit "meckernde kleinkinder die ihren lollie nicht sofort bekommen" zu tun. Wenn ich jetzt selber auch einmal ad hominem sein darf: solche Dummheiten darfst Du Dir dorthin schieben, wo die Sonne nie scheint.


----------



## Pymonte (25. August 2010)

Jaja, SC2 ist so Meilenweit entfernt, dass das Matchmaking System nicht geklappt hat, die Spiele am Anfang häufig Verbindungsabstürze hatte, die Erfolge häufig nicht oder nur sporadisch aufgezeichnet wurden, man das Spiel mit gewissen Kombinationen crashen konnte und man sogar 1-2 Missionen nicht abschließen konnte, wenn man vorher was "falsch" gemacht hat.

Wenn man krampfhaft Bugs sucht, findet man immer welche. Ich habe in WAR derzeit keine Probleme. Kenne nun auch PvE bis LV (clear) und hatte dort keinerleit Bugs. Beim Questen schon ewig keine mehr gehabt (ok, das Tome hat nun ein paar Lücken, aber das ist halt so. Alte WoW Achievements werden ja auch nicht geändert mit Cataclysm). Der Char hat auch keine Probleme und Stuck ist nun auch fast weg (außer ich springe halt in irgendwelche Orte, wo man definitiv stucken muss. Aber die gibts in HdRO/WoW/AoC auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Terminlich muss man sich in WAR gar nicht binden. Ich spiele nun seit Oben Beta und hatte noch nie eine SG, weder im RvR noch im PvE. Seit Against all Odds ist sogar das RvR wieder belebter mit kleineren Gruppen.

Wenigstens bin ich mir sicher, dich nie als Gegner im Spiel haben zu werden, denn das:
"- das Spiel muss entweder billiger werden oder mehr bieten (auch PVE und Berufe und Mounts usw.) da ich nicht bereit bin nur für das PVP (das an sich schon genug Probleme hat) denselben monatlichen Beitrag zu entrichten wie für andere MMOs in denen ich ebenso gutes instanziertes PVP bekomme und "nur" auf das Waithammer-RVR verzichten muss."
kannst du eh vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, Mounts wirds vielleicht sogar noch ein paar mehr geben, aber mehr PvE/Berufe muss nicht sein. Vielleicht noch 2 Mastercrafting Berufe, aber nicht so ein Handwerkszwang wie in WoW. UNd Waithammer RvR wird ja mit dem RvR Pack entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und seit 1.3.6 ist das auch wesentlich spannender geworden, denn es bleiben nun auch immer Störgruppen in den RvR Zonen.

PS: Es ist schön Oldboy, dass du als nicht WAR Spieler 90% deiner Beiträge im WAR Bereich verfasst hast. Das nenne ich mal eine Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerwyn (25. August 2010)

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen Off-Topic aber ich möchte was zu dem ,,Mi-Mi-Mi RR100er machen alle nicht Hochrangigen Spieler fertig" sagen.

Ich habe WAR seit release immer mal wieder gespielt, habe aber viel getwinked, Pausen gemacht etc. so kommt es, dass mein Squigtreiba einen nicht gerade hohen Rufrang hat ich meine er war so ca. RR40(vielleicht auch 45) , nun sollte man meinen, dass ich ordentlich auf die Schnauze kriegen würde weil ja alle guten, tollen Spieler schon RR80 haben dem war jedoch nicht so, ich habe in Szenarien( Dort habe ich die einzig messbaren Werte):

	1. Keine Probleme mit den Gegnern gehabt (Ich war nicht nach 2 Schlägen tot, wie hier ja alle, bis auf Ausnahmen, annehmen)
	2. Ich im Schaden sogar noch der Erste war (Ich weiß Schaden ist nicht alles, jedoch sollte man meinen, dass einer der tollen RR80 Spieler diesen Platz einnimmt, oder?)

_Ich sollte noch zu Punkt 2 sagen, dass ich keinen AOE Specc spiele_
_
_
Ich denke ob ihr jetzt auf die Schnauze kriegen werdet wird von ganz anderen Sachen abhängen:

	Seid ihr alleine unterwegs?---> WAR=Gruppenspiel
	Spielt ihr den Leeroy----> taktisches spielen
	Legt ihr euch vielleicht mit der falschen Klasse an?----> In WAR und allgemein in MMO's herrscht das sogenannte: ,,_Schere, Stein, Papier_-Prinzip"

Ich habe noch eine letzte Frage an die Trolle:

	Spielt ihr WAR überhaupt? Wenn ja solltet ihr wissen, dass der RR noch nie so einen riesigen Unterschied ausgemacht hat, sowie Ausrüstung, natürlich hat der Spieler mit dem hohen RR einen Vorteil,
	jedoch ist dies doch auch Sinn eines Rollenspiels, die Charakterentwicklung mit zunehmender Spielzeit.

Viele Grüße,
			Cerwyn


----------



## Wolfner (25. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> und nochmal: HdRO/WoW sind PvE Spiele, Aion legt auch sehr viel Wert auf PvE.
> In HdRO/WoW habe ich nach Instanz clear fast nichts mehr zu tun als PvEler. In WAR kann man keinen Content clear haben. Ja, man kann die Hauptstadt raiden, aber es geht immer ums PvP.
> 
> Man kann sicherlich mal ne neue PvE Zone/Instanz bringen, aber mal ehrlich, das will in WAR ja nur die Minderheit. Und neue PvP Zonen? Hm, hätten am PvP auch nix geändert.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ *New Frontiers*
+ *Foundations*


Alles Instanzen, PvE- und nutzlose PvP-Zonen :-|


----------



## Pymonte (25. August 2010)

Du weißt aber schon, dass du da auch einige Addons drin hast, die nicht gut angekommen sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weils viele sind, waren sie nicht alle besser. Ich finds besser, wenn Mythic gleich im sinnvollen Maß rangeht, anstatt wieder sinnloses Gegrinde/PvE usw einzubauen


----------



## RomeoJ (25. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich weiß eigentlich ziemlich genau was ich will:
> 
> - ein großteil der bestehenden Bugs muss endlich behoben werden (kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen)
> - das Spiel muss etwas für Spieler wie mich bieten, die keine Lust haben sich wie bei WoW für Stammraids terminlich zu binden (Und ja, ich war bei einigen Order Gilden auf Drakenwald - GDG SGs, SZ SGs und der terminlich vereinbarte Mong-Zerg sind die Sachen die die Leute da "tun"). Ich will einloggen können und gemütlich etwas moschen. Das geht auch wunderbar - im T1. Danach wird die Sache zunehmend aufwändiger und besteht zunehmend aus rumlaufen/reiten, warten, Leute suchen, PVE von der allerbilligsten Sorte gegen SFZ Mobs und Burglords usw. Das ist nicht lustig für meine Begriffe.
> ...



Also eine "Spaßzone" wie im T1 vermisse ich auch im späteren Bereich. Ich mag das RVR, aber manchmal ist eben nichts los oder man möchte nur 30 Minuten spielen. Da wäre eine Zone dafür schon nicht schlecht.

Neue Berufe: Ich träume noch davon, dass man die Skinns kommplett selber "schmiedet" und alle Attribute selbst bestimmbar sind- Ungefähr so wie bei EVE. Wäre genial aber nur ein Traum.

Meue Mounts: Naja, solange es im Rahmen bleibt ist es ok- Auf Lila Mammuts und Motorräder verzichte ich liebend gerne!


----------



## Churchak (25. August 2010)

hehe ToA war mit der totes (naja fast) Stoss für DaoC dieses PvE Add-on was schwersten einfluss auf das PvP/RvR genommen hat und einen geradezu zwang Wochen mit ödestem grinden zu vertröteln ( ich sag nur Arte leveln oder Schriftrollen besorgen) kostete DaoC damal min. 1/3 der Spieler die RvR wollten und ned imba waffen/fähigkeiten ausm PvE sich ergrinden ........ auch wenn man zugeben muss das die zonen schön (vorallem das unterwasser hatte es mir angetan)waren und die MLs zum teil recht spassig waren wenn auch gerade zu beginn viel zu unüberlegt und vorallem nix für leute die nicht jeden tag 3 h zeit haben oder XXX h frei verplanbare zeit die woche um sich Raidtermine zurecht zu legen.


----------



## Boccanegra (25. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du da auch einige Addons drin hast, die nicht gut angekommen sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann verstehen, Pymonte, warum Du einiges von der Kritik, die Oldboy vom immer wieder mal vom Stapel lässt, zurückweist, denn da ist vieles nicht so objektiv, wie er uns gerne glauben lassen möchte, und einiges stark überzogen. Aber was ich nicht verstehe, das ist, dass Du selbst da Kritik zurückweist, wo sie berechtigt ist und wo sie nicht eifernd daher kommt. Denn nur weil bei DaoC nicht jedes Addon der Knüller war, wird es noch lange nicht zur Tugend, wenn WAR gar keines bringt. Ich selber werde wohl noch bis RR80 spielen und ein bisschen darüber um das auch genießen zu können. Aber dann sehe ich für mich kein Ziel mehr. Ich hoffe, dass dann bald GW2 sein Release hat. Dann heißt es vorerst "Adieu Warhammer-Welt". Und vielleicht übernimmt ja mal in ein paar Jahren eine andere Schmiede die Lizenz und wagt einen neuen Wurf.


----------



## Pymonte (25. August 2010)

WAR bringt doch demnächst ein Addon? Also wo ist das Problem^^


----------



## Wolfner (25. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du da auch einige Addons drin hast, die nicht gut angekommen sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht darum, dass man ein RvR-Spiel durchaus anständig erweitern kann.
Es geht aber auch darum, dass das Argument "RvR-Spiele brauchen keine Content-Updates um interessant zu bleiben." unsinnig ist.
Roaming-Zonen und Drachenjagd, mehr sage ich nicht dazu :-|


----------



## Cerwyn (25. August 2010)

Ist doch jetzt nur noch Maulfechterei, oder?

Ob Add-On oder DLC am Ende kriegen wir neuen Content ist das nicht genau das was wir alle wollen?

Und alleine wegen der Tatsache, dass Skaven ins Spiel kommen ist es für mich nicht nur ein einfacher Content Patch sondern viel mehr als nur das.

Da wir ja alle gerne Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen was brachte ,,WoW: The Burning Crusade" gleich nochmal?

-Mehr Level (PvE =/= WAR ausserdem für alle Leute die Leveln wollen gibt es ja 20 neue RR)

-Neue spielbare Rassen (In Warhammer kriegen wir Skaven das sind warscheinlich nicht nur neue Skins sondern komplett
 					neue Klassen mit eigenen neuen Fertigkeiten, wie genau diese eingebaut werden 
					ist noch nicht klar)

-Neue Instanzen(auch PvE und somit für Spieler eines PvP/RvR Games uninteressant)

-Neue Gebiete(Siehe neue RvR Zone)

Fazit: Wollt ihr die Art von Erweiterung? Also ich habe lieber neue Klassen die evtl eine 3te Fraktion bilden als das gleiche wie vorher im neuen Gewand, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Und wir werden sicherlich noch mehr Sachen mit dem RvR-Pack kriegen, wie neue Sets usw. aber da, da noch nichts angekündigt lohnt es sich nicht hier zu spekulieren.

Grüße, Cerwyn

PS: Hat HDRO nicht auch nen DLC rausgebracht? Vielleicht wird das jetzt ja Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (25. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Jaja, SC2 ist so Meilenweit entfernt, dass das Matchmaking System nicht geklappt hat, die Spiele am Anfang häufig Verbindungsabstürze hatte, die Erfolge häufig nicht oder nur sporadisch aufgezeichnet wurden, man das Spiel mit gewissen Kombinationen crashen konnte und man sogar 1-2 Missionen nicht abschließen konnte, wenn man vorher was "falsch" gemacht hat.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Es mag sein, dass es direkt zum Release eine Hand voll Probleme gegeben hat (inklusive ein paar Leuten mit verstaubten uralt Rechnern denen die Grafikkarte durchgebrannt ist) doch es ist völlig lachhaft das auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Trauerspiel zum Release von WAR zu vergleichen (quantitativ unterscheidet sich das wohl locker um den Faktor 1000). Selbst der Vergleich zu WAR im jetzigen Zustand (2 Jahre "polish" später) ist noch immer in keinstem Maße gegeben. 4 Leute von meinem Freundeskreis haben sich kürzlich SC2 gekauft und wir haben auch einige Stunden damit verbracht und es gab keinen einzigen Absturz und keinen einzigen Verbindungsabbruch (außer solchen die mit dem eigenen Provider zu tun haben). 

Dieselben 4 Leute spielen auch WAR mit mir und da sieht es deutlich schlechter aus was Bugs angeht und auch den ein oder anderen Error und CTD gibt es immer noch - ganz zu schweigen von "stuck" im Felsen mit XXX falling dmg usw.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass WAR noch großartig mehr bieten wird. Ich denke aber, dass es wohl früher oder später ein anderes Abo-Modell geben wird und WAR somit billiger wird, weil man den Preis mit dem gebotenen wohl auch nicht halten kann langfristig. Alternativ kann man auch bis zum bitteren Ende das Abo-Modell durchziehen - mal sehen.

Im Übrigen fände ich es schön, wenn Waithammer mit dem RVR Pack (nach über 2 Jahren) endlich entfernt werden würde. Doch das wird nun schon sehr lange versprochen ( von dir und von Mythic) und ich habs mir oft genug wieder angeschaut und bislang ist es immer noch sehr sehr viel Rumwarten - Rumreiten - das langweiligste PVE das es gibt ( gegen Burgmobs und SFZ Mobs) usw. Jeder der was anderes behauptet lügt einfach oder spielt das Spiel nur 1x in der Woche und verbringt dann die meiste Zeit mit Chatten / RP und glaubt es ist Wunder was für geiles PVP wenn er 1x ein Szenario macht oder irgendwo mal einen Feind aus der Ferne "sieht" oder von einem 3x KT Destro Zerg ins WC geschickt wird.

PS: Ich spiele aktiv WAR derzeit noch bis mein Abo ausläuft. Ich habe wohl sogar eindeutig mehr Zeit als du mit WAR verbracht, habe einen IB, eine Sorc, einen BO und einen Zeloten auf 40 gespielt - noch einige weitere Karrieren auf 10+. Von daher kannst du dir diesen Schmarrn auch sparen, denn von uns beiden bist eindeutig du derjenige der mehr Zeit im Forum verbringt als im Spiel. Nur verlängern werde ich auch diesmal nicht - kein Anreiz gegeben. Im Übrigen weißt du genau was ich unterhaltsam finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Cerwyn schrieb:


> ...
> Fazit: Wollt ihr die Art von Erweiterung? Also ich habe lieber neue Klassen * die evtl eine 3te Fraktion bilden *als das gleiche wie vorher im neuen Gewand, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Und wir werden sicherlich noch mehr Sachen mit dem RvR-Pack kriegen, wie neue Sets usw. aber da, da noch nichts angekündigt lohnt es sich nicht hier zu spekulieren.
> ...



Genau von solchen (fett) Wunschhoffnungen lebt WAR doch schon seit Ewigkeiten. Seit 1,5 Jahren kann man hier im Forum sehen wie Pymonte et al. sich Skaven usw. als neue Rassen dazuwünschen, von wieder zurückkehrenden Festungen träumen, von "Bloodhunt"-Code den man gefunden hat schwärmen, von einer dritten Fraktion, es als großartig positiv verkaufen, dass mit dem RVR Pack (nach 2+ Jahren - lol?) endlich das Waithammer weggepatcht wird usw.

Fakt ist, dass alles was man auf der Gamescom zum "Addon" gehört hat ziemlich ernüchternd ist und ich kann mit Sicherheit garantieren, dass der Umfang des Addons in keiner Weise mit "Mines of Moria", "The Burning Crusade", "Rise of the Godslayer" oder sonst einem ordentlichen Addon aus Everquest etc. wird vergleichbar sein. Auch eine dritte Fraktion wird es nicht geben. Da ist die "48h cooldown Seitenwechsel" - Geschichte eines Spielers schon sehr viel glaubwürdiger. 

Der Witz ist, dass manche hier dann sogar so tun werden, als wäre das "eh fast dasselbe wie eine 3. Fraktion" und das finde ich völlig lachhaft. Da fehlt einfach jeglicher Bezug zur Realität wenn jemand nicht nüchtern zugeben kann, dass sich in WAR im Vergleich zu anderen gängigen MMOs urwenig getan hat in den letzten 1,5 Jahren, dass die Performance im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs und im Verhältnis zur gebotenen Optik eher mau ist, dass es ungleich viele Bugs gibt (im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs), die Spielerzahlen massiv gesunken sind (auch nach den letzten bekannten 300.000 noch), massiv Leute aus der Entwicklung entlassen wurden, usw.

Mir ging es nie darum, dass man das Spiel nicht trotzdem mögen kann oder es deshalb "schlecht" ist, aber wenn jemand hier ernsthaft den Bughaufen von WAR (zu Release oder auch jetzt) auf dieselbe Stufe stellt mit einem fast fehlerfreien Produkt wie SC2, das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auf allen Rechnern einwandfrei läuft (und sich nicht zuletzt deshalb auch verkauft wie warme Semmeln - selbst nachdem die Leute es "geprüft" haben), dann drängt sich einfach nur noch ein Gedanke auf: "Fanboy".

PS: DLC ist auf jeden Fall Mode genauso wie Micropayment-Modelle.


----------



## Cerwyn (25. August 2010)

OldboyX cool, dass du Spaß mit Starcraft 2 hast aber was hat das denn mit einem Warhammer Online Add-On zu tun?

Edit: Bisher ist das mit den Skaven nur eine reine Spekulation und ich verstehe deine Bedenken, ist ja nicht so als wenn ich alles in WAR rosa rot sehen würde, auch Content-mäßig hatte sich bisjetzt wenig getan und ganz im ernst.... LdT sind nen Witz wenn man mich fragt aber den Griff ins Klo haben sie ja anscheinend eingesehen.
Deswegen kann man jetzt ja nur hoffen, dass es besser wird. Und mit den Skaven die von allen Spieler seit Beginn des Spiels gefordert wurden könnten sie jetzt Content-technisch einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung tun und die Spieler kurzzeitig zufrieden stellen und beweisen, dass sie es noch drauf haben.

(Achja und zu DLC, ich meinte das mehr auf MMO's bezogen, dass es in der normalen Spielebranche längst alltag ist musste ich leider schon feststellen wobei ich bei einem MMO-DLC mehr erwarte als bei einer Horse-Armor für Oblivion oder 20 Neue InGame Kleidungsstücke wobei meiner Meinung nach ein MMO mehr Potenzial für DLC bietet.)


----------



## OldboyX (25. August 2010)

Cerwyn schrieb:


> OldboyX cool, dass du Spaß mit Starcraft 2 hast aber was hat das denn mit einem Warhammer Online Add-On zu tun?



Auch wenn ich das meiner Meinung nach ausreichend erklärt habe:

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass WAR qualitativ (was die Vielzal von Bugs betrifft) auf ein Niveau mit einem Spiel wie (beispielsweise) Starcraft 2 gebracht wird. Unter anderem sollten vor dem Addon am bestehenden Spiel noch einige Sachen ausgemerzt werden und ich hoffe, dass das kommende Addon auch nur so wenige Bugs hat wie SC2 zum Release, dass man sie an einer Hand abzählen kann. In der Vergangenheit war das bei WAR leider nie der Fall.

Mit dem Spielspaß oder dem Genre etc. hat das nichts zu tun. Es ist wie beim Kauf eines Autos. Wer sich in den 60ern einen Ford Mustang gekauft hat, der hatte im Schnitt mit 17 (gröberen) Produktionsfehlern zu rechnen - heutzutage akzeptiert man bei einem (nach Inflationsausgleich) entsprechend teurem Wagen keinen einzigen solchen Mangel und so ähnlich sind meine Erfahrungen mit dem Kauf von SC2 und dem Kauf von WAR zu Release wenn man sie in Relation setzt. In der Zwischenzeit ist WAR natürlich etwas gereift, aber noch lange nicht dort wo andere MMOs oder hochwertige Spiele (Mass Effect 2, Assassins Creed 2 oder Dragon Age sind welche die ich kürzlich gespielt habe) sind.




Churchak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> rofl da werden nun aber die Abstrususgigantitus Geschütze aufgefahren. Jetzt wird schon SC1 mit neuer Grafik mit nem MMO verglichen
> 
> ...




Geil ist, wie ihr es wohl doch auch alle habt, das ach so schlechte SC2. 

Lags hat man bei SC2 nur, wenn einer der Beteiligten eine beschissene Verbindung hat und das wird dann auch angezeigt.

Ob SC1 mit neuer Grafik oder nicht - WAR ist auch nicht viel mehr als DAoC mit neuer Grafik, nur leider hat man sich wohl verschlimmbessert und entsprechend läuft WAR eben seit Release eher "abwärts". So gesehen ist SC2 trotz aller möglicher persönlicher Hasselemente die du daran finden magst ein ganz anderes Kaliber von Spiel und Erfolg und keiner aus meinem Bekanntenkreis der es sich gekauft hat ist enttäuscht von dem was er für die 39 Euro bekommen hat. Das sah bei WAR ganz ganz ganz ganz anders aus...

Die einzigen die ich kenne die von WAR nicht enttäuscht sind, das sind meine 5 Lieblinge hier im Forum, von denen ab und zu mal wieder einer wegbricht (Wolfner ist gemeint, aber in keiner Weise beleidigend oder urteilend, ich kann das nur allzu gut verstehen, dass das Maß irgendwann voll ist).


----------



## Cerwyn (26. August 2010)

Also ich wurde von WAR enttäuscht, das Game war zu Beginn nicht fertig es gab viele Bug's auch auf der Seite gab es Probleme(414)... aber bevor ich darauf weiter eingehe möchte ich was zu Blizzard sagen.

Du musst leider einsehen, dass Blizzard ein anderes Kaliber ist, Blizzard hat das Geld, die Leute und muss sich kaum einer Deadline beugen (höchstens ihrer Eigenen).

Mythic hat EA im Nacken die sie dazu gezwungen haben das Spiel auf den Markt zu schmeissen nicht nur das, die eigene finanzielle Lage hätte sie früher oder später dazu gezwungen.
Nachdem WAR auf den Markt kam wurde erstmal ein großteil des Teams entlassen, ja vielleicht ist das für die Branche üblich aber gut für das Spiel alle mal nicht.

Aber ich für meinen Teil habe Spaß mit WAR und die Tatsache, dass ein Inhaltsupdate größerer Tragweite kommt stimmt mich freudig.

Ich wollte noch sagen die Qualität bei Singleplayer Spielen muss doch heutzutage stimmen, da Grafik Updates den Spieler heutzutage auch nicht mehr so wirklich interessieren ausserdem ist es einfacher ein Singleplayer Spiel zu polishen als ein MMO würde ich behaupten.(Und Probleme wie Netzwerkcode kommen auch nicht unbedingt auf)


PS: SC2 ist ein Weltklasse Spiel aber ich Vergleiche ehrlich gesagt ein Multiplayer/Singleplayer Game das von dem triple A Studio Blizzard stammt nicht mit Mythic's WAR obwohl mir WAR unglaublichen Spaß bereitet. Aber für mich ist ein Spiel in der Qualität eines Blizzardspiels nicht im geringstem Normalfall und AC:2, dass du ansprachst hat mir vom Design her nicht gefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Andere MMO's sind aber ähnlich unfertig auf den Markt gekommen, Tabula Rasa, Age of Conan usw. waren definitiv nicht fertig wobei das Tabula Rasa ins Grab getrieben hat nur um der Behauptung zu trotzen, dass MMO's heutzutage einen gewissen Qualitätsstandard erreicht haben.)


----------



## Churchak (26. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Geil ist, wie ihr es wohl doch auch alle habt, das ach so schlechte SC2.



Ne geil ist das du mir mal geraten hast richtig zu lesen und schlussendlich deinen eigenen rat nicht befolgst ....... wo steht was von ach so schlecht?
Meine post war schluss endlich nur nen dezenter hinweiss das bei deinen geliebten Blizzard auch nicht alles so rund läuft wie du dir das schön redest ...
Es ist ja toll das das Spiel dir super gefällt und du damit glücklich bist,ändert leider aber nix daran das es im bezug zu SC1 auser besserer Grafik und das man nun mit T und nicht mehr mit A angreift sich quasi null weiter entwickelt hat und das da zB CoH bedeutend innovativer war/ist.Alles wie gehabt alles beim alten (jaja ich höhr dich nun schrein das es so gewollt wär). Von diversen Logikschnitzern in der Geschichte bzw kindgerechter vermarktung (ich sag nur jar jar bings nachrichten ...... ) brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden da das eh in die Sparte Geschmack rein fällt.SC ist halt für den massenmarkt gemacht wat solls.

Es grenz allerdings schon an dummdreistigkeit das du nun ernsthaft nen Strategie Spiel(oder solo game) in sachen komplexität und Buganfälligkeit auf die gleiche stufe stellst wie nen MMO.Das das 2 paar Schuhe sind hat ja sogar Blizzard gezeig,die sind ja nun weiss gott nicht für schlampige Release bekannt allerdings haben auch sie es bei WoW nicht hinbekommen das sauber über die bühne zu bekommen im gegenteil da hing es hinten und vorne ist halt nen MMO und kein Sologame welches man von 20 testern auf bugs durchtesten lassen kann weil der gesammte spielverlauf quasi vorgegeben ist.


----------



## OldboyX (26. August 2010)

Cerwyn schrieb:


> ...
> (Andere MMO's sind aber ähnlich unfertig auf den Markt gekommen, Tabula Rasa, Age of Conan usw. waren definitiv nicht fertig wobei das Tabula Rasa ins Grab getrieben hat nur um der Behauptung zu trotzen, dass MMO's heutzutage einen gewissen Qualitätsstandard erreicht haben.)



Da hast du natürlich Recht und meist haben die Games dafür auch entsprechend schlecht bei den Kunden abgeschnitten. Tabula Rasa gibt es nicht mehr, genauso wie Fury, Hellgate London usw. Dennoch sind im MMO Bereich auch noch Unterschiede vorhanden und Lotro oder Eve waren auch "kleine Entwicklerteams" und haben trotzdem solide Produkte mit soliden Starts abgeliefert (es wurde auch von den Marketingabteilungen kein solcher Hype geschürt).

Ich finde nur, dass man nicht ausschließlich sagen kann, dass nur Triple A Studios "bugfreie" Spiele veröffentlichen können. Kleinere Schmieden haben nur das Problem, dass sie entscheiden müssen wie umfangreich das Spiel im Verhältnis zur "polish" sein soll, denn "sehr umfangreich" und "sehr viel polish" kann man natürlich nur mit sehr viel Geld realisieren. Genau hier sehe ich aber bei WAR die größten Fehler in der (doch langen) Entwicklungszeit, aber auch darüber hinaus (Bloodhunt - falls Pymontes Infos hier zutreffend sind oder auch LoTD + neue Karrieren vor dem Balancing / Peformance / Lag / 2. Rampe / RVR Überarbeitung usw.). Entscheidet man falsch, dann hat man plötzlich keine Zeit mehr und keine Ressourcen mehr und muss veröffentlichen, was bei WAR, bei HG:L, bei Vanguard etc. ganz eindeutig passiert ist. Da hat man einfach "zu viel gewollt" - wenn man in WAR etwas rumrennt merkt man, wie groß die Welt "geplant" war und wieviel davon dann nie mehr richtig vollendet,ausgebaut und genutzt werden konnte (Stichwort Feuerakademie in Altdorf - die ist riesig und null relevant - vielleicht hätten da zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt Feuermagier ihre Zauer lernen sollen - ka). Ja, man hatte sogar noch viel größer geplant (weitere Hauptstädte) und musste das letztendlich streichen. WAR hätte in einem viel früheren Entwicklungsstadium etwas weniger Größenwahnsinnige Leute an der Spitze gebraucht um zu vermeiden, dass die Entwicklung so ausufert und so viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt wird (man hat ja z.b. "fertige" und "begehbare" Städte für Zwerge, Grünhäute usw. laut einer Interviewaussage - die Zeit und das Geld für sowas sind futsch).

Spiele müssen Spaß machen und das tut PVP in WAR - keine Frage. Aber brauchte man wirklich 6 verschiedene vollwertige (questbare - ohne, dass man andere kreuzt) PVE - Levelgebiete? Brauchte man wirklich PVE Instanzen ala WoW? Brauchte man wirklich in allen PVE-Levelgebieten auch noch RVR-Lakes für jeden Tier? Brauchte man wirklich dann noch Festungen? Mounts? Gildenhallen? Auktionshaus? Postsystem? Berufe? 30 verschiedene Szenarien?

Hätte man das alles drastisch gekürzt und dafür besser durchdacht, lagfrei, bugfrei, waithammerfrei usw. auf den Markt gebracht, dann hätte man vielleicht nicht eine riesige Welt mit (theoretischem) Questcontent für 4 Jahre, aber man hätte wohl nach 1 Jahr so viele Abos am Laufen, dass man DANN ruhig entsprechend Sachen nachschieben hätte können. Selbst nach dem Release wurde noch lange mit dieser Schiene weitergefahren und anstatt die offensichtlichen Baustellen anzuehen (Performance, AoE Balance, Kreisraiden, Festungscockblock usw.) hat man die Spieler mit noch mehr und noch verbuggterem Content "beglückt" (Die LoTD Inis sind heute noch buggy, dass es witzlos ist - GDG Endboss der über Stunden buggen kann uvm.).

Und genau bei solchen Dingen machen Spieleschmieden wie Blizzard eben vieles richtig. Stichwort SC2 Multiplayer Maps:

Es gibt keine 1000 verschiedene Maps (was ein leichtes wäre, da die ja dank Editor schnell gemacht sind), aber dafür sind die vorhandenen bis ins kleinste Detail durchdacht und genauso verhält es sich bei den meisten Elementen in dem Spiel (auch die Balance ist wieder sehr gut geworden, wenngleich wohl derzeit nicht so gut wie bei SC1 - finde die Ladders ab Platin sind sehr Terraner-lastig und MnM+Medivacs+Siegetanks im Early Midgame sind imho eine übermächtige Combo ).

Von dieser "weniger - aber dafür gut" - Philosophie hätte man sich bei Mythic eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden sollen. Seit Bioware die "Kontrolle" übernommen hat scheint es in dieser Hinsicht auch besser zu werden. Vielleicht ist es auch nur Einbildung meinerseits, aber es scheint auch langsam mehr Struktur bei den Patches einzukehren (kleinere Sachen wie endlich eine vernünftig sichtbare Versionsnummer des Clients, man denkt darüber nach, dass man ohne friendly collision 20% performance gewinnen könnte - vlt. haben die Jungs von Bioware auch mal gespielt und den Leuten gesagt, dass das Game einfach laggy und "schwammig" läuft im Vergleich zu deren Spielen) sowie ein Prioritätensystem, was man wie und wann angehen will usw.

Leider kommt das für mich und auch für WAR als MMO alles reichlich spät und Bioware nutzt wohl vieles eher als Versuchskaninchen für das kommende SWTOR (mit Sicherheit auch die neuen EU-Server, da testet man einen neuen Betreiber, der dann die EU Server für SWTOR hosten wird).



Churchak schrieb:


> Ne geil ist das du mir mal geraten hast richtig zu lesen und schlussendlich deinen eigenen rat nicht befolgst ....... wo steht was von ach so schlecht?
> Meine post war schluss endlich nur nen dezenter hinweiss das bei deinen geliebten Blizzard auch nicht alles so rund läuft wie du dir das schön redest ...



Das "ach so schlechte" nehme ich gerne zurück, wenngleich ich nicht behauptet habe, dass gerade du das gesagt hättest (mir gefällt nur generell, dass alle die an SC2 rummäkeln - wie du es ja auch wieder in diesem zweiten Post machst von wegen keine Innovation, mäßige Grafik, Mainstream mimimi etc. es doch meist gekauft haben und spielen). 
Mein Post war nur ein dezenter Hinweis, dass es bei Blizzard (das ich in keiner Weise liebe, wo wir schon bei der Haarspalterei des genauen Lesens sind möchte ich nicht, dass du mir hier aus dem Nichts irgendwelche amourösen Beziehungen unterstellst) nunmal eben deutlich runder läuft als bei WAR. Von perfekt, makellos oder fehlerfrei redet hier niemand. Nur in diesem Forum wird immer so getan als wäre 1 Bug gleich schlimm wie 100 Bugs (oder ein nicht angezeigtes Portrait im Ladescreen gleich schlimm wie ein CTD ) und da mangelt es den Leuten einfach daran etwas zu differenzieren.



> Es ist ja toll das das Spiel dir super gefällt und du damit glücklich bist,ändert leider aber nix daran das es im bezug zu SC1 auser besserer Grafik und das man nun mit T und nicht mehr mit A angreift sich quasi null weiter entwickelt hat und das da zB CoH bedeutend innovativer war/ist.Alles wie gehabt alles beim alten (jaja ich höhr dich nun schrein das es so gewollt wär). Von diversen Logikschnitzern in der Geschichte bzw kindgerechter vermarktung (ich sag nur jar jar bings nachrichten ...... ) brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden da das eh in die Sparte Geschmack rein fällt.SC ist halt für den massenmarkt gemacht wat solls.



Steht alles nicht zur Debatte und ich gebe dir in den meisten Punkten sogar Recht. SC2 ist wenig innovativ, es ist grafisch kein Feuerwerk und ich mag das neue Space-Marine Design (mit dem man sich woh unter anderem eben die Kinderfreigabe "erdesigned" hat) auch überhaupt nicht, da sie viel zu sehr an dieses Space-Marine WoW Pet (völlig Cartoon-Like) erinnern. 

Das alles ändert nichts daran, dass das Spiel unheimlich gut läuft und für die Verkaufszahlen fast schon irrwitzig wenige Kompatibilitätsprobleme, Abstürze, Bugs usw. hat. Und viel wichtiger noch: Es macht einfach Spaß! (und gerade darauf wird anscheinend bei Blizzard Spielen in der Entwicklung mehr Wert gelegt als anderso, denn die tolle Grafik oder die Mega-Innovationen sind es ja offensichtlich nicht, die diesen Spielen zum Erfolg verhelfen).



> Es grenz allerdings schon an dummdreistigkeit das du nun ernsthaft nen Strategie Spiel(oder solo game) in sachen komplexität und Buganfälligkeit auf die gleiche stufe stellst wie nen MMO.Das das 2 paar Schuhe sind hat ja sogar Blizzard gezeig,die sind ja nun weiss gott nicht für schlampige Release bekannt allerdings haben auch sie es bei WoW nicht hinbekommen das sauber über die bühne zu bekommen im gegenteil da hing es hinten und vorne ist halt nen MMO und kein Sologame welches man von 20 testern auf bugs durchtesten lassen kann weil der gesammte spielverlauf quasi vorgegeben ist.



Das hat mit Dummdreistigkeit wenig zu tun. Umfangreiche Software ist immer buganfällig (nicht nur Spiele) und SC2 ist sehr umfangreich und selbst wenn du den Umfang auf 1/10 von WAR setzt ist das bei nur 1/100 (oder noch mehr) der Bugs / Abstürze / Probleme etc. immer noch ein gut geeignetes Beispiel, welches ich auch nur deshalb gewählt hab, weil ich WoW nicht nehmen wollte (was du aber auch gerne nehmen kannst, da World of Warcraft deutlich runder läuft als WAR, weniger Bugs hat und dabei noch umfangreicher ist - streitet hier nur jeder ab, auch wenn er es nicht wissen kann, da die Leute meist kein WoW spielen). Die Tatsache, dass du Starcraft 2 als "solo game" betitelst zeigt zusätzlich, dass du wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast und vor allem wenig Ahnung davon, was die großen Herausforderungen bei so einem Spiel im Vergleich zu einem MMO wie WAR sind. Mythic ist wohl auch mit dieser "ach ist ja nur ein bla bla und kann man nur mal eben von 20 Testern auf Bugs durchtesten lassen" - Philosophie an WAR herangegangen und was dabei rausgekommen ist, das wissen wir ja (nichtmal Scripts in PVE Inis gerade wie es das Grab des Geierfürsten ist kriegen sie bugfrei hin - Content den man deiner Theorie nach eigentlich mit 1 Mann testen kann bei "vorgegebenem Ablauf". Nachdem was du glaubst wie SC2 entwickelt wurde (oder man generell solche "einfachen solo games" entwickelt), wäre das Spiel jetzt ein verbuggter Haufen Müll mit massig technischen Problemen, grottenschlechter Performance und einem unbrauchbaren und völlig unbalancierten Multiplayer-Modus (mit einem "414" - Bugnet) den kein Schwein spielen will. Zum Glück hast du weit gefehlt und es ist nunmal nicht so.

Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht und ob es nun mit deinem "anti mainstream"-Image (zumindest klingt es in deinem Post so, als wäre es etwas schlechtes, dass SC2 für den Massenmarkt gemacht ist) vereinbaren lässt oder nicht ist SC2 ein super Produkt und wieder Referenz im RTS-Genre.


----------



## Cerwyn (26. August 2010)

OldboyX ich muss dir in einigen Punkten zustimmen, du hast vieles genannt was ich ähnlich sehe ich hätte mich auch damit zufrieden gegeben wenn sie eine Kampagne gemacht hätten die dann von T1-3 jeweils die verschiedenen Paarungen abhandelt(zB T1 Grünhäute&Zwerge, T2 Imperium&Chaos, T3 Hoch&Dunkelelfen) und im T4 alles vereint aber das hätte ganz und gar nicht zur Story gepasst, wobei ich auch die T1-T4 Grünhaut&Zwergen Gebiete vermissen würde.
Ich persönlich denke man sollte sehen was die Zukunft bringt, mir gefällt das, was ,,angeteasered" wurde und das reicht mir fürs Erste vielleicht haben sie mit Bioware im Nacken vielleicht echt die Kurve gekriegt ich denke man sollte nur nicht an so einem Content rumnörgeln bevor er entwickelt ist, geschweige angespielt wurde. 

Es ist ja nicht mal raus was noch reinkommt und was nicht. 

Grüße, Cerwyn


----------



## Zwuusch (26. August 2010)

So mal wieder was zum Thema

Das neue RvR-Gebiet wird eine RvR-Dungeon sein. Das sagt jedenfalls Carrie im Interview von Erdknuffel. Das ist Teil 1 . 2 und 3 erscheinen in den nächsten Tagen. 

http://erdknuffel.de...amescom-teil-i/

"*Erdknuffel:* You also talked about a new zone to be accessible. What is the goal players will have in this zone and will it influence the other RvR zones?

*Carrie:* RvR is the goal. The details of the mechanics will probably be revealed more, as we start to get into testing with the players and start getting feedback from core testers, but it is an RvR zone. *I would even be so bold as to call it an RvR dungeon* and it will be tied into the campaign. We're still tweaking all of the nuances of that. It could have an impact on the campaign or it could be more a part of the campaign."




Und hier auch noch ein laaaanges Interview von _Gaar vom Games Day 

http://gaarawarrgabs...-the-interview/

hf ,gn8


_


----------



## Thoraros (26. August 2010)

Wow dann bekommen wir ja ein wirkliches DF ... bloß mit Skaven drin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du da auch einige Addons drin hast, die nicht gut angekommen sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei WAR sind jetzt nur tolle dinge drine, weil sie wenig sagen? Ahzo Warhammer Online hat nur tolle dinge, nichts negatives nie. Nein bei WOW ist es ein Verbrechen und völlige Zerstörung der alten Welt, wenn die natürlich Level 60 auf 70 erhöhen und bei WAR passiert null wenn man 80 auf 100 erhöht. Weil die Mechanik zwischen den Level und dem RR nicht so stark ist?
Wenn es für 100 neue Items gibt, das man aller 10 RR Mastery bekommt und mit dem 80 +1 auf alle Mastery, dazu 2 mal 25 AP bekommt wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und dann natürlich mehr RAs hat. Das ist 0 Problem, dass ist jetzt nur nebenbei und hilft im RVR etwas. Aber macht 0 Balanced Probleme. Ein RR40/80 hat es immernoch schwer, weils ein Teamplay ist?

Hört sich alles immer so an, als würde bei WOW ein Paladin mit Arena Set ohne Problem mal ne 5er Gruppe hacken, weil der Imba ist und nicht tot zu kriegen. Weil der seine Gottblase hat, die Krieger und Priester weg machen können usw. Bei WOW ist halt das Problem, dass man PVP und PVE von einander trennt und damit andere Items und Stat Foku hat. Was bei WAR auch nicht sein sollte und sie entlich mal die Sets zusammen gelegt haben. WEils einfach kein PVE in WAR gibt. Das PVE in WAR kann man mit dem PVP Items bestreiten und die PVE Items sollten genau so gut im PVP sein. Weils eben kein lohnenden PVE gibt, dass man sich PVE Items farmt. 

Jap das hab ich auch gelesen mit der kleine Dungeon und muss sagen. A Sie wissen was passieren wird, wenn das DLC nur optional wäre und ne neue Zone mit allem drum und drüber. ABer nein, dass ist 0 Argument gewesen und Inhaltslose Kritik. Aber B es sollte schon bissel mehr sein als ne 0815 Ini. Denn dafür paar Euro mehr zu legen, wäre doch böse. Also wird bissel mehr im DLC geliefert als nur Skaven, die Ini und RR100. Da wird dann noch einige dazu kommen, was aber vielleicht die ganze Dinge hässlich macht. Vielleicht werden die neuen RAs nur wählbar, mit DLC oder Items nur tragbar mit DLC. Meine als Trial darf ich ja keine Massiv Loot Backs öffnen, aber drum würfeln. Keine SC Items halten, aber natürlich angehandelt werden und von Mainchars Unterstütz, aber selbst einen Kumpel keine Int Gems geben. Also befürchte, dass eben mit den DLC doch mehr kommt, als man will und das nicht alles so optional sein wird, wie man sich das Vorstellt.


----------



## Churchak (26. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> mäßige Grafik


lese richtig ....


OldboyX schrieb:


> Das alles ändert nichts daran, dass das Spiel unheimlich gut läuft und für die Verkaufszahlen fast schon irrwitzig wenige Kompatibilitätsprobleme, Abstürze, Bugs usw. hat.


1. hyper hyper das hat WAR,Aion,AoC auch hinbekommen die wurden dank des hypes auch sehr gut verkauft und die 1. Wochen von vielen gezock wenn die Masse die Kampanie durchhat und das Gro den grossteil der für sie machbaren Erfolge erreichthat wird sich da auch anderen sachen wieder zugewand .Bleiben werden die Freunde des Ligaspiels.Allerdings bekommt das keiner mit da es keine zählbaren Abos gibt und es schlussendlich auch auser paar Freakis keinen intressiert.
2. vergleichst du schon wieder nen Game das man aus der Iso Sicht spielt ,nicht frei begehbar ist,in welchen man weder mit der Welt richtig interagieren kann,noch so sachen wie Quests und Berufe und ähnliches hat,geschweige denn gefahrläuft jemals mit/gegen/auf mehr als 7 andere zu kämpfen/treffen 
mit nem MMO .Hier noch mal mein Hinweiss das das 2 paar Schuhe sind und man das nicht miteinander vergleichen kann und auch da Blizzard die für ihre saubere Arbeit bekannt sind mit WoW gestrauchelt ist bzw es nicht mal ansatzweise das abzuliefern was man sonst gewohnt war/ist es ist halt ne bedeutend grössere Baustelle so nen MMO.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Das hat mit Dummdreistigkeit wenig zu tun. Umfangreiche Software ist immer buganfällig (nicht nur Spiele) und SC2 ist sehr umfangreich und selbst wenn du den Umfang auf 1/10 von WAR setzt ist das bei nur 1/100 (oder noch mehr) der Bugs / Abstürze / Probleme etc. immer noch ein gut geeignetes Beispiel, welches ich auch nur deshalb gewählt hab, weil ich WoW nicht nehmen wollte (was du aber auch gerne nehmen kannst, da World of Warcraft deutlich runder läuft als WAR, weniger Bugs hat und dabei noch umfangreicher ist - streitet hier nur jeder ab, auch wenn er es nicht wissen kann, da die Leute meist kein WoW spielen)


siehe 2. über dem zitat und ich habs lang genug gespielt um da mitreden zu können vorallem da ich die anfangszeiten gespielt hab tut mir also fast leid das da dein mantra "bei WoW läuft/lief alles gut es gibt/gab da keine Pobs" nicht so zieht.
Ganz davon abgesehn das inzwichen Blizzard mit ganz anderen Mitteln an ihrem Spiel arbeiten kann als es Mythic je konnte und selbst da läuft nie alles rund (erinnere mich da an die paar wochen wo es auf diversen servern kaum spielbar da perma Lag) abewr wat solls ist halt nen MMO da steckt nun mal der Teufel im kleinsten Teil.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass du Starcraft 2 als "solo game" betitelst zeigt zusätzlich, dass du wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast und vor allem wenig Ahnung davon, was die großen Herausforderungen bei so einem Spiel im Vergleich zu einem MMO wie WAR sind.


Ich bitte dich dann nenn es halt 8er game weil mehr wird da nie passieren.BF-BC ist doch mehr MMO als SC2 ...... und sicher sind die Herausforderungen andere allerdings versuch ja nicht ich krampfhaft SC mit nem MMO auf die gleiche Stufe zu stellen sondern deinereiner also spar dir doch die Dramequeen .....



OldboyX schrieb:


> Nur in diesem Forum wird immer so getan als wäre 1 Bug gleich schlimm wie 100 Bugs (oder ein nicht angezeigtes Portrait im Ladescreen gleich schlimm wie ein CTD ) und da mangelt es den Leuten einfach daran etwas zu differenzieren.


süss wie du dich drauf aufhängst und noch süsser wie du es verdreht.Der Satz mit dem differenzieren machts noch witziger das aus deinem Mund ist wie wenn Lanz von spannender Unterhaltung spricht oder Westerwelle von Wahrheit und Steuersenkungen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. August 2010)

Ähm aber bitte vergleich die Vergangenheit von Anfängen WOWs, nicht mit den von WAR. Mythic hat völlig andere Start Vorteile gehabt als WOW es zu Classic zeiten hatte.
Ich meine vor WAR gab es viele MMOs, die erfolg hatten oder nicht. Es gab Veränderungen in WOW, die zu einem von der Community gemocht wurden und andere eben nicht. Mythic hat mit DAoC ja schon Erfahrung mit der Community gesammelt und durch WOW gesehen was bei 2 Fraktionen passieren kann und bei 3 wie in ihrem DAoC. Man hat ja gesehen, dass zur Anfangszeit die Horde teilweise auf einigen Servern winzig war. Ich hab Horde gezockt und das auf PVP Servern, da lernt man in Unterzahl überleben ^^ und als Gruppe zu arbeiten. Weil man sonst oft recht schnell allein da steht, gegen die Allys. Damals gab es bei uns dieses Stranglethorn Fieber. Wenn man ein Ally der auf selben Level war um gehauen hat oder gar eine Attack von sowas überlebt hat, heult der whine whine und 60er kamen an und naja ... dann musste man lernen unter zu tauchen =) oder gab seinen Leuten bescheid, mit Priestern und Mindcontrol und arbeitete sich bis zum Grom Gol Basecamp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war dann lustig mit den 60er ^^

Aber so gesehen war es eine andere Zeit, eine völlig andere. Die Leute wollten andere Dinge, das PVP war noch nicht so ausgebaut und man hat noch nicht so viel gesehen, wohin sich die Leute bewegen und was sie wollen. Aber Mythic hat all, dass als Voraussetzung und ne Top Lore. Die sehr beliebt ist und neben der Warcarft Lore und der HDRO Lore sehr bekannt ist und ihren Charm hat. Gerade die Elfenvölker sind bei WArhammer alle sehr stilisch und nicht so diese weichlichen Elben. Die Orkze sind nicht so die stolzen spinner und Kriegern, einfache Schläger und die Zwerge eben Typen die gern mal einen heben und Grolle niederschreiben und nie vergessen. 

Warhammer Online hat ganz andere Start Bedingungen als WOW.

Das Blizzad einiges gutes hat und auch einiges schlechtes, ist völlig normal. Mythic patch ja auch gutes und schlechtes. Aber ich staune eben über GWII.

GWII lernt aus Fehlern von GWI und schaut sich Kritik von anderen Games an. Sie haben die PQs übernommen und nennen es Events. MAchen bissel anderes Belohnungsystem dort und fertig. Die Kämpfe sind dynamischer und man kann durch Bewegung Geschossen Ausweichen und nicht durch Sichtlinen Unterbrechungen. Mobs und Spieler scheinen wieder als Gleichwertig im Kampfsystem zu gelten und nicht so abgegrenzt wie bei WAR. Auch das ist schlecht, wenn man PVE und PVP vermischt. Bei WAR ist kein reines RVR. 
Aber ich glaube das vielen die GWI cool fanden und gern gezockt hatten, mit GWII glücklich werden. Denn es werden einige große Kritikpunkte von GWI aufgegriffen und gute Dinge wie Skillsystem behalten. Leider auch das mit den Level eingeführt. Aber den rest muss man sehen.
Mythic hätte doch von DAoC lernen können. Klar kein DAoC II. Aber warum denn nicht. 2 Fraktionen bei WOW waren ein gutes Zeichen, wie schlecht man PVP abschätzen kann. Ich war auf PVP Servern und Horde und zur Classic Zeit war die Horde in großer Unterzahl, auf vielen Servern. Das war echt kein Zuckerschlecken zu leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber man hat es gepackt, weils PVP ist und man eben nicht so weich und Angst vor Campen hat, wurde man becampt mein gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Man hat sich auch oft genug dagegen gewährt und Anfänger bleiben bei der Leiche oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 laufen weg und lassen sich per Manabrand leer saugen und sterben am Mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auch dieses Sytem von WOW nach 4 mal killen, bekommt man wenige Ehre. Ist in WAR vorhanden ... warum? Dat hat man mal im BG ausgeschaltet. Warum hat man das in WAR beim Open RVR? Will man damit das campen reduzieren, welches Campen in WAR?
WAR hat fehler gemacht, die WOW bei ihren Konzept auch gemacht hat. 2 Fraktionen zum Beispiel, zu stark auf Items gegangen (Nicht nur Schutz steigt, auch Schaden und gute Setbonis). Also Darkfall Online hat halt sehr stark auf Schutz durch Rüstung gesetzt. Auch beim Tabletop ist Rüstung schütz und andere magische Gegenstände stärken die Offensive. Es gibt ein paar Rüstungen mit anderen Boni, aber an sich alles Deffensive Bonis. 
WAR wurde doch deswegen gehypt, weils Mythic war die es gemacht hatten und Mythic hat zu einer Zeit, wo PVP noch nicht so gekannt war bei MMOs und auch nicht so in der großen Community vertreten, nur von =) Leuten die Fun dabei hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ein gutes PVP Spiel abgeliefert und Massenschlachten. Wo WOW den Weg des PVE gegangen ist und PVP im Small Scale, hat Mythic versucht genau einen anderen Weg zu gehen.
Bei WAR haben sie davon nicht viel gezeigt, dass sie gelernt haben. 

Daher WAR hatte völlig andere Startbedingung als DAoC und WOW, aber hat ihre Vorteile nicht wirklich genutzt. Es hat immernoch Potenzial und die DLCs werden bissel was davon stärken. Doch das Optionale bestreit ich immernoch, dass bestreite ich bis ich die DLCs richtig sehe und auch was sie aus den RA machen wollen usw.


----------



## OldboyX (26. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ...
> 1. hyper hyper das hat WAR,Aion,AoC auch hinbekommen die wurden dank des hypes auch sehr gut verkauft und die 1. Wochen von vielen gezock wenn die Masse die Kampanie durchhat und das Gro den grossteil der für sie machbaren Erfolge erreichthat wird sich da auch anderen sachen wieder zugewand .Bleiben werden die Freunde des Ligaspiels.Allerdings bekommt das keiner mit da es keine zählbaren Abos gibt und es schlussendlich auch auser paar Freakis keinen intressiert.



Genau da fehlt dir jeglicher Bezug zur Realität und zu versuchen den riesigen Erfolg von SC2 kleinzureden macht dich einfach nur lächerlich. Das Spiel wird noch sehr lange von sehr vielen Leuten gespielt werden. Dass langfristig natürlich der Multiplayer die Leute fesseln wird und nicht die ewig selbe Kampagne (zumindest nicht bis zu den Erweiterungen) braucht man kaum erwähnen. Das schmälert in keiner Weise den Erfolg und Diablo 2 oder SC1 werden immer noch im MP gespielt - nur weil du das nicht tust heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nur "ein paar Freaks" interessiert. Von ESL und hochdotierten Turnieren usw. ganz zu schweigen, du solltest mal über den Tellerrand blicken. 

Ganz nebenbei ist SC2 MP gratis...



> 2. vergleichst du schon wieder nen Game das man aus der Iso Sicht spielt ,nicht frei begehbar ist,in welchen man weder mit der Welt richtig interagieren kann,noch so sachen wie Quests und Berufe und ähnliches hat,geschweige denn gefahrläuft jemals mit/gegen/auf mehr als 7 andere zu kämpfen/treffen
> mit nem MMO .Hier noch mal mein Hinweiss das das 2 paar Schuhe sind und man das nicht miteinander vergleichen kann und auch da Blizzard die für ihre saubere Arbeit bekannt sind mit WoW gestrauchelt ist bzw es nicht mal ansatzweise das abzuliefern was man sonst gewohnt war/ist es ist halt ne bedeutend grössere Baustelle so nen MMO.



Das habe ich niemals abgestritten. WoW hatte durchaus einen ruppigen Start, doch 1. in einer ganz anderen Zeit (für damalige MMO-Verhältnisse lief WoW schon sehr gut, vor allem die direkte Steuerung und des flüssige Gameplay waren super) und 2. war es Blizzards erstes MMO - was man von Mythic ja nicht wirklich behaupten kann.

Unabhängig davon hat man WoW sehr schnell aufpoliert, was man von WAR ja nicht gerade behaupten kann.



> siehe 2. über dem zitat und ich habs lang genug gespielt um da mitreden zu können vorallem da ich die anfangszeiten gespielt hab tut mir also fast leid das da dein mantra "bei WoW läuft/lief alles gut es gibt/gab da keine Pobs" nicht so zieht.
> Ganz davon abgesehn das inzwichen Blizzard mit ganz anderen Mitteln an ihrem Spiel arbeiten kann als es Mythic je konnte und selbst da läuft nie alles rund (erinnere mich da an die paar wochen wo es auf diversen servern kaum spielbar da perma Lag) abewr wat solls ist halt nen MMO da steckt nun mal der Teufel im kleinsten Teil.



Mein Mantra ist, dass WoW jetzt (und auch schon seit 2 Monate ab Release) deutlich flüssiger, lagfreier, bugfreier und hochwertiger läuft als WAR und das ist nunmal so, auch wenn du natürlich jetzt mit dem Finger wieder auf das eine Vorkommnis zeigst, wo es Lags gab (wobei es schon bezeichnend ist, dass man eben wie bei SC2 die "Probleme" an einer Hand abzählen kann).

Mittel hatte Mythic für WAR übrigens ziemlich viele und ich habe schon wiederholt darauf hingewiesen, dass andere Studios mit deutlich weniger Mittel sehr viel solidere MMOs abgeliefert haben, aber du beschränkst deine Diskussion gerne auf "Blizzard ist auch nicht besser, denn da hab ich auch schon mal 1 Bug gesehen oder hatte 1x lag".



> Ich bitte dich dann nenn es halt 8er game weil mehr wird da nie passieren.BF-BC ist doch mehr MMO als SC2 ...... und sicher sind die Herausforderungen andere allerdings versuch ja nicht ich krampfhaft SC mit nem MMO auf die gleiche Stufe zu stellen sondern deinereiner also spar dir doch die Dramequeen .....



Ich versuche in keinster Weise SC mit nem MMO auf die gleiche Stufe zu stellen. Nur sind sie nunmal was Bugs angeht für mich als Endverbraucher absolut vergleichbar. Man könnte auch Microsoft Office heranziehen (oder eben auch WoW, HDRO, EVE-Online, AoC im jetzigen Zustand usw.), was ebenso eine sehr komplexe und buganfällige Software ist. Doch analoges Denken scheint dir ja abhanden gekommen zu sein und die kognitiven Fähigkeiten bei einem Vergleich den succus herauszufiltern werden wohll übertönt von dem "es ist aber nicht identisch"-Geschrei.

Der Witz an der Spieleindustrie ist einzig der, dass in fast allen anderen Bereichen eine "höhere Qualität" (bessere Verarbeitung, weniger Verschleiß, keine Konstruktionsfehler, guter Support, hochwertige Materialien, durchdachtes Design usw. usw. - die Summe aller kleinen Dinge, die nicht rein über den Geschmack abgedeckt werden) sich direkt in einem höheren Preis bemerkbar macht. Ein Mercedes hat nunmal keine "bugs" bei Spaltmaßen, kein "knarzendes" Plastik usw. wie das ein billiger Fiat nunmal gerne hat. Man kann mit beiden fahren und sie bedienen unterschiedliche Geschmäcker und Zielgruppen (genau wie WAR und WoW), aber es gibt trotz allem noch einen Qualitätsunterschied den man einfach nicht wegleugnen kann und genauso ist das bei einem ordentlich programmierten Spiel vs. einem (zum Release grottenschlechten) jetzt mäßigen WAR nur bleibt der Preis ironischerweise der selbe.

Blizzard-Spiele werden übrigens nur deshalb so gerne als Vergleich genommen, weil sie eben typischerweise bei den Kleinigkeiten glänzen und sich im Endeffekt genau dadurch von den ganzen restlichen Spielen (deutlich) abheben können. Denn wie schon erwähnt war es bei Blizzard nie die großartige Grafik oder das innovative Gameplay das zum Erfolg der Spiele geführt hat, sondern eine grundsolide (und meist schon anderweitig vorhandene) Spielidee, aber qualitativ hochwertig umgesetzt.



> süss wie du dich drauf aufhängst und noch süsser wie du es verdreht.Der Satz mit dem differenzieren machts noch witziger das aus deinem Mund ist wie wenn Lanz von spannender Unterhaltung spricht oder Westerwelle von Wahrheit und Steuersenkungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was ist jetzt dein Argument? Was willst du mit dieser armseligen Polemik erreichen? Dann lüg dir doch selber weiterhin in den Sack, dass WAR super läuft, die Spielerzahlen nicht massiv zurückgegangen sind, es keine Bugs gibt (oder genauso wenige wie bei SC2, oder HDRO, oder Eve, oder <insert half-decent other MMO>), man keine Server geschlossen hat, man das Entwicklerteam nicht massiv gekürzt hat, das Spiel genauso schnell erweitert und verbessert wird wie andere gängige MMOs usw.

So ist es aber nunmal nicht.


----------



## Makalvian (26. August 2010)

Doppelpost bitte entfernen


----------



## Makalvian (26. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon hat man WoW sehr schnell aufpoliert, was man von WAR ja nicht gerade behaupten kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Mantra ist, dass WoW jetzt (und auch schon seit 2 Monate ab Release) deutlich flüssiger, lagfreier, bugfreier und hochwertiger läuft als WAR und das ist nunmal so, auch wenn du natürlich jetzt mit dem Finger wieder auf das eine Vorkommnis zeigst, wo es Lags gab (wobei es schon bezeichnend ist, dass man eben wie bei SC2 die "Probleme" an einer Hand abzählen kann).



Trotzdem frag ich mich immer noch wie man einem Spiel was einen besseren Start als Wow hingelegt hat. Keinen Massenhype ausgelößt hat und zu jederzeit weniger Kunden hat. Mit einem scheißenden Goldesel vergleichen kann, der sich seit Jahren windet und somit dementsprechend mehr als genügend Geld hat für Serverlandschaften, Niederlassungen etc....

Und ich frage mich ob du gerade die Wochenlangen Serverausfälle, monatelanges warten auf Content einfach nur verdrängst.

Aber naja es geht hier nicht um Wow, sondern eher wieder darum sich wie kleine Kinder in der greßne Welt aufzuführen.

Etwas anderes wiederspiegelt das Buffed-Forum nicht. Jedenfalls der War,Aoc,Hdro und Aion Teil die teilweise von LolOmg111elf-Flamern überrannt werden und allen mitteilen müssen wie schelcht doch das Spiel ist.


----------



## Churchak (26. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Genau da fehlt dir jeglicher Bezug zur Realität und zu versuchen den riesigen Erfolg von SC2 kleinzureden macht dich einfach nur lächerlich. Das Spiel wird noch sehr lange von sehr vielen Leuten gespielt werden. Dass langfristig natürlich der Multiplayer die Leute fesseln wird und nicht die ewig selbe Kampagne (zumindest nicht bis zu den Erweiterungen) braucht man kaum erwähnen. Das schmälert in keiner Weise den Erfolg und Diablo 2 oder SC1 werden immer noch im MP gespielt - nur weil du das nicht tust heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nur "ein paar Freaks" interessiert. Von ESL und hochdotierten Turnieren usw. ganz zu schweigen, du solltest mal über den Tellerrand blicken.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei ist SC2 MP gratis...


*seutz* ich versuche gar nix klein zu reden höhr doch auf mir sachen zu unterstellen ......... 
Deine aussage in grob " SC2 super verkauft = super game, WAR spielen derzeit nur noch wenige = doofes game" ich darauf " WAR,Aion,AoC bei erscheinen (was zum teil nun 2 jahre her ist) haben sich alle super verkauft unteranderm dank hype. 
Weder du noch ich können wissen wieviele von denen die sich SC die letzen wochen gekauft haben es in 2 jahren noch spielen und das das bedeutend weniger sein dürften als es immo der fall ist sollte nicht so unwahrscheinlich sein ........ das sc1 und D2 immer noch gespielt wird streitet keiner ab aber die massen die es 2002 waren sind es bei weiten nicht mehr was mehr als natürlich. 
WAR wird im übrigen nach 2 jahren auch noch gespielt und der teil den man für lau spieln kann sogar noch mehr ...... obs in 8 jahren noch läuft ka wird man sehn oder halt auch nicht deswegen jetzt ne Welle zu machen und einen auf "ätschibätschi" zu machen ist kindisch.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Das habe ich niemals abgestritten. WoW hatte durchaus einen ruppigen Start, doch 1. in einer ganz anderen Zeit (für damalige MMO-Verhältnisse lief WoW schon sehr gut, vor allem die direkte Steuerung und des flüssige Gameplay waren super) und 2. war es Blizzards erstes MMO - was man von Mythic ja nicht wirklich behaupten kann.
> 
> Unabhängig davon hat man WoW sehr schnell aufpoliert, was man von WAR ja nicht gerade behaupten kann.


Du solltest deinen Blick nicht auf den Euro start richten sondern auf den in der Usa welcher Monate davor war.DA lief zu anfang aber rein garnix flüssig.Bzw der Warstart war für MMO verhältnisse sehr gut was sie plamiert hat war der Start der Open beta der kräftig in die Hosen ging wobei das aber auch "nur" im Euroraum der fall war (dein zitierter fehler 4xx).Das die Leute von Mythic dann so ,salop gesagt, nachlässig und schlampig in den folge Monaten waren das ist hier eher das Prob,allerdings wird das wohl auch mit den entlassungen von EA zusammen hängen.Aber intressiert im nachhinein eh keinen und dich schon gar nicht .

Man könnt nunnoch drauf hinweisen das nach gut 15 Jahren MMO entwicklung neue Spiele ganz andere Dinge bringen müssen(und vorallem schon in möglichst grosser vielfallt) um überhaupt mit dem Arsch von nem Gro der Spielerschaft angeschaut zu werden bzw was noch wichtiger ist gehalten zu werden.Ist halt nicht mehr/kaum noch möglich ,wie von dir in post 109 beschrieben,erst mal klein anzufangen und dann nach und nach zu wachsen und zu verbessern ist quasi nen unding (siehe zB AoC wie schnell da nach mehr Content schrien wurde) weil ganz einfach das gro der Spielerschaft möglichst jetzt und gleich mega sachen haben will und wenn es das nicht gleich bekomm wieder zum "alten" spiel zurückgeht.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Mittel hatte Mythic für WAR übrigens ziemlich viele und ich habe schon wiederholt darauf hingewiesen, dass andere Studios mit deutlich weniger Mittel sehr viel solidere MMOs abgeliefert haben, aber du beschränkst deine Diskussion gerne auf "Blizzard ist auch nicht besser, denn da hab ich auch schon mal 1 Bug gesehen oder hatte 1x lag".


tjo und du deine auf ich hab miniruckler und stack permanent sprich sachen die ich nicht kenne von WAR nehm wir uns wohl beide nix ......



OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich versuche in keinster Weise SC mit nem MMO auf die gleiche Stufe zu stellen.


aber genau das machst du wenn du ...


OldboyX schrieb:


> Nur sind sie nunmal was Bugs angeht für mich als Endverbraucher absolut vergleichbar. Man könnte auch Microsoft Office heranziehen (oder eben auch WoW, HDRO, EVE-Online, AoC im jetzigen Zustand usw.), was ebenso eine sehr komplexe und buganfällige Software ist. Doch analoges Denken scheint dir ja abhanden gekommen zu sein und die kognitiven Fähigkeiten bei einem Vergleich den succus herauszufiltern werden wohll übertönt von dem "es ist aber nicht identisch"-Geschrei.


 ... schreibst. Denn auch nen WoW,HDRO oder EvE hat bedeutend mehr Bugs und ist bedeutend Buganfälliger als nen SC2 schon allein aus dem grund weil alle 4 (ich nehm WAR mit rein) bedeutend mehr Variablen haben was schief gehn kann und man bedeutend schlechter alles durchtesten kann als in nem "einfacher" gestrickten Spiel ala SC wo es "nur" darum geht das man ne Base schnellst möglich hoch zimmert und dann mit massen sich gegenseitig zu überrollen (jajaja ich vereinfache nun extrem schlag mich *augenroll*).




OldboyX schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt dein Argument? Was willst du mit dieser armseligen Polemik erreichen? Dann lüg dir doch selber weiterhin in den Sack, dass WAR super läuft, die Spielerzahlen nicht massiv zurückgegangen sind, es keine Bugs gibt (oder genauso wenige wie bei SC2, oder HDRO, oder Eve, oder <insert half-decent other MMO>), man keine Server geschlossen hat, man das Entwicklerteam nicht massiv gekürzt hat, das Spiel genauso schnell erweitert und verbessert wird wie andere gängige MMOs usw.


und schon wieder unterstellst du mir sachen ohne ende wo bitte schreib ich (oder deute ich an das ich selbiges glaube) das es in WAR keine rückläufigen Spielerzahlen gibt,oder WAR bugfrei ist (wobei ich mich dagegenwehre das es so massen bugs sind wie du hier behauptest .....) wo schreib ich was das keine server geschlossen wurden(damit unterstellst du mir auch noch totale geistige umnachtung weil 2 minuten googeln es als offensichtliche falschaussage da stehlassen) oder das man nicht entwickler entlassen hät? selbst die sache mit dem erweitert und verbessern saugst du dir aus den fingern oh man .....

bzw erstaunlich wie sehr du dich nun wo du es (wieder) nicht mehr spielst (mal )wieder auf WAR einschiesst war doch mal paar wochen ruhe. lustig lustig das ^^


----------



## Zwuusch (26. August 2010)

*

"Crafting"
*

*GG *&#8211; Will these new Packs introduce any new types of crafting into the game?

*JC *- ~thinking~

*Krosuss *&#8211; It's not a no, so that means it's a yes right?

*JC *&#8211; Next question&#8230;

*GG *&#8211; Guess that's a "no comment"&#8230;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------


Mal was dazu ob der Contend optional sein wird oder nicht. 


*GG *&#8211; I think people wanted to know because with traditional expansions, it's usually a place that's ther that nobody can go to unless they buy it.

*Krosuss *&#8211; Yeah, cuz if I don't want to buy the Pack and someone's all "Hey guys, we're going to the Skaven zone" and some people don't buy the Pack and there's no one in that zone. So that's kind of the concern.

*JC *&#8211; That's what it comes down to. You don't want to segregate your population based on purchases like that. You can get away with it with certain things like Call of Duty does it with some of their packs but there's different dynamics there as far as how they do their game.

*Sadaell *&#8211; Are there other things like Scenarios you'd only be able to access if you have the Packs?

*JC *&#8211; We're trying to steer away from anything that would reduce a population based on haves and have nots in that regard.
---------

"Stuff"


*Muertes *- How about a catapult where you could shoot someone over the wall or something?

*JC *- No comment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GG *- Will the Packs introduce new Accessories to the game and, if so, will they be TotVL level or above?

*MW *- Same answer as the last one.


*JC *- Yeah, pretty much.


-------------

*Skaven
*

*
*

*GG* [...] So can we get a definitive answer? Are we going to be able to play as Skaven in some capacity?

*JC *- Yeah. There's a mechanic or capacity that will allow some of that. I think the reason it's been so vague is we don't want to really give away the mechanic and we don't want to build up people's expectations.[....]

*Sadaell *- So, definitively it's not a race playable in the same sense as the other races?

*JC *- Yeah, it's not a race or a career.

--------------

RvR

*JN *- Everyone can run and jump into RvR and not have to worry about listening to some guy who's just shouting orders in all caps just to figure out how to win.

*GG *- So in other words, people can put me on the ignore list now?

_~laughing~_

*MW *- Just because it's so clear doesn't mean it's going to be easy though. We're not making it any easier.

------


Das ist was ich wichtig fand aus dem Interview von Gaar. Wie ihr sehen könnt sind dort Sachen dabei die bisher noch nicht so hervor getan haben.

*edit* Das gehört auch noch hier hin.
*Mounts
*

*Erdknuffel:* Will we see more available mounts?

*Carrie:* Yes!

*Andy:* Mounts are cool, we like mounts!

*Erdknuffel:* Maybe something like Juggernauts?

*Carrie:* Well, I don&#8217;t know.

*Erdknuffel:* But nothing that looks like a Barbie Horse?

*Carrie:* I don&#8217;t think so, no. We got some cool mounts that we&#8217;re working on and nothing that looks like a Barbie horse!


----------



## Jaimewolf (26. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Und vielleicht übernimmt ja mal in ein paar Jahren eine andere Schmiede die Lizenz und wagt einen neuen Wurf.



Eine Neuentwicklung eines RVR/PVP-Warhammer-Online, wäre angebracht. Mythic hat, mit zuviel Druck der EA-Aktionäre, WAR komplett versaubeutelt. Ein neues kostenpflichtiges Add-on wird am WAR-Niedergang auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Makalvian (26. August 2010)

Wow stribt morgen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls dir etwas aufällt diese Ausage enthält genauso viel wert wie deine


----------



## DerTingel (26. August 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Warhammer-Welt? Ja? Und dennoch bist Du der Meinung ein Umbau der Burgen oder Änderungen bei den RvR-Items sei hinreichend neuer Content? Dann zählst Du zu jenen, die tatsächlich in Hinblick auf Content die Genügsamkeit eines [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ferocactus aufweisen. Wenn ich von neuem Content rede, dann im Sinne der Warhammer-Lore. Neuer Content, das ist für mich die Welt der Skaven, Bretonnia usf. Wirf mal einen Blick auf die Karte der Warhammer-Welt: [/font]http://whfb.lexicanu...rhammerwelt.jpg Was wir bespielen ist, sowohl räumlich, als auch inhaltlich, ein winziger Splitter der Warhammer-Lore. EA hat die gesamte Lizenz zur Warhammer-Welt. Was sie davon umsetzten, das ist ein winziger Bruchteil davon. Ein paar neue Items, ein paar Änderungen an den Burgen, breitere Rampen uam., das ist halt schon ein Erwartungsanspruch auf einem derart tiefem Niveau, dass ich mich kaum so tief bücken kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist nicht der hellste oder???? 
der vorwurf des rumheulens war auf die community bezogen...und ja, du heulst auch rum, vielleicht nicht über die burgen, aber sonst!
und nochmal, ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr wollt..ja, auch du nicht!!!! ihr habt anfangs im thread gesagt, dass ihr neue motivation fürs rvr vermisst. daraufhin habe ich euch etliches aufgezählt, inkl des neuen contents. 
das reichte euch nun plötzlich nicht, ihr wolltet massenweise neuen content. den bekommt ihr mit dem rvr-pack, und das reicht euch trotzdem immernoch nicht---> ergo, ihr wisst einfach nicht was ihr wollt.
und ehrlich, die lore interessiert mich herzlich wenig...ich will pvp/rvr, und da hat mythic immer wieder neue anreize geschaffen...welche euch ja nicht reichen, aber ihr habt trotzdem weitergespielt! komisch...also haben sie euch doch gereicht, sonst hättet ihr ja nicht weitergespielt.
und nein, ich werde nicht beleidigend, ich stelle nur fest. und deine reaktion hat mich doch nur bestätigt, obwohl du das nicht wahrhaben willst. einfach heulende kinder...wobei auch erwachsene sich wie kinder verhalten können, was man ja an dir bestens sieht. sofort eingeschnappt sein, weil er alles auf sich selber bezieht...mimimi...n taschentuch???

und ich habe auch noch nie eine richtige stammgrp gehabt, meist spiele ich alleine. also ists totaler unsinn, dass man das spiel casual freundlicher machen soll. das spiel ist mit das casual-freundlichste, das es gibt.

und der kunde hat immer recht? aha? naja, wenn man nicht im stande ist dinge zu hinterfragen, dann vielleicht. aber in der realität sieht es leider anders aus...jedenfalls in der wirklichen realität, nicht in deiner kleinen realität im kopf! du glaubst auch noch dass 1+1=3 ist, wenn die mehrheit das behauptet. solche gehirnlosen drohnen sind ja leider gern gesehen in der gesellschaft...also viel spaß noch!
mfg

&#8364;: ein weiterer hinweis der geistigen unreife mancher leute hier:
ihr regt euch über sachen auf, die noch komplett unklar sind. niemand von euch kennt den umfang und die genaue art und weise wie die dinge angeboten werden, noch kennt jemand den genauen preis der einzelnen dinge. aber hauptsache aufregen...wer kinder hat, der weiss dass dieses verhalten bei eben diesen sehr beliebt ist!!!


----------



## Terlian (26. August 2010)

Nun, hätte WoW die selben Spielerzahlen wie WAR, würde ich mir da nun wirklich Gedanken machen.

Natürlich halten sich auch Spiele mit geringeren Kundenzahlen, aber das liegt dann wohl eher am jeweiligen Betreiber, und da hat der eine oder andere sicher seine berechtigten Zweifel.

Andere Möglichkeit, Mythic/WAR werden wieder verhökert und WAR wird als online-Browser-F2P-Spiel weiter geführt - siehe "Drakensang".

Ab Level 80 darf man sich in einen Skaven verwandeln, der muss alle 10 Minuten entweder einen Warpstone finden und verspeisen um die Form zu halten, oder man muss diese Steinchen in dem dazu gehörenden Itemshop kaufen...


----------



## Pymonte (26. August 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Nun, hätte WoW die selben Spielerzahlen wie WAR, würde ich mir da nun wirklich Gedanken machen.
> 
> Natürlich halten sich auch Spiele mit geringeren Kundenzahlen, aber das liegt dann wohl eher am jeweiligen Betreiber, und da hat der eine oder andere sicher seine berechtigten Zweifel.
> 
> ...



du weißt schon, dass nun schon x mal bestätigt wurde, dass WAR rentabel ist und ohne F2P laufen wird.
Und WAR hat immer noch nur 40 Level.


----------



## Thoraros (26. August 2010)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Eine Neuentwicklung eines RVR/PVP-Warhammer-Online, wäre angebracht. Mythic hat, mit zuviel Druck der EA-Aktionäre, WAR komplett versaubeutelt. Ein neues kostenpflichtiges Add-on wird am WAR-Niedergang auch nichts ändern.



Mythic hat eigentlich einen guten Job gemacht denn das wirklich gute wurde bereits kopiert:
Wälzer
Überall RvR/PvP
PQs (siehe GW2 - dynamische Events)
Und noch viel mehr

Aber hey, WAR ist ja so ein schlechts Spiel und Mythic die schlechteste Schmiede der Welt ... not es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise der einzelnen Person an. Nur weil WoW von Massen gespielt wird und langsam ein alter Hut wird, heißt es nicht, dass es ein geiles MMO ist.

WAR hat ein tolles T1-3 und das T4 wurde versiebt, aber trotzdem immer wieder verbessert, jedoch wird es immer Schwarzseher geben.

Und imho hat Mythic die Story und auch das Look&Feel gut umgesetzt. Nun fetzt euch weiter mit endlosen, keinen sinnergebenen Walls of text


----------



## Cerwyn (26. August 2010)

Ich hoffe es kommt echt nen bisschen Crafting dazu aber nicht auf die ,,Sammle 1000 Erze"-Weise.
Der Beruf des Schmieds ähnlich der anderen Berufe wäre schon ganz cool, man könnte seine Waffe/Rüstung aus verschiedenen Zutaten zusammen mixen oder so.
Naja mal abwarten was noch kommt, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Terlian (26. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> du weißt schon, dass nun schon x mal bestätigt wurde, dass WAR rentabel ist und ohne F2P laufen wird.
> Und WAR hat immer noch nur 40 Level.



Du weißt schon, dass sie genau das sagen müssen, weil sonst noch mehr Spieler das Spiel schneller fallen lassen, als eine heiße Kartoffel, von wann genau waren eigentlich die letzten gemeldeten Spielerzahlen, Januar 2009?
Und Drakensang war mal ein schönes RPG...

http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/6679/Drakensang-Online-Interview-mit-Bernd-Beyreuther-Christian-Godorr


----------



## Cerwyn (26. August 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass sie genau das sagen müssen, weil sonst noch mehr Spieler das Spiel schneller fallen lassen, als eine heiße Kartoffel, von wann genau waren eigentlich die letzten gemeldeten Spielerzahlen, Januar 2009?
> Und Drakensang war mal ein schönes RPG...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...hristian-Godorr



Was hat Drakensang mit Mythic zu tun deren Problem war, dass die Insolvenz anmelden mussten und pleite waren, die wurden dann von  Bigpoint aufgekauft die bekanntlich nur komische Browsergames machen. Bigpoint und Mythic sind zwei komplett verschiedene Schuhe.
Für mich kommt der Vergleich( wenn dies einer sein sollte) völlig aus dem nichts.

Außerdem bezweifle ich nicht, dass man selbst Free2Play gut strukturieren kann und solange ich mein Abo zahlen kann und den vollen Umfang kriege reicht mir das, ich muss ja nicht darauf neiden, dass andere umsonst spielen können aber da in die Richtung nichts gesagt wurde, es sogar abgestritten wurde, würde ich bezweifeln, dass uns da etwas in naher Zukunft erreichen wird.

Ach ja das mit den Spielerzahlen, ich denke selbst wenn es nicht gerade wenig sind, wäre es unklug diese Zahlen publik zu machen. Mythic musste mit WAR schon immer darunter leiden, dass viele Spieler durch die Untergangs-Propheten abgeschreckt wurden, wenn dann auch noch Zahlen kommen an denen sich besagte Propheten festhalten können würde das weder gut für den Spieler noch für den Entwickler sein.

Viele Grüße, Cerwyn


----------



## Thoraros (26. August 2010)

Wann gabs denn die letzten Zahlen von Blizz und/oder Funcom? Richtig, es ist schon verdammt lange her, kein Unternehmen gibt die Zahlen, sofern sie nicht so godlike sind, bekannt.

Und Drakensang ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber gewesen als WAR, Cerwyn schrieb es ja bereits.


----------



## Wolfner (27. August 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Und imho hat Mythic die Story und auch das Look&Feel gut umgesetzt.



Ohoho! ^^
Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass WAR ein solides Spiel ist. Allerdings muss ich auch dazusagen, je mehr man sich mit Fantasy Battles auseinandersetzt, umso mehr macht einen Mythics Umsetzung stutzig.
Das Aussehen der Miniaturen haben sie wirklich gut hingekriegt, ja. Und auch das Rüstungsdesign.
Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Eine wirkliche gute Warhammer-Umsetzung ist WAR bei weitem nicht. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, zu sagen, dass es bisher die schwächste ist. Das fängt beim (folgeschweren) 12er Rating an, geht über die zerrissene Welt (nein, ich werde nun nicht wieder darüber diskutieren, wie lächerlich es ist, dass der Hochpass neben Talabecland liegt) und hört bei verschiedenen Loreverbiegungen auf.
Das wäre definitiv weit besser gegangen. Hätte es sogar müssen, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass so schnell kein weiteres Warhammer Fantasy Online-Spiel rauskommen wird.


----------



## Zwuusch (27. August 2010)

Hi,

bald wird Andy Belford in einem Q&A-Thread im Warhammer Forum weitere Fragen zum den RvR-Addons beantworten und es wird einen Brief des Produzenten geben. 

Ausserdem wenn euch WAR soviel bedeutet und es euch so wie es ist nicht gefällt dann wendet euch bitte an Erdknuffel mit eurer Kritik oder macht ein eigenes Thema dazu auf. Hier ist das einfach Offtopic. 
*
Erdknuffel:* If a player does not speak English, what would you recommend for him if he wants to bring his own thoughts and ideas into the development of WAR?

*Carrie:* Well if he's German, he should just talk to you!

 www.erdknuffel.de

hf gn8


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> geht über die zerrissene Welt (nein, ich werde nun nicht wieder darüber diskutieren, wie lächerlich es ist, dass der Hochpass neben Talabecland liegt) und hört bei verschiedenen Loreverbiegungen auf.



jo die Kartengestaltung empfinde ich auch als grössten fehler im game (wenn es um die umsetzung der lore geht) besonders besagtes talabec,wobei mich eher stört das die Karte so minimalistsch gestaltet sind und man nie das gefühl von weite aufkommt bzw man nie das gefühl auch nur ansatzweise bekommt das man ja eigendlich in der summe gebiete bereist die in etwa der grösse eurasiens entsprechen. Sie hätten es lieber so wie bei den letzten Elfengebieten und LV eingang machen sollen sprich vor den gebietswegseln Schiffe und/oder Wage/stallungen hin packen,so das halt angedeutet wird das man nun in andere Gebiete reist das hätte zumindest den geringen anschein ner grossen Welt erweckt und man wär halt "nur" mal eben in für den Krieg gerade wichtige Gebietsabschnitte gereist.
Ansonsten ist die umsetzung doch für mich recht gut gelungen auch wenn es natürlich bei weitem nicht so düster dargestellt wird wie mans als Tabeltoper und Black Liberty nutzer kennt die grundstimmung ist aber sehr gut dargestellt und als Warhammerkenner entdeckt man überall bekanntes und hat sehr viele "ah hier ist das" oder "Uh nen XXXX *jubel*ereignisse. 
Naja selbst diese seltsame Allianz zwichen Zwergen und Elfen die sich ja eigendlich abgrundtief hassen bzw grollen läst sich schlussendlich in der lore erklären bzw ist nix neues,ich sag nur unter Magnus des Frommen sind ja auch schon Zwerge und Elfen (welche von Teclis angeführt welchen man wiederum in Altdorf in ner ecke schmollen sehn kann ^^ ) zusammen in den kampf (um zB Praag zu entsetzen) gezogen und haben ihren Zwist erst mal beiseite geschoben sowas passiert wohl aller 300 Jahre mal. ^^

Noch was zum (wohl) neuen RvR gebiet ,das schaut für mich aus als schwebe ihnen sowas wie _Labyrinth_ of the _Minotaur_ vor also dem letzten DaoC add-on ,na man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Pymonte (27. August 2010)

Nur mal was zur Lore: Deutschland hat eine Fläche von 357.111,91 km², das Imperium hat eine Fläche von ca 1.287.475,20 km², ist also 4 mal so groß wie Deutschland. Und ca 1/4 so groß wie ganz Azeroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das WoW Azeroth ist sogar kleiner als das Imperium).
So und nun bauen wir mal Maßstabsgetreu nach: Wir haben Altdorf und Reikland... und damit die Fläche eines üblichen MMOs mit 2 Expansionen erreicht ^^ Und als Ordler raidet man die nciht feindliche Hauptstadt, sondern ihr vorgeschobenes Zeltlager.
Sry, aber kein MMO wird hier jemals Maßstabs getreu arbeiten können. Selbst das "alte" Warhammer Online, welches nur im Imperium um Marienburg spielte, hatte schon erhebliche Kompromisse im Design der Welt gemacht (Maßstab).
Ansonsten ist WAR doch sehr Lore konform. Es spielt im Jahre 2518, also noch vor dem Sturm des Chaos (so wie Fantasy Battles derzeit ja auch, nur WFRSP spielt nach dem Sturm des Chaos). Das heißt, Archaon und seine Schwerter des Chaos reisen noch durch die Welt und die eigentlichen Pläne für den Sturm laufen noch nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, das WAR ja auch ein "Paralleluniversum" ist. Aber so abstrakt ist es derzeit gar nicht.
Mit Warhammer 8. Edition hat man Warhammer nun auch ins reich der Legendären Krieger und Kriegsmaschinen geführt, wo Zwerge eben auch eine Luftschiffflotte haben etc. Die Geist Grungnis war das erste Luftschiff, allerdings im Jahre 2496.
Öhm, die Hochelfen kämpfen um ihre Insel, das ist ja das, was sie immer tun. Die Zwerge kämpfen gegen die Orks. Das Imperium gegen das Chaos, eine klassische Verteilung. Zusätzlich gibt es Bündnisse... hey, wie in jedem Sturm des Chaos und im neuen Regelbuch auch beschrieben.
DIe Leute, die behaupten, dass Zwerge und Elfen sich partout nicht verbünden würden, die haben in meinen Augen auch partout keine Ahnung von der Lore.

Sicher, das Imperium hat mehr Zauberorden und 12 hohe Götter, so wie über 50 kleine Götter. Aber das ist, glaube ich, nicht umsetzbar. Aber selbst die Spielerchars und NSCs nehmen in ihren Texten korrekt Bezug auf diese Götter (Ranald sei mit euch, Handrichs segen, etc).

Mir fällt spontan nichts ein, wo ich einen stärkeren Lorebruch sehen sollte (außer vielleicht in den Zonen, aber da drücke ich ein Auge zu, weil irgendwie muss man die Welt ja ansprechend gestalten. Ein Stück Imperium sieht dann doch relativ gleich aus^^)

EDIT Und WAR ist nciht düster? Stimmt, es hat kein spritzendes Blut und man kann keine einzelnen Eingeweide aus der Wunde zubbeln, nachdem man sie geschlagen hat, aber alles in allem kommt WAR dem Setting von Warhammer schon sehr nahe. Oder ist Sklaven halten, prüglen/foltern und opfern bei den Dunkelelfen (kann man alles sehen), sowie Giftmord etc unüblich?
Bei so mancher Quest/Questbeschreibung sieht man schon sehr gut, dass WAR Dark Fantasy ist (im Vergleich zu WoW, wo selbst das noch recht harmlos ist). Da hat ja auch Olnigg schon drüber geschrieben: USK ab 12 aber dann solche Questtexte^^ Von mir aus hätte auch ruhig mehr Blut fließen können, aber dadurch wärs auch nicht Warhammerartiger geworden, hätte halt nur ne höhere USK bekommen.


----------



## Wolfner (27. August 2010)

Es geht um eine zerrissene Karte Pymonte, nicht um eine maßstabsgetreue Umsetzung.
Das mit dem Jahr 2518 wurde ausserdem nie erwähnt (und ich kann dazu ehrlichgesagt auch nichts finden). Ganz im Gegenteil: Als die Entwickler gefragt wurden, ob WAR vor oder nach dem Sturm des Chaos spielt, antworteten sie, dass es durch das Paralleluniversum (die dümmste Idee überhaupt) möglich wäre Geschehnisse und Personen vor und danach zu behandeln (das war in einem der ersten Grabbags oder dem Prerelease-FAQ wenn ich mich nicht irre). Man hat sich nie auf eine einheitliche Jahreszahl geeinigt. Zumindest wäre mir das mehr als neu. Die Geschichte der Schädelspaltaz zB spielt 2522-2528 und da hab ich mehr als nur einmal nachgesehen, ob ich nicht doch ein offizielles Datum finden kann.
Ansonsten würde die ganze Geschichte hinten und vorne _überhaupt _nichtmehr zusammenpassen, denn dann würde zB Skarsnik in Karak Achtgipfel hocken und nicht Grumlok bzw. die Zwerge, denen er es angeblich abgenommen hat. 
Das ist nur eines der Beispiele, aber es ist sicher nicht so, dass hier keine gröberen Loreverbiegungen vorgenommen worden sind (mit welchen Motiven auch immer).

Fantasy Battles spielt meines Wissens nach übrigens im Nemesis-Krieg und nicht vor dem Sturm des Chaos.
Und was WAR fehlt ist meiner Meinung nach besonders das Horror-Element. Zu wenig Seuchen, Eiter, Blut und Wahnsinnige. Wie man es halt kennt...
Skorputwahn, Wurmhusten, die Pest etc. Selbst wo das vorhanden ist, ist es kaum mehr als nur dekorativ. Dabei kann ich mich sogar noch genau an ein Video mit Jeff Hickmann und Paul Barnett erinnern, in dem von Events die Rede war, bei denen man sich Krankheiten zuziehen könne. Und was war? Nix. Liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch daran, dass man in WoW-Manier dauernd den Helden spielen muss und daher von soetwas unbeheligt bleibt (ganz Loregemäß *hust*).
Warte... was war mein letzter WFRSP Charakter? Achja... Köhler :-|

Ahja und bzgl. fließendes Blut. Es ist nicht ausschlaggebend, wie der Kampf aussieht. Jedoch wie du Ambiente und Charaktere mit einem 18er gestalten könntest.
Gut die Hälfte der wurmzerfressenen Nurgle-Artworks hat es nicht ins Spiel geschafft. Und wenn ich sie mir so ansehe, weiß ich genau warum.


----------



## Pymonte (27. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Es geht um eine zerrissene Karte Pymonte, nicht um eine maßstabsgetreue Umsetzung.


 Eine einheitliche, komplette Welt würde aber noch weiter von der Lore entfernt sein. 


> Das mit dem Jahr 2518 wurde ausserdem nie erwähnt (und ich kann dazu ehrlichgesagt auch nichts finden). Ganz im Gegenteil: Als die Entwickler gefragt wurden, ob WAR vor oder nach dem Sturm des Chaos spielt, antworteten sie, dass es durch das Paralleluniversum (die dümmste Idee überhaupt) möglich wäre Geschehnisse und Personen vor und danach zu behandeln (das war in einem der ersten Grabbags oder dem Prerelease-FAQ wenn ich mich nicht irre).


WAR spielt in einem Paralleluniversum (habe ich ja selbst geschrieben), passt aber bei der derzeitigen W8. Edi auch gut ins originale Warhammer Universum. Die Geschichte spielt vor dem Sturm des Chaos (bzw repräsentiert diesen). 2518 waren die ersten Vorläufer dieses Kriegs. Natürlich kann es auch 2522 sein, aber WAR spielt definitiv vor 2523, weil da der Sturm des Chaos war und Tchar'Zanek das WAR pendant zu Archaon sein soll.


> Man hat sich nie auf eine einheitliche Jahreszahl geeinigt. Zumindest wäre mir das mehr als neu. Die Geschichte der Schädelspaltaz zB spielt 2522-2528 und da hab ich mehr als nur einmal nachgesehen, ob ich nicht doch ein offizielles Datum finden kann.


 Das ist ja auch nur ein RP Flag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der kann auch 2408 spielen, das ist fürs Spiel eh egal.


> Ansonsten würde die ganze Geschichte hinten und vorne _überhaupt _nichtmehr zusammenpassen, denn dann würde zB Skarsnik in Karak Achtgipfel hocken und nicht Grumlok bzw. die Zwerge, denen er es angeblich abgenommen hat.
> Das ist nur eines der Beispiele, aber es ist sicher nicht so, dass hier keine gröberen Loreverbiegungen vorgenommen worden sind (mit welchen Motiven auch immer).


Man sollte halt ein Paralleluniversum machen, Vorlage von GW, denn sonst hätte man das Spielkonzept eben nicht umsetzen dürfen.
Ich weiß nicht, warum man sich so darüber aufregt. Würde man regelmäßig Archaon umholzen wäre dass doch noch viel schlimmer und ein stärkerer Lorebruch.



> Fantasy Battles spielt meines Wissens nach übrigens im Nemesis-Krieg und nicht vor dem Sturm des Chaos.


Warhammer 8. Edition spielt vor dem Sturm des Chaos im Jahre 2015+.


> Und was WAR fehlt ist meiner Meinung nach besonders das Horror-Element.


Habe ich in keinem MMO erlebt. Und der Effekt kam bisher auch in keinem PC Spiel rüber.



> Zu wenig Seuchen, Eiter, Blut und Wahnsinnige. Wie man es halt kennt...


Schonmal die Imperiumskampagen gespielt? Seuchen, eingesperrte Chaoskultisten, Verräter, etc


> Warte... was war mein letzter WFRSP Charakter? Achja... Köhler :-|


Ich war lange Zeit SL einer Gruppe. Ja, die meisten Grundkarrieren sind "normal", so ist es eben in Fantasy RSPs. Spätestens ab der 2. Runde wächst der Char dann da aber raus. Nach ca 3 Jahren spielen waren meine Spieler alle in ihrer 4. Karriere und auch Helden ... und erst ab der 2. Karriere konnte man die coolen Abenteuer auspacken, vorher sind die SCs ja sehr zerbrechlich. Und ein MMO würde sicherlich super Spaß machen, wenn mein Stufe 1 Lumpensammler stirbt, weil er 2 Gors begegnet. Und ein lumpensammmler, der x Gegner tötet ist genauso unreal.



> Ahja und bzgl. fließendes Blut. Es ist nicht ausschlaggebend, wie der Kampf aussieht. Jedoch wie du Ambiente und Charaktere mit einem 18er gestalten könntest.
> Gut die Hälfte der wurmzerfressenen Nurgle-Artworks hat es nicht ins Spiel geschafft. Und wenn ich sie mir so ansehe, weiß ich genau warum.


Hm, hat bei mir keine Priorität und würde auch nicht viel ausmachen.


----------



## Rhaven (27. August 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Wann gabs denn die letzten Zahlen von Blizz und/oder Funcom? Richtig, es ist schon verdammt lange her, kein Unternehmen gibt die Zahlen, sofern sie nicht so godlike sind, bekannt.



Logisch, denn selbst Blizzard wird in den letzten Jahren (respektive den letzten Monaten) einen Rückgang der Abozahlen verzeichnet haben müssen. Aber das wird wohl niemand hören wollen.

Und wenn man dann erstmal einen gewissen Qualitätsstand erreicht hat, gilt es den zu halten und vorallem zu finanzieren.


----------



## OldboyX (27. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> du weißt schon, dass nun schon x mal bestätigt wurde, dass WAR rentabel ist und ohne F2P laufen wird.
> Und WAR hat immer noch nur 40 Level.



HDRO lief sehr gut, wird aber umgestellt.

Everquest 2 lief sehr gut und es wurde noch kurz vor der Umstellung großartig versprochen, dass man niemals F2P/ Itemshop haben wolle etc., wird aber umgestellt.

Im Übrigen wurde in einem Interview sehr deutlich gesagt, dass man über andere Abomodelle nachdenke, aber keine gute Möglichkeit gefunden hat diese umzusetzen (weshalb es erstmal keine solchen Pläne gibt), da es bei einem PVP-Spiel nunmal nicht so toll ist, wenn man F2P nur bis RR 40 spielen kann und als Bezahlkunde bis RR60 und als Premiumkunde bis RR80, denn das käme dann für die Kunden direkt so rüber als würde man sich die "imbaness" erkaufen können. I.e. der von allen verhasste Itemshop in dem man für Geld Vorteile erkaufen kann.

Ein "wird es niemals geben und können wir uns überhaupt nicht vorstellen" klingt aber definitiv anders...

HDRO und EQ2 versuchen ja auch ganz geschickt die Sachen so zu integrieren und zu verstecken, aber sobald die Schiene integriert ist läuft es immer auf dasselbe hinaus, wie man bei RoM oder Allods gut sehen kann. Es bleibt halt meist nicht bei rein kosmetischen Dingen, da der Anreiz für den Kauf viel größer ist, wenn man etwas "mehr" davon hat. Oder die Spieler werden auf unterschiedlichen Content verteilt, oder es wird einem vorgegaukelt, man könne auch alles im Spiel "erreichen" (auch wenn sich dann rechnerisch nachweisen lässt, dass kein Mensch der mind. 8h pro Tag mit Schlafen/Essen/Toilette verbringt auch nur ansatzweise in einem vernünftigen Zeitrahmen "mithalten" kann ohne zu löhnen).

PS: Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden. Es geht mir nicht darum, dass WAR ein F2P Browserspiel wird (oder das typische Asia-Itemshop-Spiel), sondern, dass man in der Industrie (besonders bei "kleineren" MMOs) festgestellt hat, dass man mit gestaffelten Bezahlsystemen (von gratis mit Einschränkungen bis Vollpreis+Extras) einfach mehr verdienen kann und daher glaube ich, dass WAR wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet so etwas integrieren wird.



Rhaven schrieb:


> Logisch, denn selbst Blizzard wird in den letzten Jahren (respektive den letzten Monaten) einen Rückgang der Abozahlen verzeichnet haben müssen. Aber das wird wohl niemand hören wollen.
> 
> Und wenn man dann erstmal einen gewissen Qualitätsstand erreicht hat, gilt es den zu halten und vorallem zu finanzieren.



Traditionell sinken die Spielerzahlen bei WoW immer vor Addons. Mit ICC haben sicher einige nochmal gespielt und den LK verklopft (ich auch zb. - den hasst man ja richtig wenn man die Story etwas verfolgt hat) aber dann ist die Luft halt raus wenn man nicht der Twinker, Arenajunkie oder Powerraider ist der auch noch die letzten +1 spellpower aus jedem Itemslot quetschen muss. Ruby-Sanctum war eher mau (auch vom Encounter her ziemlich langweilig im Vergleich zu ICC) und es kommt ja wohl nichts mehr bis Cataclysm.


----------



## Rhaven (27. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Traditionell sinken die Spielerzahlen bei WoW immer vor Addons. Mit ICC haben sicher einige nochmal gespielt und den LK verklopft (ich auch zb. - den hasst man ja richtig wenn man die Story etwas verfolgt hat) aber dann ist die Luft halt raus wenn man nicht der Twinker, Arenajunkie oder Powerraider ist der auch noch die letzten +1 spellpower aus jedem Itemslot quetschen muss. Ruby-Sanctum war eher mau (auch vom Encounter her ziemlich langweilig im Vergleich zu ICC) und es kommt ja wohl nichts mehr bis Cataclysm.



Wäre das Bezahlsystem bei Warhammer Online momentan nicht so zum kotzen, würd ich auch gerne mal wieder rein schauen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema :<


----------



## MacarothSlaydo (27. August 2010)

@ Churchak:
 das heißt Black Library 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich persönlich finde die welt eigentlich richtig gut umgesetzt
klar kleinere änderungen, um es passender für ein mmo zu machen, aber stimmungmäßig...

ich finde, die haben die düstere stimmung, die in allen büchern rüberkommt ganz gut umgesetzt
die modelle und rüstungen sehen klasse aus
orks und goblins sind erst recht richtig gut geworden, mit der sprache und ihrem auftreten
(ich hab kein klitzerkram, keeein klitzerkram boss)

sicherlich ist nicht alles perfekt, aber es ist fast  so, wie ich es mir vorstellen würde


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2010)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Wäre das Bezahlsystem bei Warhammer Online momentan nicht so zum kotzen, würd ich auch gerne mal wieder rein schauen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema :<



Genau das hält auch mich davon ab wieder anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2010)

MacarothSlaydo schrieb:


> @ Churchak:
> das heißt Black Library
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wusst ich wollt dich nur testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (27. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Eine einheitliche, komplette Welt würde aber noch weiter von der Lore entfernt sein.



Es würde sich also weiter von der Lore entfernen, wenn man statt dem Hochpass, ein Gebiet an Talabecland hätte grenzen lassen, welches sich auch tatsächlich in Reichweite befindet? Ahja... :-|



Pymonte schrieb:


> WAR spielt in einem Paralleluniversum (habe ich ja selbst geschrieben), passt aber bei der derzeitigen W8. Edi auch gut ins originale Warhammer Universum. Die Geschichte spielt vor dem Sturm des Chaos (bzw repräsentiert diesen). 2518 waren die ersten Vorläufer dieses Kriegs. Natürlich kann es auch 2522 sein, aber WAR spielt definitiv vor 2523, weil da der Sturm des Chaos war und Tchar'Zanek das WAR pendant zu Archaon sein soll.
> Das ist ja auch nur ein RP Flag
> 
> 
> ...



Äh ja.. erstmal spielt der Sturm des Chaos 2521-22, und was du anführst ist immer noch kein Beweis, dass WAR 2518 spielt. Ich würde gerne wissen, wo du das her hast.
Und dass das Ganze ein Pendant sein soll kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, denn es heißt nicht umsonst "Zeitalter der Abrechnung". Das würde wohl eher darauf hindeuten, dass es danach spielt. Aber wie gesagt, da _gibt _es nichts offizielles. Das sind alles nur vage Vermutugen.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Man sollte halt ein Paralleluniversum machen, Vorlage von GW, denn sonst hätte man das Spielkonzept eben nicht umsetzen dürfen.
> Ich weiß nicht, warum man sich so darüber aufregt. Würde man regelmäßig Archaon umholzen wäre dass doch noch viel schlimmer und ein stärkerer Lorebruch.


Ja...man kann aber auch ein Star Wars Spiel machen, ohne dauernd Darth Vader umhauen zu müssen, wie man an SWG sieht O_o




Pymonte schrieb:


> Habe ich in keinem MMO erlebt. Und der Effekt kam bisher auch in keinem PC Spiel rüber.



Da hat jemand noch kein Penumbra gespielt :-B
Nicht so wichtig. Feststeht, dass man es zumindest hätte versuchen können.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Schonmal die Imperiumskampagen gespielt? Seuchen, eingesperrte Chaoskultisten, Verräter, etc



Tut mir Leid. Meiner Meinung nach kommt es in WAR nunmal viel zu zahm rüber.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich war lange Zeit SL einer Gruppe. Ja, die meisten Grundkarrieren sind "normal", so ist es eben in Fantasy RSPs. Spätestens ab der 2. Runde wächst der Char dann da aber raus. Nach ca 3 Jahren spielen waren meine Spieler alle in ihrer 4. Karriere und auch Helden ... und erst ab der 2. Karriere konnte man die coolen Abenteuer auspacken, vorher sind die SCs ja sehr zerbrechlich. Und ein MMO würde sicherlich super Spaß machen, wenn mein Stufe 1 Lumpensammler stirbt, weil er 2 Gors begegnet. Und ein lumpensammmler, der x Gegner tötet ist genauso unreal.



Das Prinzip, sich als ein dreckiger Bauer oder Laienkämpfer in einer bedrohlichen Welt durchschlagen zu müssen, hat auch schon in anderen Spielen gut genug hingehauen (siehe UO).



Pymonte schrieb:


> Hm, hat bei mir keine Priorität und würde auch nicht viel ausmachen.



Selbstverständlich :-B


----------



## OldboyX (27. August 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Trotzdem frag ich mich immer noch wie man einem Spiel was einen besseren Start als Wow hingelegt hat. Keinen Massenhype ausgelößt hat und zu jederzeit weniger Kunden hat. Mit einem scheißenden Goldesel vergleichen kann, der sich seit Jahren windet und somit dementsprechend mehr als genügend Geld hat für Serverlandschaften, Niederlassungen etc....
> 
> Und ich frage mich ob du gerade die Wochenlangen Serverausfälle, monatelanges warten auf Content einfach nur verdrängst.
> 
> ...



Ich verdränge nichts davon, aber verdrängt ihr (du?) hier (wenn das RVR Pack dann im November oder Dezember kommt, falls es wie versprochen noch dieses Jahr kommt), dass damit gute 1,5 Jahre auf neuen Content gewartet wurde? Oder die grottige Performance oder das AOE Gebombe das mehr als ein gutes Jahr in WAR nicht wirklich angegangen wurde und jetzt zwar besser ist, aber in keinster Weise mit den anderen gängigen MMOs mithalten kann (WoW, HDRO, Aion, EVE, Age of Conan, Everquest 2 etc. laufen alle besser als WAR und damit meine ich nicht die 500+ Spieler Schlachten, sondern eben Sachen wie die langen Ladezeiten, Verzögerungen wenn ich auf "join Scenario klicke von bis zu 5 Sekunden wo nichts passiert, unnötige Nachladeruckler an allen möglichen obstrusen Stellen obwohl die Grafik nun nicht wirklich großartig ist und ich einen flotten Rechner habe, Ruckeln und Lags in Szenarios, wo es um 12 vs. 12 geht, unglaubliches Ruckeln im Hintergrund wenn ich im SC das Statfenster offen habe, Close to Desktop, etc.). 

Und den Vergleich stellt man einfach interessehalber an, weil es wohl Gründe geben muss wieso WoW so viel besser bei den Leuten ankommt als WAR und ich glaube nicht, dass das WoW Universum so viel interessanter ist als das WAR Universum. Ich denke das Gegenteil ist der Fall, nur hat WoW das "bessere" Spiel in Vielerelei hinsicht (vielfältiger, weniger Bugs, läuft besser auf mehr und älteren Rechnern usw.) produziert. Welche Faktoren dies nun sind ist für mich einfach interessant und die lapidare Erklärung "WoW ist halt mainstream und für die kiddies gemacht und deshalb so erfolgreich" ist völliger Kindergarten, denn wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätten alle anderen es auch "einfach so" gemacht, denn Turbine, Mythic, Sony usw. hätten auch alle gern 10 Mio Abos und nicht 300k - das kann man getrost als gesetzt sehen.



Churchak schrieb:


> *seutz* ich versuche gar nix klein zu reden höhr doch auf mir sachen zu unterstellen .........
> Deine aussage in grob " SC2 super verkauft = super game, WAR spielen derzeit nur noch wenige = doofes game" ich darauf " WAR,Aion,AoC bei erscheinen (was zum teil nun 2 jahre her ist) haben sich alle super verkauft unteranderm dank hype.



Nein, meine Aussage ist, dass ein Spiel das sich sehr gut verkauft (bzw. bei einem MMO vor allem auch die Abokurve nach dem Start) mehr "richtig" gemacht hat, als eines, das sich schlechter verkauft oder bei dem die Abozahlen deutlich sinken und mein Interesse gilt den Faktoren die darüber entscheiden welches Spiel nun erfolgreich ist und welches nicht und ich glaube, dass die "Qualität" (darunter verstehe ich die Summe aller Kleinigkeiten wie Bugs, gute Sprecher, gut präsentierte Story, technisch sauber gelöst, etc. die NICHT reine Geschmackssache sind) dabei eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Eine weitere Rolle spielt sicherlich die Tatsache, dass man für ein sehr erfolgreiches Spiel den Geschmack vieler Menschen treffen sollte, was auch eine Kunst ist. Zudem verzeihen hier MMOs noch weniger, weil man das Spiel als Kunde laufend mit Geld "bewertet". Bei einem Erstkauf kann man noch durch Werbung oder Hype geblendet sein, bei einem Abo nach 3 Monaten "first hand" Erfahrung ist das kaum noch der Fall.



> Weder du noch ich können wissen wieviele von denen die sich SC die letzen wochen gekauft haben es in 2 jahren noch spielen und das das bedeutend weniger sein dürften als es immo der fall ist sollte nicht so unwahrscheinlich sein ........ das sc1 und D2 immer noch gespielt wird streitet keiner ab aber die massen die es 2002 waren sind es bei weiten nicht mehr was mehr als natürlich.
> WAR wird im übrigen nach 2 jahren auch noch gespielt und der teil den man für lau spieln kann sogar noch mehr ...... obs in 8 jahren noch läuft ka wird man sehn oder halt auch nicht deswegen jetzt ne Welle zu machen und einen auf "ätschibätschi" zu machen ist kindisch.



Selbst wenn es so ist, so ist für SC2 weniger relevant wie viele es in 2 Jahren noch spielen werden, denn das gesamte Konzept basiert nicht auf einem Abo-modell wie bei einem MMO, man muss nicht monatlich Geld einspielen, man muss keinen neuen Content bieten (Multiplayer basiert wie du schon sagtest auf Ladder, den Leuten die das Spielen ist die "competition" Anreiz genug, neue Maps kann jeder selber machen und für ein paar vs. Matches bei einer LAN kann man sich auch nach Jahren begeistern - SC1 oder WC3 wurde bei meinen Kumpels oft genug mal eben auf einer kleinen LAN mal wieder gern gespielt).

So oder so hält sich SC2 nach wie vor an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts (1 Monat nach dem Verkaufsstart) und alle in meinem Bekanntenkreis würden es bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen (du vlt. nicht keine Ahnung), 1 Monat nach dem Start von WAR sah das bereits ganz anders aus und die meisten die ich kannte haben dann schon aufgehört und allen die sie kannten von einem Kauf abgeraten (auch in den Foren war die Heulerei Groß)...



> Du solltest deinen Blick nicht auf den Euro start richten sondern auf den in der Usa welcher Monate davor war.DA lief zu anfang aber rein garnix flüssig.Bzw der Warstart war für MMO verhältnisse sehr gut was sie plamiert hat war der Start der Open beta der kräftig in die Hosen ging wobei das aber auch "nur" im Euroraum der fall war (dein zitierter fehler 4xx).Das die Leute von Mythic dann so ,salop gesagt, nachlässig und schlampig in den folge Monaten waren das ist hier eher das Prob,allerdings wird das wohl auch mit den entlassungen von EA zusammen hängen.Aber intressiert im nachhinein eh keinen und dich schon gar nicht .



Der Start (gemessen an wie schnell die Server verfügbar und lauffähig waren) war für mich auch nicht so großartig das Problem, sondern eher das was da an den Start ging. Mir ist schon klar, dass man relativ reibungslos auch spielen konnte, aber das was man spielen konnte war ein einziger Bughaufen und der Unterschied von der Open-Beta zum Release war kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden und man hat einfach direkt die Beta gespielt (von der jeder im Forum meinte, dass das unmöglich am Ende der Woche so released werden kann mit der Performance, diesem Mob-Pathing, dem Chat usw. - wurde es aber und vieles blieb sehr lange noch so, manches bis heute).



> Man könnt nunnoch drauf hinweisen das nach gut 15 Jahren MMO entwicklung neue Spiele ganz andere Dinge bringen müssen(und vorallem schon in möglichst grosser vielfallt) um überhaupt mit dem Arsch von nem Gro der Spielerschaft angeschaut zu werden bzw was noch wichtiger ist gehalten zu werden.Ist halt nicht mehr/kaum noch möglich ,wie von dir in post 109 beschrieben,erst mal klein anzufangen und dann nach und nach zu wachsen und zu verbessern ist quasi nen unding (siehe zB AoC wie schnell da nach mehr Content schrien wurde) weil ganz einfach das gro der Spielerschaft möglichst jetzt und gleich mega sachen haben will und wenn es das nicht gleich bekomm wieder zum "alten" spiel zurückgeht.



Du hast Recht, dass ein Produkt sich immer an der aktuellen Konkurrenz messen lassen muss, aber ich muss widersprechen, dass "klein anfangen und nach und nach zu wachsen" nicht möglich sei. EVE oder HDRO haben es doch sehr schön vorgemacht. AoC und WAR habens nicht so toll hingekriegt und HG:L oder Tabula Rasa haben es überhaupt nicht hingekriegt. Wir reden doch hier über mögliche Gründe und über das "wieso" (oder zumindest ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Überraschenderweise stellt man dabei fest, dass AoC, WAR, HG:L, Tabula Rasa, Fury oder Vanguard im Verhältnis zu EVE oder HDRO (denen es besser erging und die vom Start weg gewachsen und nicht geschrumpft sind) nicht unedingt weniger umfangreich waren oder sich initial schlechter verkauft hätten. Nein, das was die erstgenannten Spiele alle verbindet ist, dass sie im völlig unfertigen Zustand auf den Markt geworfen wurden und sehr sehr stark verbuggt waren (und damit in den ersten 3 Monaten den allergrößten Teil der Kunden wieder verloren haben und ein enttäuschter Kunde kommt so schnell nicht wieder), was sich dann im Laufe der Zeit mehr oder weniger verbessert hat. (AoC hat z.B. nicht umsonst den "most improved MMO" Award bekommen).



> tjo und du deine auf ich hab miniruckler und stack permanent sprich sachen die ich nicht kenne von WAR nehm wir uns wohl beide nix ......



Das ist das Problem mit Fanboys und der Tatsache, dass ich zwar 10 Bugs aufzählen kann, aber das dann mit "aber bei WoW hab ich auch einmal Lags erlebt, dass es unspielbar war" aufgewogen wird und daraus dann geschlußfolgert wird, dass die Spiele "ca. gleich viele Bugs haben und ca. gleich gut laufen". Das einzige was ich dazu sagen kann ist, dass die 80%+ die WAR verlassen haben wohl der beste und einzige "Beweis" sind. WAR hat deutlich mehr Bugs (auch wenn du das in alle möglichen Richtungen relationsbereinigst) als zb. SC2.



> aber genau das machst du wenn du ...
> 
> ... schreibst. Denn auch nen WoW,HDRO oder EvE hat bedeutend mehr Bugs und ist bedeutend Buganfälliger als nen SC2 schon allein aus dem grund weil alle 4 (ich nehm WAR mit rein) bedeutend mehr Variablen haben was schief gehn kann und man bedeutend schlechter alles durchtesten kann als in nem "einfacher" gestrickten Spiel ala SC wo es "nur" darum geht das man ne Base schnellst möglich hoch zimmert und dann mit massen sich gegenseitig zu überrollen (jajaja ich vereinfache nun extrem schlag mich *augenroll*).



Nach mehrmaligen Versuchen dir zu erklären was eine Analogie ist muss ich feststellen, dass du es nicht verstehen willst. Ich kann auch die Innenraumausstattung eines Mercedes S-Klasse und eines Fiat Panda vergleichen, deshalb behaupte ich noch lange nicht, dass ein Fiat Panda DAS GLEICHE wie ein Mercedes sei oder auf dieselbe Stufe gehört. Dazu kommt, dass die Dinger entsprechend unterschiedlich viel kosten (wohlgemerkt auch bei den laufenden Kosten), doch wenn beide genau gleich viel kosten würden (wohlgemerkt auch bei den laufenden Kosten), dann würde es wohl noch genau so viele Fiat Panda geben im Verhältnis zu Mercedes S-Klasse, wie es WAR Spieler im Verhältnis zu WoW Spieler gibt....

Man kann die grundverschiedensten Dinge vergleichen, wenn sie sich in mindestens einem Merkmal ähnlich sind, auf eine Stufe stelle ich sie damit noch lange nicht.



> und schon wieder unterstellst du mir sachen ohne ende wo bitte schreib ich (oder deute ich an das ich selbiges glaube) das es in WAR keine rückläufigen Spielerzahlen gibt,oder WAR bugfrei ist (wobei ich mich dagegenwehre das es so massen bugs sind wie du hier behauptest .....) wo schreib ich was das keine server geschlossen wurden(damit unterstellst du mir auch noch totale geistige umnachtung weil 2 minuten googeln es als offensichtliche falschaussage da stehlassen) oder das man nicht entwickler entlassen hät? selbst die sache mit dem erweitert und verbessern saugst du dir aus den fingern oh man .....
> 
> bzw erstaunlich wie sehr du dich nun wo du es (wieder) nicht mehr spielst (mal )wieder auf WAR einschiesst war doch mal paar wochen ruhe. lustig lustig das ^^



In der Summe der Posts (die ich sicher nicht raussuchen werde) hast du dich auf die ein oder andere Weise gegen alle diese Sachen gesträubt bzw. sie trivialisiert (Serverschließungen tun dem Spiel nur gut, weil dann sind die verbliebenen wenigstens gut gefüllt oder bei den ersten Schließungen das gern genannte Argument - es wurden nur fälschlicherweise zum Release zu viele aufgemacht; Spielerzahlen sind konstant oder steigen sogar leicht wurde auch mal gern behauptet, Entwickler entlassen ist normal nachdem ein MMO gestartet ist, es wurden gar nicht so viele entlassen, sind alles nur Gerüchte, es gibt doch eh ständig Veränderungen usw.).

Wie oft und intensiv ich im Forum poste hängt von meiner Laune ab und davon wieviele von eurer "Gang" bei der Diskussion mitmachen. Wo es kein Kontra gibt wirds schnell fad und da war mal in letzter Zeit wenig los hier im WAR Forum. Jetzt gibt es natürlich neue Ankündigungen und da gibt es einfach Zündstoff.

Im Endeffekt lässt sich das doch sehr einfach zusammenfassen wir sind uns in folgenden Punkten uneinig:

- WAR entwickelt/verändert sich du: angemessen ich: langsam (eines der langsamsten überhaupt in der P2P MMO Branche zusammen mit Vanguard)
- WAR ist verbugt du: auch nicht mehr als andere MMOs ich: mehr als andere MMOs (Vanguard ausgenommen, das ist mind. genauso wenn nicht noch mehr verbuggt)
- WAR hat folgende Performance du: gut (oder annehmbar ka wo du da genau stehst) ich: schlechter als andere MMOs (Vanguard auch ausgenommen hier, das hat auch grottenperformance)

Im Endeffekt weiß ich nicht wieviel Zeit du mit anderen MMOs verbringst und ob du regelmäßig WoW, HDRO, AoC, Everquest2, Vanguard, Aion oder EVE spielst. Ich habe Accounts in all diesen Games und schaue eigentlich relativ regelmäßig überall mal wieder rein, informiere mich und ohne einen Favoriten nennen zu können (jedes Spiel hat seinen eigenen Charakter) kann man meiner Meinung nach relativ neutral nachvollziehen, dass die Messlatte für "Qualitätskontrolle" zb. bei WoW sehr hoch liegt und bei Vanguard oder WAR sehr niedrig, dass bei HDRO der deutsche Client oft vernachlässigt wird (da gibt es oft monatelang Texte die nicht in ihre Boxes passen, weil sie zu lang sind - Probleme die es in der englischen Version nicht gibt), dass sich in Vanguard oder WAR über Monate sehr wenig bis nichts tut und bei (krassester Unterschied) in WoW ständig allerlei verändert, ver(schlimm)bessert oder hinzugefügt wird usw.

Wem welches Spiel am besten gefällt und wie stark man diese Dinge bewertet ist natürlich individuell verschieden (auch wenn hier die Masse in einem "Beliebtheitswettbewerb" einen Sieger kennt), aber diese Sachen lassen sich sogar verifzieren (einfach mal die Summe aus allen Veränderungen über X Zeit nehmen z.b. oder die Bugs zählen und nach schwere kategorisieren) nur ist der Aufwand dafür (leider - manchen hier würd ichs gern unter die Nase reiben) natürlich viel zu groß und ich werde ihn sicher nicht betreiben. Doch wenn jemand mir weismachen will, dass sich in WAR doch genausoviel tue wie in WoW, oder es genauso tadellos flüssig, lagfrei, bugfrei und reibungsfrei laufen würde wie WoW (alles im aktuellen Zustand bitte) dann klingt das für mich einfach sehr stark nach:

Mimimi der Fiat Panda ist genauso schnell wie der Mercedes S-Klasse. Buhuuu du hast meinen Fiat Panda beleidigt. Nur Pech (für mich), dass sich das in diesem Fall auf sehr einfache Weise widerlegen lässt und bei MMOs nicht. Dabei will ich in keiner Weise euer Spiel madig machen, nur gewisse Verhältnismäßigkeiten ins rechte Licht rücken und zum Besten geben wieso einerseits ich persönlich nicht weiter abonniere und andererseits wieso (meiner Überzeugung nach) WAR so viele Spieler verloren hat und wohl auch in naher Zukunft nicht zurückgewinnen wird bzw. weiter schrumpfen wird (Cataclysm und SWTOR werden dazu beitragen, denn selbst wenn die hardcore-WARler hier im Forum Cataclysm vlt. nichtmal mit Samthandschuhen anfassen würden tummeln sich einige Leute auf den WAR Servern die sich das anschaun werden - SWTOR wohl noch mehr).


----------



## Rhaven (27. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [...] Welche Faktoren dies nun sind ist für mich einfach interessant und die lapidare Erklärung "WoW ist halt mainstream und für die kiddies gemacht und deshalb so erfolgreich" ist völliger Kindergarten, denn wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätten alle anderen es auch "einfach so" gemacht, denn Turbine, Mythic, Sony usw. hätten auch alle gern 10 Mio Abos und nicht 300k - das kann man getrost als gesetzt sehen.



Naja, die kamen einfach zu spät, haben was anderes umsetzen wollen (oder es zumindest versucht) und stehen nun halt da, mit 300.000 Abos.

Und ganz ehrlich: Ich musste mich nach 4 Jahren WoW erst einmal ernsthaft mit der Warhammermaterie beschäftigen (was Spielmechanik und co betrifft), um überhaupt zurecht zu kommen. WoW erscheint mir vom gameplay her unglaublich einfach und da braucht niemand abstreiten, dass es genau dadurch auch viele "jüngere" Spieler anzieht. Zudem hat sich das "Leicht zu lernen - Schwer zu meistern" System in "Leicht zu lernen - Leicht zu meistern" geändert, was das ganze noch unterstreicht


----------



## Pymonte (27. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Es würde sich also weiter von der Lore entfernen, wenn man statt dem Hochpass, ein Gebiet an Talabecland hätte grenzen lassen, welches sich auch tatsächlich in Reichweite befindet? Ahja... :-|
> 
> Äh ja.. erstmal spielt der Sturm des Chaos 2521-22, und was du anführst ist immer noch kein Beweis, dass WAR 2518 spielt. Ich würde gerne wissen, wo du das her hast.
> Und dass das Ganze ein Pendant sein soll kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, denn es heißt nicht umsonst "Zeitalter der Abrechnung". Das würde wohl eher darauf hindeuten, dass es danach spielt. Aber wie gesagt, da _gibt _es nichts offizielles. Das sind alles nur vage Vermutugen.
> ...



Ich geh mal nur darauf ein, der Rest ist eh nur pesönliche Meinung und Vorliebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum 1. Einwurf:

Tatsächlich in Reichweite ist eh relativ. Tatsächlich in Reichweite ist wirklich nur das, was auch direkt angrenzt. Und da wäre man mit dem RvR Szenario nicht zurande gekommen. Man hätte alternativ auch Kislev nehmen können . Oder Sylvania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber um ehrlich zu sein, hat man sich aus einem guten Grund für den Nordpass entschieden. Man schaue sich nur mal die Zonen Imp/Chaos an. Die liegen NIE direkt beieinander. Sondern sind eigentlich weit getrennt (bei Orks/Zwergen auch. Nur bei den Elfen nicht, da die auf der selben Insel kämpfen). Das sind die eigentlichen Frontverläufe. Man hätte die Zonen natürlich getrennt bauen können, aber dann wäre die Welt noch zerstückelter gewesen. Man hätte natürlich nur einseitige Schauplätze wählen können (also immer nur den Angriff des CHaos aufs Imperium), aber dann wäre das Zonendesign recht eintönig gewesen. Ist halt immer eine schwere Entscheidung, was man wie reinbringt. Allen kann man es eh nciht recht machen. Ich habe die Zonen von Anfang an als "unabhängige Gebiete" betrachtet. Die Reise vom Nordpass ins Talabecland war ingame zwar sehr kurz, aber für meinen Charakter eine lange Reise. Die RvR Zone betrachte ich einfach als den Weg vom Hochpass über Kislev bis ins Imperium, wo man ständig kämpft.

Sicher, die Zonen hätten auch folgendermaßen aufgebaut sein können:
Nordland - Ostland - Talabecland - Reikland, aber das wäre weit weniger spannend und würde das Imperium schon arg zerschlagen aussehen lassen (nicht umsonst beschweren sich ja manche Elfenspieler, dass Ulthuan ja sozusagen "Fast überrant" ist. Dort spielt man ja nur in dem einen Land)

Zum 2. Einwurf:

Der Sturm des Chaos war 2521 i.Z., er beginnt aber viel früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Valten wurde ja auch nicht erst 2521 entdeckt und Archaons Streitmacht überfällt das Imperium auch nicht erst 2521, sondern es gab schon mehrere Kontingente, die vorher angegriffen haben.
Wie ich nun darauf komme, das WAR nicht nach dem Sturm des Chaos spielt? Ganz einfach, weil er mit keiner Silbe auf den Homepages und im Spiel erwähnt wird. Hätte Archaon das Imperium zuvor geplündert und würde Tchar'zanek nach ihm kommen, dann würde das auch so in der Story beschrieben werden und man hätte nicht extra ein alternativ-Szenario erschaffen müssen. Desweiteren gabs auch mal eine Erklärung in einem frühen Podcast, dass Archaon nicht in dieser Zeitlinie existiert.
Stattdessen hat man aber alle Oberhäupter bis auf Malekith ersetzt und eine neue, recht ähnliche Geschichte ersonnen. (Siehe auch Collectors Edition mit dem Aufstieg von Tchar als Auserwählten der Götter).
Zeitlich kann das natürlich vom Beginn der Inthonisation des Imperators bis sonstwann spielen. Aber ich finde die Parallelen zum Sturm des Chaos verblüffend. 
Und Age of Reckoning wurde nur als schlagkräftiger Titel gewählt, weil man a) im RvR beide Könige gefangen nehmen kann und er besser passt als "Sturm des Chaos" wo der Schlachtverlauf sehr einseitig ist.

Und zu guter Letzt:
Hm, das habe ich auch nie gesagt. Aber man sollte ja einen Erzfeind für das ZEITALTER DER ABRECHNUNG haben. Die Destros dürfen Karl festnehmen, aber die Ordnung muss sich mit Barbarenhäuptling XY zufrieden geben? Pah.
Es musste ein König für die "Bösen" geben und da gabs nur Archaon, der ja in WAR nicht existiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also das Pendant Tchar'Zanek.


----------



## Thoraros (27. August 2010)

Die WoW Spielerzahlen, lieber Oldboy, gehen schon sehr lange zurück egal ob ein Addon in Sicht ist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soviel dazu...

Das Problem ist auch einfach, dass WAR so gehyped wurde und dank EA der Endgamecontent nicht rdy war genauso wenig wie die Performance... 

Hätte WAR noch 5 Monate mehr Zeit bekommen, wäre das Spiel wesentlich erfolgreicher als jetzt ...

Zu den zahlungsmethoden kann ich nur zustimmen, aber Mythic möchte ja noch welche hinzufügen.


----------



## Wolfner (27. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich geh mal nur darauf ein, der Rest ist eh nur pesönliche Meinung und Vorliebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das kommt dir RP-Technisch nicht absolut lächerlich vor? :-|

Aber bitte, wenn du das schon in den Wind schlägst, ich hab noch was: Sieh dir mal Wolfenburg in WAR an.
Und erzähl mir ja nicht, dass da zufällig ein zweites Wolfenburg in Ostland steht (und auch als Hauptstadt bezeichnet wird). Oder dass das nur ein Vorort zum normalen Wolfenburg ist, denn da führt auch keine Straße weg.
Das Ding ist absolut lächerlich und ich kann mir bis heute nicht erklären, warum man eine so interessante (und wichtige) Stadt wie Wolfenburg einfach als billige PQ verbraten hat, bei der nichtmal der Ansatz eines Widererkennungswertes zu finden ist (ausser natürlich es versetzt einen schon das Lesen eines draufgeklatschten Namens in Ekstase).
Man hätte das Dorf ja irgendwie anders nennen können, aber nein, wir verbauen uns lieber jede Erweiterungsmöglichkeit in Bezug auf Wolfenburg (man hätte auch nur das Wolfstor einfügen können, es aber verschliessen, ähnlich wie Gilneas in WarCraft).




Pymonte schrieb:


> Zum 2. Einwurf:
> 
> Der Sturm des Chaos war 2521 i.Z., er beginnt aber viel früher
> 
> ...



Offizielles GW Erratum-Statement (aus dem Armeebuch Orks & Goblins zum Jahr 2527):


> 2527 IC Waaaghboss Grimgork Eisenpelz besiegt Archaon, den Ewig Auserwählten, vor den Toren Middenheims im Zweikampf.
> _*Anmerkung:* diese Datumsangabe aus dem Armeebuch Orks und Goblins 7. Edition widerspricht der überall sonst genannten Zeitangabe für den Sturm des Chaos: 2522-2523 IC! Hierzu gab es durch Games Workshop folgende Info: "Die Angabe im Ork und Goblin Armeebuch ist schlicht falsch. Die Jungs müssen sich verschrieben haben.* Natürlich ging der Sturm des Chaos vom Jahre 2521 bis 2522. So, ein wenig Klarheit zu den letzten Ereignissen!*"_
> Felix Jaeger veröffentlicht Band VII seiner Romanreihe «Meine Reisen mit Gotrek» bei der Altdorf-Presse



Natürlich gibt es immer eine Vorgeschichte. Aber um die gings auch gar nicht.

Und eigentlich sind nur Grumlok/Gazbag und Tchar'Zanek neu erfundene Anführer. Die restlichen 4 sind in der originalen Lore vorhanden.
Und ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Halbwahrheiten hier schön langsam etwas unangenehm finden ò_ó

Genauso weiß ich nach wie vor nicht, wie du für WAR auf das Jahr 2518 kommst....
Engra Todesklinge steht putzmunter in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt und der hatte seine Hochzeiten aber um 2300 (auch wenn der wahrscheinlich unsterblich ist, frag ich mich doch was der hier tut). Aber würde es da irgendwo spielen, dann passt die Geschichte wieder nicht mit Karl Franz zusammen.
Um abzuschließen, es fällt dir sicher schon auf, diese ganze Umsetzung ist ziemlich verworren und schwamming. Und genau das meinte ich anfangs mit Loreverbiegungen.


----------



## Rhaven (27. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Um abzuschließen, es fällt dir sicher schon auf, diese ganze Umsetzung ist ziemlich verworren und schwamming. Und genau das meinte ich anfangs mit Loreverbiegungen.



Womit Warhammer Online ganz sicher nicht alleine auf dem MMO - Markt ist.


----------



## jack theripper (27. August 2010)

und ich dachte hier gibt es Infos von der GC. da hab ich mich wohl vertan. Wie immer wird hier nur wieder geschrieben wie schlecht oder wie toll WAR ist. Na ja jedem seine eigene Meinung!!!


----------



## OldboyX (27. August 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Die WoW Spielerzahlen, lieber Oldboy, gehen schon sehr lange zurück egal ob ein Addon in Sicht ist oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erfindet wer? Du? Die Abozahlen stagnierten im letzten Quartal 2009 bei 11,5 Mio - genausoviel wie 2008. Außer du meinst mit "sehr lange" den Zeitraum von 1. Quartal 2010 bis jetzt (in dem die Abozahlen sicherlich auch wirklich zurückgegangen sind wie eben immer im Jahr vor einem Addon...Lies einfach nach - WoW baute ständig auf mit Peak zu TBC-Zeiten dann rückläufig, dann bei Wotlk hat man wieder "gepeaked" bzw. ca. gleich wie zu den besten TBC-Zeiten und dann gings abwärts bzw. wirds wohl bis Cataclysm) ). Aber als nächstes kommt dann sicher wieder, lieber Thoraros, dass Blizzard sowieso nur lügt wenn sie Abozahlen veröffentlichen, oder dass dort alle (auch inaktive) Abos gezählt weden, oder irgendwelche Theorien mit Bezug auf die Chinesen und deren "anderes Abomodell". Auf der Basis, dass du die Abozahlen besser weißt als Blizzard sie den Finanzanalysten veröffentlicht kann man leider nicht diskutieren.

Dem Rest kann ich nur zustimmen, auch wenn ich glaube, dass 5 Monate nicht gereicht hätten. 1 Jahr hätte es noch mind. sein sollen.



Rhaven schrieb:


> Womit Warhammer Online ganz sicher nicht alleine auf dem MMO - Markt ist.



Einerseits hast du Recht, andererseits ist es eine freiwillige Entscheidung eine solch mächtige Lizenz umzuseten. Everquest oder WoW oder Aion haben solche Probleme erst gar nicht, da sie nicht lizenzbasiert funktionieren. Bei HDRO hingegen gibt es einen relativ breiten Konsens, dass die (Buch)Lizenz sehr stimmig umgesetzt wurde. Zugeständnisse muss man immer machen, da bei einer 1:1 Umsetzung unmöglich ein tolles MMO rauskommen kann.

Bedenkt man aber wie groß die Tabletop Gemeinde bei WAR ist und wieviele Fans das Universum hat, so ist es jedenfalls kaum gelungen eine nennenswerte Mehrheit dieser Fanbase auch für das WAR - MMO zu begeistern (woran sicherlich nicht die "schlechte" Lore Umsetzung alleine Schuld trägt, aber sie ist wohl auch ein Faktor und gerade zum Release gab es neben den vielen Performance und Bugbeschwerden auch einiges an Threads in denen offensichtlich gut informierte Fans des Universums entsetzt auf die Umsetzung der Lore reagiert haben).



Rhaven schrieb:


> Naja, die kamen einfach zu spät, haben was anderes umsetzen wollen (oder es zumindest versucht) und stehen nun halt da, mit 300.000 Abos.
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich: Ich musste mich nach 4 Jahren WoW erst einmal ernsthaft mit der Warhammermaterie beschäftigen (was Spielmechanik und co betrifft), um überhaupt zurecht zu kommen. WoW erscheint mir vom gameplay her unglaublich einfach und da braucht niemand abstreiten, dass es genau dadurch auch viele "jüngere" Spieler anzieht. Zudem hat sich das "Leicht zu lernen - Schwer zu meistern" System in "Leicht zu lernen - Leicht zu meistern" geändert, was das ganze noch unterstreicht



Dein erster Satz ist denke ich auch völlig unzureichend als Erklärung. WoW war bei weitem nicht das erste MMO, nichtmal das erste Questbasierte (auch wenn das kürzlich einer im SWTOR Interview fälschlich angegeben wurde), oder mit der besten Grafik oder das umfangreichste usw. Und 300.000 Abos für WAR halte ich für nicht sehr realistisch (bzw. nicht sehr aktuell) bei 9 Servern wären das pro Server 33k Abos. Nach dieser Rechnung hätte WoW nur mit den US + EU Servern bei 370 Servern schon über 12 Mio Abos - I think not - und selbst wenn auf einen WoW Server nur halb so viele Leute passen wären das nur in EU + US immer noch bereits 6 Mio Abos.

Zum Gameplay: Da gilt sicherlich, dass der Einsteig bei WoW einfach ist, doch kann ich nicht nachvollziehen inwiefern WAR so viel schwieriger sein soll, man startet doch genauso mit 2? Skills rennt an irgend ein Mob und kann praktisch gar nicht verlieren und von da an wird es stetig mehr - ab 10 gibts dann Talentpunkte usw. Natürlich muss man sich umgewöhnen wenn man lange auf ein MMO eingeschossen ist, aber ich kann wirklich nicht nachvollziehen inwiefern WAR schwieriger zu spielen sein soll oder taktischer etc. als WoW. Im PVE auf keinen Fall (ein Lady Vashj oder Kaelthas oder LichKing oder Sartharion 3d überbietet alles in WAR gebotene an Komplexität um ein Vielfaches) und im PVP ist es allerhöchstens noch die Komponente, dass man bei groß angelegtem RVR (siehe Mong Zerg) einen großen TS braucht sowie eine vernünftige Organisation und die KTs müssen halt dann dorthin laufen wo es von Mong (bzw. dem Lead) angesagt wird. Mehr Aufwand (für die wenigen die es organisieren) als ein WoW-Arena Match oder eine BG-Stamm? Klar. Schwieriger zu spielen was genaues Timing, Übersicht und Einsatz von bestimmten Fähigkeiten im richtigen Moment, Konter etc. im wirklichen Gefecht für den einzelnen angeht als bsp. ein Arena-Match in WoW? Definitiv nicht.

Daneben glaube ich auch nicht, dass "schwer zu meistern" in WoW weggefallen wäre. Das Problem ist nur, dass sich der Mehrwert für das "meistern" massiv verschoben hat. Früher gabs fürs "meistern" komplett eigenen Content (zu TBC hatte ein "meister" Zugang zu Black Temple und ein "casual" schaffte mit seiner casual Gilde nichtmal Moroes in Karazhan) und eigenes Gear und damit einhergehend auch einen gewissen Elite-Status und absolute Übermächtigkeit im PVP (Ich erinnere mich noch gut an T3 equip im BG zu Classic Zeiten gegen die blauen lowbob-nonraider und nicht hardcore PVP-RAng sitzfetisch - übelst!).

Das hat sich geändert und fürs "meistern" gibt es lediglich noch ein paar Achievements, einen Titel und das (wenig befriedigende) Wissen, dass man den LK im hardmode mit verbundenen Augen und einer Hand auf dem Rücken besiegt hat. Zugang zum LK bzw. der ganzen Instanze und den 2 Instanzen davor hat aber nun jeder per Random Raid auf einfache Weise und auch das Equipment unterscheidet sich höchstens noch durch eine leicht andere Farbe und ein paar Zahlen. Exklusive Skins? Denkste...

Somit ist das "meistern" (für meine Begriffe - und das zeigt sich auf meinem Server zumindest auch im Sterben der "Progress-Gilden") einfach für viele uninteressant geworden. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad um den LK auf Hero zu legen ist aber auf keinen Fall "leichter" geworden im Vergleich zu einem Ragnaros in MC (im Gegenteil eher höher und die Topgilden legen Sachen nur deshalb so schnell, weil die Professionalität mit der die Jagd nach World-First betrieben wird auch exponentiell gestiegen ist). Genauso ist es nach wie vor sehr schwierig in der Arena Platz 1 in einem Bracket zu schaffen und damit "wütender" oder "brutaler" oder was auch immer gerade aktuell ist -Gladiator zu werden.


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nein, meine Aussage ist, dass ein Spiel das sich sehr gut verkauft (bzw. bei einem MMO vor allem auch die Abokurve nach dem Start) mehr "richtig" gemacht hat, als eines, das sich schlechter verkauft oder bei dem die Abozahlen deutlich sinken und mein Interesse gilt den Faktoren die darüber entscheiden welches Spiel nun erfolgreich ist und welches nicht und ich glaube, dass die "Qualität" (darunter verstehe ich die Summe aller Kleinigkeiten wie Bugs, gute Sprecher, gut präsentierte Story, technisch sauber gelöst, etc. die NICHT reine Geschmackssache sind) dabei eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Eine weitere Rolle spielt sicherlich die Tatsache, dass man für ein sehr erfolgreiches Spiel den Geschmack vieler Menschen treffen sollte, was auch eine Kunst ist. Zudem verzeihen hier MMOs noch weniger, weil man das Spiel als Kunde laufend mit Geld "bewertet". Bei einem Erstkauf kann man noch durch Werbung oder Hype geblendet sein, bei einem Abo nach 3 Monaten "first hand" Erfahrung ist das kaum noch der Fall.


Das würde im umkehrschluss bedeuten das seit 5 jahren kein einziges MMO gegeben hat welches da rein fällt,da es kein einziges MMO gibt welches das geschafft hat (EvE mal ausen vor, wobei man da den Vorteil des Monopols im Sektor Weltraum MMO hat gegönnt seis ihm trotzdem) Abos = Verkaufte Spiele zu halten oder gar zu steigern. Das" Problem" ist doch in meinen Augen nicht die Quali,sondern das die meisten neuen MMOs nur der Lückenbüsser bis zum nächsten Add-on sind und es immer mit dem "Haupt" MMO verglichen wird und wenn es nicht mindestens genauso tolle Gefühle auslöst (vom Umfang und Bugfreiheit ganz zu schweigen)wie vom "alten" Game,es halt recht fix wieder aufgegeben wird natürlich nachdem man sich im Forum drüber ausgekotzt hat.



OldboyX schrieb:


> SC2 .... einer LAN kann man sich auch nach Jahren begeistern - SC1 oder WC3 wurde bei meinen Kumpels oft genug mal eben auf einer kleinen LAN mal wieder gern gespielt


hat das spiel nicht sind die Blizz server unten ist auch nix mit SC 2 spieln (naja solo geht Erfolge werden aber auch nicht gewertet) und sollte es irgendwann mal bei Blizz die idee geben da Geld zu verlangen (und ich bin mir sicher das das passieren wir immerhin gibts auch bei BF und CO überlegungen zu dem Thema sprich da zeichnet sich wohl nen Trent ab) dann kommste auch da nicht drum rum aber naja das ist nun nur Spekulation meinerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





OldboyX schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, dass ein Produkt sich immer an der aktuellen Konkurrenz messen lassen muss, aber ich muss widersprechen, dass "klein anfangen und nach und nach zu wachsen" nicht möglich sei. EVE oder HDRO haben es doch sehr schön vorgemacht.


ich will beide Spiele nicht schllecht reden aber EvE hat den vorteil eines monopols(wie vor 8 jahren DaoC in sachen RvR in nem RPGMMO) wie ich schon schrieb und HdRO ist nie wirklich gewachsen sondern konnte seine Abo zahl "nur" halten und das obwohl sie das schönere PvE haben und vorallem (in meinen Augen) die schönere Welt.Für den "Massengeschmack" wars aber wohl doch nicht gut genug(mancher Brachlandchatgeschädigter HdrO spieler wird nun sagen gott sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Wobei es intressant wär in wie weit bei den zahlen die Lifetime abos mit reinzählen.Irgend nen grund wird es aber geben warum sie nun das Bezahlmodel umstelln.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit Fanboys und der Tatsache, dass ich zwar 10 Bugs aufzählen kann, aber das dann mit "aber bei WoW hab ich auch einmal Lags erlebt, dass es unspielbar war" aufgewogen wird und daraus dann geschlußfolgert wird, dass die Spiele "ca. gleich viele Bugs haben und ca. gleich gut laufen". Das einzige was ich dazu sagen kann ist, dass die 80%+ die WAR verlassen haben wohl der beste und einzige "Beweis" sind. WAR hat deutlich mehr Bugs (auch wenn du das in alle möglichen Richtungen relationsbereinigst) als zb. SC2.


tststs nun wirste wieder unsachlich.
Ich stritt doch nie ab das WAR mehr Bugs hat als SC2 alles andere wäre auch super peinlich für SC2 aus dem einfachen grund da SC2 kein MMO ist sondern nen Solo Spiel welches man mit maximal 7 anderen zur selben zeit spielt,es einfach von der komplexität ne andere Geschichte ist.
Aber das schrieb ich schon 2 mal mindestens ....... 
Und das mein "bericht vom Bug" schlussendlich nur ne reaktion auf dein "schaut her SC2 ist völlig Bugfrei ja Blizz die liefern immer qualität tötöröö!" war wissen wir doch beide.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Nach mehrmaligen Versuchen dir zu erklären was eine Analogie ist muss ich feststellen, dass du es nicht verstehen willst. Ich kann auch die Innenraumausstattung eines Mercedes S-Klasse und eines Fiat Panda vergleichen, deshalb behaupte ich noch lange nicht, dass ein Fiat Panda DAS GLEICHE wie ein Mercedes sei oder auf dieselbe Stufe gehört. Dazu kommt, dass die Dinger entsprechend unterschiedlich viel kosten (wohlgemerkt auch bei den laufenden Kosten), doch wenn beide genau gleich viel kosten würden (wohlgemerkt auch bei den laufenden Kosten), dann würde es wohl noch genau so viele Fiat Panda geben im Verhältnis zu Mercedes S-Klasse, wie es WAR Spieler im Verhältnis zu WoW Spieler gibt....


wenn du unbedingt Auto vergleiche ranziehn willst dann versuch ichs mal andersrum um dir aufzuzeigen das dein Vergleich hinkt.
Ja in der Anschaffung kosten sc2 und nen X belibiges MMO das selbe Geld (mehr oder weniger) wenn man das nun auf Autos ummünzt dann musst du aber noch den Inhalt der dir von beiden Spielen geboten wird betrachten,sprich du bekommst einmal deine S klasse (sc2 oder nen anders Sologame ) und das andere mal 2 S Klassen + zusatzausstattung und pipapo (MMOs).Oder möchtest du nun ernsthaft abstreiten das man bei quasi jeden X beliebigen MMO nicht bedeutend mehr Inhalte bzw Möglichkeiten der Betätigung angeboten bekommt? Ganz davon abgesehn das halt deine eine S Klasse von nem 75 Jährigen gekauft wird er es also den rest seines Lebens 200 Km fährt und somit mit einer tankfüllung auskommt,wärend "meine" 2 S Klassen von Jungspunten gefahrn werden und halt jeden monat XX an Geld für Benzien und Unterhalt verschlingen. Und deswegen ist es Quark da Bugvergleiche ziehn zu wollen oder Innenaustattungen.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Man kann die grundverschiedensten Dinge vergleichen, wenn sie sich in mindestens einem Merkmal ähnlich sind, auf eine Stufe stelle ich sie damit noch lange nicht.


Aber genau das machst du wenn du schreibst (achtung überspitzt) "ätschibätschi SC2 hat zum Start bedeutend weniger Bugs als War!!!123".Damit versuchst du doch (neben dem Provozieren) einen weiss zu machen SC2 wär genauso Buganfällig wie nen MMO,bzw es wär genauso "einfach" nen MMO Bugfrei zu machen wie SC2 schliesslich haben dies ja gerade wieder vorgemacht.Da kannst du genauso gut schreiben "ätschbätschi mein Fingus hat mehr Blätter als dein Kaktus!" mit der Begründung beides sind Pflanzen weswegen man beides vergleichen kann und recht hättest du beides mal bei der behauptung das es Planzen wären und das deine mehr Blätter hät.



OldboyX schrieb:


> In der Summe der Posts (die ich sicher nicht raussuchen werde) hast du dich auf die ein oder andere Weise gegen alle diese Sachen gesträubt bzw. sie trivialisiert (Serverschließungen tun dem Spiel nur gut, weil dann sind die verbliebenen wenigstens gut gefüllt oder bei den ersten Schließungen das gern genannte Argument - es wurden nur fälschlicherweise zum Release zu viele aufgemacht; Spielerzahlen sind konstant oder steigen sogar leicht wurde auch mal gern behauptet, Entwickler entlassen ist normal nachdem ein MMO gestartet ist, es wurden gar nicht so viele entlassen, sind alles nur Gerüchte, es gibt doch eh ständig Veränderungen usw.).


zitate bitte nicht wild behaupten,ich erzähl ja hier auch nicht das ich glaube dich gestern wiederholt nackt durch die Fussgängerzone hab rennen sehn ......



OldboyX schrieb:


> - WAR entwickelt/verändert sich du: angemessen Fich: langsam (eines der langsamsten überhaupt in der P2P MMO Branche zusammen mit Vanguard)


für mich hält es sich im rahmen da ich noch nicht mal alles vom "jetzigen WAR "erlebt" hab



OldboyX schrieb:


> - WAR ist verbugt du: auch nicht mehr als andere MMOs ich: mehr als andere MMOs (Vanguard ausgenommen, das ist mind. genauso wenn nicht noch mehr verbuggt)


Liegt wohl an meiner wahrnehmung oder ich ärgere mich nicht so sehr über Bugs,bzw nehm sie (wenn sie nicht spielentscheident/behinternd sind) weniger wahr,verdränge sie oder wat weiss ich.
Unterm Strich ärgere/ ich mich rückblickend in WAR über Bugs genauso oft/wenig wie in meinen Zeiten in HdRO und WoW,und etwas weniger als damals in DaoC.Ich führe aber auch kein Buch wann mir was aufgefallen ist ich schreib wenn ich muse hab nen ticket und gut ist aber recht oft kommt das nicht vor (das ich eins schreiben könnte).Anderseits sind an mir die Kelche des CtD,Miniruckler,ständigen stucks und was man noch so alles hier im Forum liest vorbei gegangen.Ja die 3-4 mal die ich nen GM begehrte hat ich den sogar immer nach maximal 20 Minuten an der Strippe und er konnt mir sogar helfen.Es mag aber auch daran liegen das die meisten nervigen Bugs in WARhammer im PvE bereich liegen/lagen (Boss bugs in den Krypten oder im Eierfürsten) und ich mich da kaum aufhalte.Mobs die immerwieder wegrennen zB hat ich ewig nimmer,/stuck eintippen musst ich glaube das letzte mal vor 3 monaten und das wo ich sehr gern und sehr viel mit meiner Erzi rumspring.^^ 
Naja am ende bin ich da auch nur kulanter/gelassener ich spiel ja nur ka.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt weiß ich nicht wieviel Zeit du mit anderen MMOs verbringst und ob du regelmäßig WoW, HDRO, AoC, Everquest2, Vanguard, Aion oder EVE spielst.


ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber um gottes willen woher sollt ich mir die zeit stehlen dazu hab ich viel zu oft das RL im nacken mehr als 1 MMO am Stück "schaff" ich nicht,zumal ja ab und an noch nette Sologames gespielt werden wollen. ^^


----------



## Rhaven (27. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du Recht, andererseits ist es eine freiwillige Entscheidung eine solch mächtige Lizenz umzuseten. Everquest oder WoW oder Aion haben solche Probleme erst gar nicht, da sie nicht lizenzbasiert funktionieren. Bei HDRO hingegen gibt es einen relativ breiten Konsens, dass die (Buch)Lizenz sehr stimmig umgesetzt wurde. Zugeständnisse muss man immer machen, da bei einer 1:1 Umsetzung unmöglich ein tolles MMO rauskommen kann.
> 
> Bedenkt man aber wie groß die Tabletop Gemeinde bei WAR ist und wieviele Fans das Universum hat, so ist es jedenfalls kaum gelungen eine nennenswerte Mehrheit dieser Fanbase auch für das WAR - MMO zu begeistern (woran sicherlich nicht die "schlechte" Lore Umsetzung alleine Schuld trägt, aber sie ist wohl auch ein Faktor und gerade zum Release gab es neben den vielen Performance und Bugbeschwerden auch einiges an Threads in denen offensichtlich gut informierte Fans des Universums entsetzt auf die Umsetzung der Lore reagiert haben).



Klar, Blizzard kann an WoW schrauben lassen wie die Entwickler lustig sind. Nur denke ich ist auch hier irgendwann der Punkt erreicht, an dem engefleischte Lore-Fans ihre Stimme erheben werden (Das Spiel beruht ja nach wie vor auf WarCraft). An manchen Stellen ist das ja sogar schon der Fall. Nur kratzt es eine Firma wie Blizzard (mittlerweile ja Activision - Blizzard) herzlich wenig, wenn die Hand voll Lorefreaks abspringen, da sind die finanziellen Rücklagen erst einmal geschaffen.

Im Gegensatz zu Warhammer Online ist das ganze bei World of Warcraft ein schleichender Prozess gewesen und war am Anfang nicht so auffällig


----------



## Pymonte (28. August 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Und das kommt dir RP-Technisch nicht absolut lächerlich vor? :-|


Nö, aber ich bin auch nicht kleinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Aber bitte, wenn du das schon in den Wind schlägst, ich hab noch was: Sieh dir mal Wolfenburg in WAR an.
> Und erzähl mir ja nicht, dass da zufällig ein zweites Wolfenburg in Ostland steht (und auch als Hauptstadt bezeichnet wird). Oder dass das nur ein Vorort zum normalen Wolfenburg ist, denn da führt auch keine Straße weg.
> Das Ding ist absolut lächerlich und ich kann mir bis heute nicht erklären, warum man eine so interessante (und wichtige) Stadt wie Wolfenburg einfach als billige PQ verbraten hat, bei der nichtmal der Ansatz eines Widererkennungswertes zu finden ist (ausser natürlich es versetzt einen schon das Lesen eines draufgeklatschten Namens in Ekstase).
> Man hätte das Dorf ja irgendwie anders nennen können, aber nein, wir verbauen uns lieber jede Erweiterungsmöglichkeit in Bezug auf Wolfenburg (man hätte auch nur das Wolfstor einfügen können, es aber verschliessen, ähnlich wie Gilneas in WarCraft).


Wolfenburg ist aber auch nicht das Highlight der Warhammer Welt. Da gibts bessere Städte wie Middenheim, Talabheim oder vielleicht noch Marienburg.
Die Stadt ist sehr groß im Spiel und wird halt von Dämonenhorden überrannt, die PQ ist auch schön. Man hätte es auch weglassen können, dann wäre da halt nix.



> Offizielles GW Erratum-Statement (aus dem Armeebuch Orks & Goblins zum Jahr 2527):


Ah ja, dann geht der Krieg halt nur 2 Jahre. Ändert nix an der Tatsache, dass WAR vor oder zumindest in dieser Zeit spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und eigentlich sind nur Grumlok/Gazbag und Tchar'Zanek neu erfundene Anführer. Die restlichen 4 sind in der originalen Lore vorhanden.
> Und ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Halbwahrheiten hier schön langsam etwas unangenehm finden ò_ó


Wo siehst du da halbwahrheiten? Das sind 1/3 der Anführer der Warhammerwelt. Warum wurden die wohl neu erfunden? Weil Archaon vielleicht zu mächtig ist für den üblichen 24ger Orderraid? Weil Grimgork aka Grumlok nicht Karak Achtgipfel eingenommen hat? Man hat die Story umgeschrieben, genau aus diesem Grund. Das widerspricht der "Sturm des Chaos" Theorie dennoch nicht.



> Genauso weiß ich nach wie vor nicht, wie du für WAR auf das Jahr 2518 kommst....


Du, das war auch nur grob über den Daumen gepeilt. WAR ist aber definitiv um 2520 rum. Felix und Gotrek sind noch in AD und sie sind bekanntlich vor dem Sturm des Chaos abgerissen. Also wird der Zeitraum so um 2518-2522 sein. 


> Engra Todesklinge steht putzmunter in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt und der hatte seine Hochzeiten aber um 2300 (auch wenn der wahrscheinlich unsterblich ist, frag ich mich doch was der hier tut). Aber würde es da irgendwo spielen, dann passt die Geschichte wieder nicht mit Karl Franz zusammen.
> Um abzuschließen, es fällt dir sicher schon auf, diese ganze Umsetzung ist ziemlich verworren und schwamming. Und genau das meinte ich anfangs mit Loreverbiegungen.


Nö, sehe ich nicht so. Finde ich noch angemessen für ein MMO, das derzeitige Spielprinzip hätte man nicht anders umsetzen können, außer man hätte einbußen im Spielgefühl/dem Design oder anderen essentiellen Dingen machen müssen. Allerdings wäre ein PvE MMO dafür prädestiniert, die Lore wirklich haarklein umzusetzen.


----------



## OldboyX (28. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Das würde im umkehrschluss bedeuten das seit 5 jahren kein einziges MMO gegeben hat welches da rein fällt,da es kein einziges MMO gibt welches das geschafft hat (EvE mal ausen vor, wobei man da den Vorteil des Monopols im Sektor Weltraum MMO hat gegönnt seis ihm trotzdem) Abos = Verkaufte Spiele zu halten oder gar zu steigern. Das" Problem" ist doch in meinen Augen nicht die Quali,sondern das die meisten neuen MMOs nur der Lückenbüsser bis zum nächsten Add-on sind und es immer mit dem "Haupt" MMO verglichen wird und wenn es nicht mindestens genauso tolle Gefühle auslöst (vom Umfang und Bugfreiheit ganz zu schweigen)wie vom "alten" Game,es halt recht fix wieder aufgegeben wird natürlich nachdem man sich im Forum drüber ausgekotzt hat.



Für den westlichen Raum ist das ja auch richtig. Eve ist gewachsen und HDRO meines Wissens nach auch etwas, wenn auch nicht so extrem wie EVE. Im Asiatischen Raum gibts da noch Lineage 2 und jetzt Aion, das zumindest dort auch im ersten Jahr sehr gut gewachsen ist - keine Ahnung wie das mit 2.0 jetzt aussieht. Ansonsten absolut richtig - die meisten MMOs im westlichen Raum wurden komplett vergeigt weil man sie (wohl in der Hoffnung auf das "schnelle Geld" - wie man es von WoW gesehen hat) viel zu früh und ausgereift auf den Markt geworfen hat. Nicht wenige wurden sogar wieder vom Netz genommen (Matrix, HG:L, Fury, Vanguard wird auch nur noch aus Liebhaberei am Leben gehalten oder weil SOE es bei der Übernahme vertraglich zugesichert hat oder so, The Chronicles of Spellborn, Tabula Rasa, und vlt. noch paar die ich vergessen habe).

Gerade deshalb hofft man als Gamer ja endlich mal wieder auf ein MMO, das auch zu Ende programmiert wird und nicht wieder als Beta released wird, denn dann kommt unweigerlich die Quittung, die ja letzlich auch Aion bekommen hat dafür, dass man ständig von "Anpassung an den Westen" gelabert hat und diese Anpassung bestand lediglich in der Übersetzung und man hat das Gameplay nicht 0,1% geändert (was man kürzlich dann auch mal zugegeben hat).



> hat das spiel nicht sind die Blizz server unten ist auch nix mit SC 2 spieln (naja solo geht Erfolge werden aber auch nicht gewertet) und sollte es irgendwann mal bei Blizz die idee geben da Geld zu verlangen (und ich bin mir sicher das das passieren wir immerhin gibts auch bei BF und CO überlegungen zu dem Thema sprich da zeichnet sich wohl nen Trent ab) dann kommste auch da nicht drum rum aber naja das ist nun nur Spekulation meinerseits.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke auch, dass die vlt. irgendwann Geld verlangen werden, aber es könnte genauso passieren, dass ein LAN Modus nachgereicht wird. Jedenfalls kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass SC2 im B-Net gleich teuer wie ein MMO werden soll (das lassen die Kunden nicht mit sich machen) und gegen irgend ein anderes (wie auch immer) geartetes Bezahlmodell habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Wenigstens können wir dann genau eruieren, ob SC2 nach 2 Jahren nur noch von "ein paar Freaks" gezockt wird oder nicht.



> ich will beide Spiele nicht schllecht reden aber EvE hat den vorteil eines monopols(wie vor 8 jahren DaoC in sachen RvR in nem RPGMMO) wie ich schon schrieb und HdRO ist nie wirklich gewachsen sondern konnte seine Abo zahl "nur" halten und das obwohl sie das schönere PvE haben und vorallem (in meinen Augen) die schönere Welt.Für den "Massengeschmack" wars aber wohl doch nicht gut genug(mancher Brachlandchatgeschädigter HdrO spieler wird nun sagen gott sei dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Monopol hin oder her, wenn das Spiel kacke wäre würdens die Leute (so viele) nicht spielen. Zudem gab es ja auch noch SWG sowie AO (beides "Weltraum" Setting) und jetzt gibt es STO usw. Das Bezahlmodell wird umgestellt, weil man bei DDO damit experimentiert hat (DDO lief bekanntlich sehr viel "kleiner" als HDRO) und festgestellt hat, dass es dem Spiel und der Rentabilität sehr gut getan hat. Nur logisch, dass man dasselbe für HDRO macht.



> tststs nun wirste wieder unsachlich.
> Ich stritt doch nie ab das WAR mehr Bugs hat als SC2 alles andere wäre auch super peinlich für SC2 aus dem einfachen grund da SC2 kein MMO ist sondern nen Solo Spiel welches man mit maximal 7 anderen zur selben zeit spielt,es einfach von der komplexität ne andere Geschichte ist.
> Aber das schrieb ich schon 2 mal mindestens .......
> Und das mein "bericht vom Bug" schlussendlich nur ne reaktion auf dein "schaut her SC2 ist völlig Bugfrei ja Blizz die liefern immer qualität tötöröö!" war wissen wir doch beide.



Das Ding das du nicht verstehen willst ist, dass selbst nach Abzug des Unterschieds an Umfang ist SC2 dennoch das um Welten ausgereiftere und "fertigere" Produkt (FÜR ein RTS) als es das WAR zu seinem Release (FÜR ein MMO) war. Es gibt ja auch genügend RTS oder Single-Player RPGs oder Autorennspiele und und und die völlig verbuggt auf den Markt kommen obwohl das ja "nur" Solo Spiele sind mit maximal 7 anderen (manche gar überhaupt ohne Multiplayer) und Kunden vergraulen oder unglücklich machen. Da gibt es einfach große Unterschiede in der Qualität und WAR hat es nicht so besonders gut hingekriegt.



> wenn du unbedingt Auto vergleiche ranziehn willst dann versuch ichs mal andersrum um dir aufzuzeigen das dein Vergleich hinkt.
> Ja in der Anschaffung kosten sc2 und nen X belibiges MMO das selbe Geld (mehr oder weniger) wenn man das nun auf Autos ummünzt dann musst du aber noch den Inhalt der dir von beiden Spielen geboten wird betrachten,sprich du bekommst einmal deine S klasse (sc2 oder nen anders Sologame ) und das andere mal 2 S Klassen + zusatzausstattung und pipapo (MMOs).Oder möchtest du nun ernsthaft abstreiten das man bei quasi jeden X beliebigen MMO nicht bedeutend mehr Inhalte bzw Möglichkeiten der Betätigung angeboten bekommt? Ganz davon abgesehn das halt deine eine S Klasse von nem 75 Jährigen gekauft wird er es also den rest seines Lebens 200 Km fährt und somit mit einer tankfüllung auskommt,wärend "meine" 2 S Klassen von Jungspunten gefahrn werden und halt jeden monat XX an Geld für Benzien und Unterhalt verschlingen. Und deswegen ist es Quark da Bugvergleiche ziehn zu wollen oder Innenaustattungen.



Ich habe dir wiederholt gesagt, dass du auch andere MMOs wie EVE, HDRO, AOC oder WoW für den Vergleich heranziehen kannst und ich nur deshalb SC2 gesagt habe weil es bei mir gerade aktuell ist und ich nicht zum 1000. Mal dieselben MMOs nehmen wollte. Zudem vergisst du in deinem wenig hilfreichen Beispiel wieder, dass in Relation gesetzt SC2 und ein X beliebiges MMO zwar gleiche Anschaffungskosten haben, aber ein MMO zusätzlich monatliche Gebühren hat womit der Vergleich eben sehr wohl wieder gerechtfertigt ist, denn 3 Monate MMO kosten mich nochmal den vollen Kaufpreis des Spiels.

Dein Versuch Vergleiche als unzulässig abzutun nur weil nicht alle Faktoren identisch sind ist nur noch lachhaft, denn wenn 2 Dinge wirklich komplett identisch sind bräuchte man nichts mehr Vergleichen und schon gar keine Analogien mehr anzuführen....



> Aber genau das machst du wenn du schreibst (achtung überspitzt) "ätschibätschi SC2 hat zum Start bedeutend weniger Bugs als War!!!123".Damit versuchst du doch (neben dem Provozieren) einen weiss zu machen SC2 wär genauso Buganfällig wie nen MMO,bzw es wär genauso "einfach" nen MMO Bugfrei zu machen wie SC2 schliesslich haben dies ja gerade wieder vorgemacht.Da kannst du genauso gut schreiben "ätschbätschi mein Fingus hat mehr Blätter als dein Kaktus!" mit der Begründung beides sind Pflanzen weswegen man beides vergleichen kann und recht hättest du beides mal bei der behauptung das es Planzen wären und das deine mehr Blätter hät.



Nein, das tue ich nicht, die Provokation und irgendwelche weissmachereien hast du "hineininterpretiert" . Ich will damit lediglich sagen, dass ein Produkt wenn es Erfolg haben will am Markt nicht so verbuggt daherkommen kann wie WAR das damals tat. Zur Zeit als WoW released wurde und der MMO Markt noch nicht so dicht besiedelt war bzw. die damals aktuellen Produkte auch nicht so ausgereift waren mag man da noch mehr Spielraum gehabt haben und "geduldigere" Kunden wenn die Server mal down waren, aber diese Zeiten sind vorbei (wobei es für mich immer noch einen Unterschied gibt zwischen Serverdowns bei einem ansonsten top-spiel, denn da werden die Kunden auch warten bis die Server wieder up sind - die Leute bezahlen ja auch 1000 Euro für ein IPhone, oder einem Spiel bei dem einfach vieles nicht "passt", denn da braucht es dann auch keinen Serverdown um die Leute zu vergraulen).

Wenn, dann ist die unterschwellige Message (und auch ein Mitgrund für SC2 als Beispiel), dass Blizzard konstant sehr erfolgreiche Spiele bringt und es auffällt, dass die Qualität dieser Spiele vergleichsweise hoch ist und somit ein entscheidender Faktor für diesen Erfolg sein könnte. Wenn jemand 1x einen Glückstreffer landet kann man das ja alles mit "richtiger Zeitpunkt" - "glückliches Marketing" - "halt mainstream" etc. abtun, aber wenn jemand über die Jahre so viele - nicht nur gute Spiele sondern wirkliche Toptitel und Topseller abliefert muss man doch zugestehen, dass die Leute einfach Ahnung haben und wissen wie mans macht und genau dem gilt mein Interesse. Ein Faktor der alle Blizzard-Spiele auszeichnet ist eben, dass es wenige Bugs gibt (für das jeweilige Genre) und eben eine allgemein hohe Qualität in verschiedensten Belangen (in SC2 zum Beispiel ist die Lokalisierung wirklich exzellent, sogar alle möglichen Banner und ingame-Schriftzüge die aussehen als wären sie Teil irgendwelcher Texturen wurden mitübersetzt - eine absolute Seltenheit).




> zitate bitte nicht wild behaupten,ich erzähl ja hier auch nicht das ich glaube dich gestern wiederholt nackt durch die Fussgängerzone hab rennen sehn ......



Kannst du gerne, jeder der die Diskussionen hier verfolgt weiß, dass meine "wilde Behauptung" eher dem entspricht wie du WAR gerne verteidigst als dem was du über mögliche Nacktspaziergänge meinerseits verbreiten könntest.




> ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber um gottes willen woher sollt ich mir die zeit stehlen dazu hab ich viel zu oft das RL im nacken mehr als 1 MMO am Stück "schaff" ich nicht,zumal ja ab und an noch nette Sologames gespielt werden wollen. ^^



Keine Ahnung woher du die Zeit stehlen sollst und es spielt natürlich jeder so viel er mag und kann, aber wenn du kaum andere MMOs gespielt hast (bzw. das auch mal ewig her ist) und z.B. seit einem Jahr oder gar länger nur in WAR unterwegs warst hast du kaum einen vernünftigen Überblick um solche Dinge zu vergleichen und zu beurteilen. MMOs ändern sich (nur WAR nicht ganz so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Wolfner (28. August 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wolfenburg ist aber auch nicht das Highlight der Warhammer Welt. Da gibts bessere Städte wie Middenheim, Talabheim oder vielleicht noch Marienburg.
> Die Stadt ist sehr groß im Spiel und wird halt von Dämonenhorden überrannt, die PQ ist auch schön. Man hätte es auch weglassen können, dann wäre da halt nix.



Wolfenburg war immerhin wichtig genug, um eine große Miniaturanlage davon anzufertigen (siehe White Dwarf).
Und obs nun interessantere Städte gibt oder nicht, das ist immer noch kein Grund sie so dermaßen gedankenlos zu verbraten. Denn ob das nun ein 4-Häuser- oder meinetwegen ein 8-Häuser-Dorf ist, dieses Nest wird unter keinen Umständen einer Stadt gerecht, die einen eigenen Magierturm (ja, so einen wie in Altdorf), eine riesige Stadtmauer und ein bekanntes Tor besitzt sowie namensträchtige Schlachten ihre Geschichte nennen darf und nicht zuletzt die Hauptstadt eines ganzen Großfürstentums (Ostland) ist, von denen es ja bekanntermaßen nicht unerschöpflich viele gibt.
Nein, wirklich... im Ernst, das ist furchtbar lächerlich. Als ich die paar Hütten das erste mal gesehen hab, musste ich ungelogen erstmal nachsehen, ob ich mich nicht im Namen geirrt hab.
Das Ding was die da Wolfenburg nennen, hätte man einfach anders nennen sollen. Von einer würdigen Umsetzung ist das weit entfernt und das wusste Mythic auch mit Sicherheit (und wenn sie es nicht wussten, dann spräche das für sich selbst).


Und wenn du es übrigens für kleinlich hältst, es mehr als eigenartig zu finden, dass man in 10 Schritten im Spiel einen Abstand von über 200 Meilen auf der Originalkarte zurücklegt.... naaaja... ich bezeichne es jetzt mal als stoische Gelassenheit.




Rhaven schrieb:


> Womit Warhammer Online ganz sicher nicht alleine auf dem MMO - Markt ist.



Bestimmt nicht, nein.


----------



## Thoraros (28. August 2010)

Ich finde auch kaum Bugs, manchmal sagen Spieler einfach, die nix "gebacken" bekommen, es sei verbuggt.

Auch Content gab es immer, genauso wie Fixing siehe neue Hauptstädte, neue Burgen etc. also im Grunde genommen schon eine Erweiterung bzw. Entwicklung

Und Lotro ist leider, wirklich leider, geschrumpft, da der Content dort fehlt, denn es ist ein reines PvE Game und sowas brauch stets neuen Content.

WoW hat fast genauso viele Bugs siehe xxx, dort siehste alles schön aufgelistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (28. August 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich finde auch kaum Bugs, manchmal sagen Spieler einfach, die nix "gebacken" bekommen, es sei verbuggt.
> 
> Auch Content gab es immer, genauso wie Fixing siehe neue Hauptstädte, neue Burgen etc. also im Grunde genommen schon eine Erweiterung bzw. Entwicklung
> 
> ...





Und da bestätigst du gleich mal volle Kanne Oldboys Beobachtung, dass die WAR Fanboys alle Kritik mit "WoW hat aber genau so viele Bugs, haha!" abwehren.


Abgesehen davon, dass das mal völliger Quatsch ist, blieb dann trotzdem nur zu sagen: "Jo, genau so viele Bugs, aber ein vielfaches an Spielerzahl, also, das passt schon!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. August 2010)

Mal kurz zu der Welt.
Ich hab nichts gegen gestaltet man die Welt wie bei Guild Wars 1 durch Portale und dann eben kleineren nicht groß offenen Gebieten. Doch bei WAR bekommt man den EIndruck das es so wäre. Man hat Norsca, ganz Norsca. Man ist nicht in Schlachtausschnitten, man sieht die Gesamte Halbinsel. Ultuhan, man ist auf der Gesamten Halbinsel Ultuhan.
Ich hab nichtsg gegen sie hätten eben nur Teile von der Welt Sprechen lassen. Also gesagt wir haben hier die Stadt mit Umgebung, wie bei Praag. Eben wirklich nur Teile. Aber sie haben Komplette Gebiete genommen, diese völlig offen GEstaltet mit Dörfer, Straßen und ohne Möglichkeit innerhalb schneller zu reisen. HAben aber nur Schlacht ausschnitte gezeigt. Genau das finde ich passt nicht.
Entweder macht man eine völlig offene Welt und hält sich an die Lore. Also da wo die DE anlanden gibt es so gut wie keine Gebäude, nur Ruinen. Nachtfeuerpass, ist ein Pass und von Vulkanen teilweise mit erschaffen. Keine Verschneite ZOne, wo man garnicht mit bekommt das es nur ein Pass ist.
Also nichts gegen das sie nicht alles machen wollt, versteht man.
Aber Entweder mach ich eine Komplette Welt. Dann hätte das Imperiums als Kriegsgebiet gelangt. Da hätte man nicht auf Zwang die Hochelfen und Zwerge machen müssen und auf Zwang alles bei dennen "stimmig" gestalen. Auch dies Grenzgebiete passen nicht. Einmal überschreitet man per Grenzgebiete ganze Kilometer und andermal springtm an sogar Geographisch in andere Gebiete. Zwerge und Imperium haben da einige Dinge. Also die Portale sagen auch nichts aus. So als würde man im Portal immer weit springen und auch die zwei Tierzonen, gehören zwar zusammen, sind es aber laut Lore nicht.

Sie hätten die Option gehabt die Zonen richtig groß zu machen, wirkliche Gebiete. Nur dann hätten sie eben weniger machen können. Also nur Imperium, einfach von der Menge her. Riesige Wälder, einige Gebirgszüge und glaubliche Steppen und dann halt die großen Städte, bei den man viel zu tun bekommen hätte. Oder sie hätten ihr Kriegszonen modell genommen. Nur dann hätten sie nicht die Zonen so aufbauen sollen. Sondern die Zonen so aufgebaut, dass sie eben Orte sind. Hochelfen hätten mit Dunkelfen eben um eins der Inneren Tore gekämpft und nicht einfach gesagt bekommen, alle sind offen. Sondern wirklich auf den Wehrgängen usw. gekämpft. So ein Tor ist groß genug, um darin eine ganze Zone aufgehen zu lassen. Vor und hinter dem Tor gibt es noch genug möglichkeiten. Die Hochelfen verlieren am Ende, nur kann man eben um andere Dinge als Verteidiger kämpfen und den Rückzug sichern und die Waffen bergen. Sowie deren Vormarschstoppen. Im Imperium gibt es etliche Städte. Ich meine selbst wenn das Imperium eine Seuche trifft, wie zu Zeiten der Skaven. Ist Altdorf nicht das Imperium. Selbst wenn die Stadt des Imperators fällt, egal welches es durch den Imperator ist. Fällt nicht das Imperium. Den es gibt noch etliche Städte und Marinenburg, was nicht zum Imperium zählt. Die immernoch stehen und ihre Soldaten haben. Warum nicht also 3 Städte + Praag eben und dann umliegende Ebenen und Gebiete. Als Kampfschauplatz und die SC sind eben so ein paar Orte der Lore oder Orte deren Namen man einfach mal gehört hat und fertig. Die könne ja sein wie sie wollen.

Aber so wie sie es aufgebaut haben, ist es eine offene Welt, die es aber garnicht sein soll sonder Schlacht ausschnitten. Warum net eben wirklliche wichtge Lore Punkte, Weiße turm, Barrak Varr selbst, Karak Kadrin selbst usw. Also Schlachtenpunkte und darum paar angrenzten kleine Gebiete, mit paar Punkten und die SC als andere weit entfernte Schlachtziele. ABer so wie es ist, ist es eine Gesamte Zone und keine Schlacht ausschnitte. So ist es das Vollständige Norsca. Es ist die Vollständige Halbinsel, nicht eine Zerschnitte Halbinsel, sondern die ganze. Auch wenn sie es nicht sein soll? Dann wirkt das alles eben sehr unpassend. Ich find die Welt wie sie gemacht ist I.O. Also die Farben und so. Das Copy und Passe bei nahe zujedem GEbäude ist sehr öde und das jedes WC diese Greifendampfpanzer hat usw. Auch, aber das sind andere Dinge. So passt es schon. Nur was nicht wirkt ist. Der Aufbau, dieses das fast jeder Lake im Tal liegt oder von Felsen abgegrenzt ist und das man eben eine ganze Zone hat, die es aber nicht sein soll. Das find ich enorm unstimmig. Vorallem kann man so schlecht Erweitern. Hätte man nur wichtige Orte genommen, hätte man den Krieg niemals in die Länder der Toten Verlagern müssen. Wieso verlagt man einen Krieg in dieses Land? Das ist ein neuer Feind für beide Seiten und vorallem Rohstoff verbrauch, für ein paar zusätzliche magische Gegenstände. DAs wäre der Aufwand nicht Wert, wozu hat man einzelen Helden wie Gotrek und Felix. Die hätten doch ein Zugang für so eine Länder der Toteninstanz sein können ohne Problem und es wäre passend. Hätte man nur einzelne Punkte aus ganzen Zonen genommen und halt auch wichtige, dann hättem an eben einige Heilige und Unheimliche Orte nachträglich einfügen können und somit den Krieg im selben Gebiet gelassen.

Find halt ihre Lösung nicht sonderlich passend für die Warhammer Welt. Weil eben viele Lore Orte somit nur als winzige langweilige PVEPQ Enden und andere ganze Gebiete oder Endkampfzonen ausmachen oder SC bekommen hat. Es wirkt halt so nicht richtig. So als hätten sie was gewollt, aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Peraine1 (28. August 2010)

jack schrieb:


> und ich dachte hier gibt es Infos von der GC. da hab ich mich wohl vertan. Wie immer wird hier nur wieder geschrieben wie schlecht oder wie toll WAR ist. Na ja jedem seine eigene Meinung!!!




Wieso suchst du denn hier Infos? Hattest du nicht geschrieben, du hast tolle Insinderinformationen über Awesome kommenden Content und der wird bei der Gamescon öffentlich gemacht?


----------



## Pymonte (28. August 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Wieso suchst du denn hier Infos? Hattest du nicht geschrieben, du hast tolle Insinderinformationen über Awesome kommenden Content und der wird bei der Gamescon öffentlich gemacht?



hat er nicht und der Kommentar bezog sich auch eher darauf, dass die Diskussionen hier abdriften.

Und es kamen ja auch gute Ankündigungen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. August 2010)

Naja am Ende find ich aber, können sie mal mehr sagen. Dieses auf die Briefe verweisen und hier und da darf ich nichts sagen, hierzu ja und dort. Was sollen dat. Die wollen noch dieses Jahr das Zeug veröffentlichen. Die müssen doch jetzt damit so weit sein, dass sie Live gehen können. Also können sie doch auch bissel erzählen, was so derzeit fertig ist und was kommt und was eben verworfen wurde.

Muss sagen die Politik darum, gefällt mir garnicht. Dieses im Entwickler Brief und dort kommen dann wieder paar Ankündigungen und dann halt auch in Richtung. "Ja es wird noch tolle Dinge und Neuerungen geben usw."


----------



## Churchak (28. August 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenigstens können wir dann genau eruieren, ob SC2 nach 2 Jahren nur noch von "ein paar Freaks" gezockt wird oder nicht.


lies noch mal richtig der Satz mit den Fraks (bzw schrieb ich Frakys) bezog sich *nicht* auf Leute die diverse Spiele nach jahren noch spielen,sondern auf Leute ala "mein Spiel spielen 5 Millionen mehr als deins!!!!" ...........



OldboyX schrieb:


> dass ein LAN Modus nachgereicht wird.


träum weiter .Es wurde von seiten blizz schon mehr als X mal verneint das es sowas geben wird .......



OldboyX schrieb:


> Monopol hin oder her, wenn das Spiel kacke wäre würdens die Leute (so viele) nicht spielen. Zudem gab es ja auch noch SWG sowie AO (beides "Weltraum" Setting)



Und zumindest Swg uralt bzw wurde es kaputt gepatcht .... auch wenn du es nun leugnest spiel es aber doch eine Rolle ob man nen Monopol hat oder nicht aus dem einfachen grund wenn man nur zwichen ja spiel ich und ja spiel ich nicht wählen kann nimmt man Fehler/nervige Sachen in kauf weil man ansonsten gar nix zum spielen hat,so einfach ist das.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich habe dir wiederholt gesagt, dass du auch andere MMOs wie EVE, HDRO, AOC oder WoW für den Vergleich heranziehen kannst



was ich gemacht hab (siehe meinen vergleich zum US Start von WoW) und siehe da auf einmal ne Kehrtwende deinerseits und du erzähltest das es nicht um den Start der Spiele so sehr gehe sondern auf einmal andere sachen.1989/1990 sagten wir dazu Wendehals.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Zudem vergisst du in deinem wenig hilfreichen Beispiel wieder, dass in Relation gesetzt SC2 und ein X beliebiges MMO zwar gleiche Anschaffungskosten haben, aber ein MMO zusätzlich monatliche Gebühren hat womit der Vergleich eben sehr wohl wieder gerechtfertigt ist, denn 3 Monate MMO kosten mich nochmal den vollen Kaufpreis des Spiels.



hättest du mein wenig hilfreiches Beispiel ,wie du es so schön betitelst,verstanden/richtig gelesen oder mal für nen Fünfer drüber nachgedacht,bzw es zu verstehn versucht,dann hättest du die Andeutung mit den 200 km beim 1. und den laufenten Kosten beim 2.am ende auch verstanden.
Es ist nun mal einfach Fakt das die Folgekosten bei nem MMO bedeutend höher sind als bei nem Sologame was an so sachen wie GMs,Serverpark,neuer Content,höherer Aufwand für Bugbeseitigung usw zusammenliegt.
Bei SC wird zB der grossteil des neuen Contens wohl von den Spielern kommen und komm mir nun nicht mit "ja aber Blizz bringt noch 2 Kampangnen weil die darfste für garantier min. 30 Euronen nachzahlen womit du auch wieder bei 2 Monaten MMO Gebüren wärst.Genauso wie ich SC2 das 1. Mal nach gut 8 Tagen "durch" hatte wo man in jedem X beliebigen MMO noch nicht mal 1/4 gesehn haben dürfte (wenn man von "normalen" spieler ausgeht der nicht jeden Tag 4 h am PC hängt).



OldboyX schrieb:


> Dein Versuch Vergleiche als unzulässig abzutun nur weil nicht alle Faktoren identisch sind ist nur noch lachhaft, denn wenn 2 Dinge wirklich komplett identisch sind bräuchte man nichts mehr Vergleichen und schon gar keine Analogien mehr anzuführen....



die einzigen Faktoren die SC2 und WAR gemeinsam haben sind die,das es sich um Software handelt,das es Geld kostet in der Anschaffung und das man mit anderen Menschen zusammen/gegenander spielen kann,Viel mehr Gemeinsamkeiten gibt es nicht.
Da ist es auch unerheblich das es für dich lachhaft ist es ist aber nun mal so. 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Nein, das tue ich nicht, die Provokation und irgendwelche weissmachereien hast du "hineininterpretiert" .


Zjo siehste da haben wir halt ne unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung(überaschung überraschung!).Deine Penetration des WAR-Forumteils seit fast 2 Jahren mit deinen "WAR ist quasi in fast allen Belangen Scheisse und wegen der 10000000000 Bugs sowieso unspielbar" empfinde ich halt als Provokation und Belästigung.
Man hat halt immer das Gefühl du seist so ne art Zeuge Jehovas und wölltest einem an der Haustür vom richtigen Glauben überzeugen nur hat meinereiner halt schon seinen eigenen Glauben(wie halt auch die meisten WARspieler hier im Forum) und lebt damit mehr oder weniger zufrieden und weiss genau was er daran hat (oder halt nicht) und Bedarf keiner wiederkehrenden Erleuchtung deinerseits ala "Das Spiel ist voll die kacke WoW ist eh viel besser weil bla bla bla" .Und soviele Neuzugänge das du permanent Leute warnen müsstes gibt es nicht . Sprich schlussendlich gehts dir nur ums nerven und ne Reaktion zu provozieren.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne, jeder der die Diskussionen hier verfolgt weiß, dass meine "wilde Behauptung" eher dem entspricht wie du WAR gerne verteidigst als dem was du über mögliche Nacktspaziergänge meinerseits verbreiten könntest.


nun ja oder er hat mitbekommen das du mich gerade mit Pymonte verwegselst /shrug



OldboyX schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woher du die Zeit stehlen sollst und es spielt natürlich jeder so viel er mag und kann, aber wenn du kaum andere MMOs gespielt hast (bzw. das auch mal ewig her ist) und z.B. seit einem Jahr oder gar länger nur in WAR unterwegs warst hast du kaum einen vernünftigen Überblick um solche Dinge zu vergleichen und zu beurteilen. MMOs ändern sich (nur WAR nicht ganz so schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falsch das Ding ist,ich renn nicht in den Forumsteil von Aion,AoC,WoW und wie sie alle heisen und erzähl den Spielern da permanent was sie doch für Doofis sind weil sie dieses Spiel spielen,ist doch "ihr" Spiel für mich total verbugt und entwickelt sich für mich nicht schnell genug weiter und hat ja sowieso viel weniger dies und das,macht einem sowieso viel weniger Spass weil es ja eh viel weniger Berufe oder Content gibt der ganze bla bla bla halt,weil ich 20 MMO Abos am laufen hab und bin eh der Nerd im MMO Bereich und hab den Überüberüberblick.
DAS ist der kleine feine Unterschied zwichen uns,das ich halt jeden das spielen lasse was er mag ohne ihm ständig in "seinem" Forum die Fehler seines Spiels unter die Nase halten zu müssen.
Bzw dein letzter Satz zeigt super was ich meine und ist einfach nur noch langweilig aber wie mans halt nicht anders von dir kennt. /nochmalshrug


----------



## Miracolax (28. August 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Deine Penetration des WAR-Forumteils seit fast 2 Jahren mit deinen "WAR ist quasi in fast allen Belangen Scheisse und wegen der 10000000000 Bugs sowieso unspielbar" empfinde ich halt als Provokation und Belästigung.



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht wie penetrant eure dumme und blinde Schönfärberei und alá "ich hatte noch nie Bugs, bei mir ist noch nie was aufgetreten, alles ist ok, WAR ist der Burner usw." ist? Nee, ne? Dachte ich mir, kann ja auch nicht...


----------



## Pymonte (28. August 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht wie penetrant eure dumme und blinde Schönfärberei und alá "ich hatte noch nie Bugs, bei mir ist noch nie was aufgetreten, alles ist ok, WAR ist der Burner usw." ist? Nee, ne? Dachte ich mir, kann ja auch nicht...



DIe Wahrheit, lieht so wie immer, in der Mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"nun ja oder er hat mitbekommen das du mich gerade mit Pymonte verwegselst /shrug"

Und was soll das nun wieder bedeuten?^^
Hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Teal (29. August 2010)

hiho!
Der gesamte Thread ist inzwischen total vom Thema abgekommen. Da somit die Diskussionsgrundlage fehlt, mache ich den Thread an dieser Stelle mal zu. Es steht Euch natürlich frei, einen frischen Thread für die Neuigkeiten der GC zu eröffnen, so fern hier noch Diskussionsstoff vorhanden ist.

Gruß,
Teal


----------

